# Música Pon aquí la Música que escuches ahora IV



## Alvin Red (26 Oct 2016)

Viene de:

Música Pon aquí la Música que escuches ahora III

Swing Ninjas - My Belle - [ OFFICIAL VIDEO ] - YouTube


----------



## Ghost hunter (26 Oct 2016)

*Avatares grandes o que ponga música perico los palotes.*


----------



## computer_malfuction (26 Oct 2016)

Estaba viendo "Ex machina" cuando sonaba ésto:

Oliver Cheatham - Get Down Saturday Night (Ex Machina Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (26 Oct 2016)

Gracias por abrir otro jilo musical. El otro ya estaba mu petao.
Un clásico de inauguración. 

CREEDENCE CLEARWATER REVIVAL GREEN RIVER SUBTITULOS - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (27 Oct 2016)

Rammstein (ft. Sharleen Spiteri) - "Stirb nicht vor mir" - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (27 Oct 2016)

Muse - New Born - YouTube

Muse - Bliss - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (27 Oct 2016)

Amy Macdonald - This Is The Life

*Amy Macdonald - This Is The Life*


----------



## DoctorGonzo (27 Oct 2016)

Deftones - You've Seen The Butcher [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (27 Oct 2016)

Psycroptic - COLD (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (27 Oct 2016)

B-Movie - Nowhere Girl (1982) - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (27 Oct 2016)

Hace tres años que se fue Lou Reed.

Lou Reed - Perfect Day - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (27 Oct 2016)

antes de las guerras - Eskorbuto (Letra en descripción) - YouTube


Spoiler



Extremoduro - Extremaydura - YouTube


----------



## alfie (27 Oct 2016)

The Season Standard - Caudle Cameo (2006) Full album - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (27 Oct 2016)

La canción más motivadora (o de las más motivantes) de la Dama de Hierro.
Si no os emocionáis con el minuto 4:10-4:25 no sois humanos.

Iron Maiden - Alexander The Great (with lyrics)


----------



## Otto Albor (27 Oct 2016)

Unkle Hold My Hand Subtitulada Espan

Muse - Psycho (Subtítulos a Español) - YouTube



Spoiler



MUSE | Dead Inside | Español | HD Ver. Álbum - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (27 Oct 2016)

OFFICIAL VIDEO: Charles Bradley "Ain't It A Sin"

*OFFICIAL VIDEO: Charles Bradley "Ain't It A Sin"*


----------



## Narval78_borrado (27 Oct 2016)

You'll Never Walk Alone - Elvis Presley - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (27 Oct 2016)

Sin Bandera - Sobre Mí ft. Maluma - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (27 Oct 2016)

Roxy Music - Oh Yeah (On The Radio) Live on TOTP - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (27 Oct 2016)

Journey - Separate Ways (Worlds Apart) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (28 Oct 2016)

Savages - Husbands - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (28 Oct 2016)

U.D.O. - I Give As Good As I Get (official clip, 2011) AFM Records - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (28 Oct 2016)

:Baile:
Shakira - Chantaje (Audio) ft. Maluma - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (28 Oct 2016)

Nathaniel Rateliff & The Night Sweats - S.O.B. (Official)

*Nathaniel Rateliff & The Night Sweats - S.O.B. (Official)*


----------



## n_flamel (28 Oct 2016)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Estaba viendo "Ex machina" cuando sonaba ésto:
> 
> Oliver Cheatham - Get Down Saturday Night (Ex Machina Music Video) - YouTube




El bailarín me parece todo el rato Arda Turán 



EDITO: Bach: MatthÃ¤us-Passion, Aria "Mache dich, mein Herze, rein" - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (28 Oct 2016)

JJ Cale - Jailer - YouTube
'Who Knew?' - J.J.Cale - YouTube


----------



## fergu (28 Oct 2016)

Fink - Yesterday Was Hard On All Of Us (Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (28 Oct 2016)

Wide open space Mansun subtitulos español - YouTube

Muse - Reapers (Sub español e Inglés) High Quality - YouTube



Spoiler



Muse - The Handler [Official Lyric Video] - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (29 Oct 2016)

Awake in a Dream
Nine Inch Nails - Closer (Director's Cut) - YouTube


Spoiler



Depeche Mode - Policy of Truth (Re- noise Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Oct 2016)

Killing Joke - Millenium - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (29 Oct 2016)

Snake River Conspiracy - How soon is now? - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (29 Oct 2016)

Jethro Tull - Too Old To Rock'n'Roll Too Young To Die (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Narval78_borrado (29 Oct 2016)

Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube
Más del flautista loco.


----------



## Usuario: (29 Oct 2016)

Nathaniel Rateliff & The Night Sweats - I Need Never Get Old (Music Video)

*Nathaniel Rateliff & The Night Sweats - I Need Never Get Old (Music Video)*


----------



## pusycat (29 Oct 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFGz-t5R0BE

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNVZv5Noxjo&list=PLC134693D9A2DA8E1


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (29 Oct 2016)

Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (30 Oct 2016)

Heroes Del Silencio Heroe De Leyenda Remastered 320Kpbs - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Oct 2016)

Nico Vega - Beast - YouTube

Muse - Undisclosed Desires - YouTube



Spoiler



Bioshock Infinite Trailer Song 'Beast' Acoustic Version - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (30 Oct 2016)

Lorn - Oxbow B - YouTube
dEUS - Roses (from In A Bar, Under The Sea) - YouTube


----------



## Narval78_borrado (30 Oct 2016)

Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons - Who Loves You (1975) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Oct 2016)

Sad Lovers & Giants - 50:50 - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (30 Oct 2016)

The Silent Comedy- Bartholomew

*The Silent Comedy- Bartholomew*


----------



## JuanLacambra (30 Oct 2016)




----------



## Otto Albor (31 Oct 2016)

Spoiler



The Silent Comedy - All Saints Day Subtitulada al español - YouTube



Nico Vega - "Fury Oh Fury" - YouTube

Nico Vega - Be Giving - YouTube



Spoiler



Muse - Nature 1 subtitulado - YouTube


----------



## alcorconita (31 Oct 2016)

Chuck Jackson - I'll fight - ('til i win your love) - Lp V I P 403 - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (31 Oct 2016)

Son Lux - "Ransom" Music Video - YouTube


----------



## Lammero (31 Oct 2016)

Richard Strauss: Tod und Verklärung - Celibidache Munich Philharmonic Tokyo 1986 - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (31 Oct 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbJ6Jsy0JfY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6u9C_SH3mQ


----------



## alcorconita (31 Oct 2016)

if you need me - wilson pickett - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (31 Oct 2016)

Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 IV Cum dederit dilectus suis somnum

*Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 IV Cum dederit dilectus suis somnum*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Oct 2016)

http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R_I2G_mWsc


----------



## Bujix (31 Oct 2016)

En España hoy es la noche de don Juan Tenorio. Hay un musical rapero inspirado en el Tenorio, pero tiene poca calidad musical. Esto que dejo tampoco es que sea de mucha calidad musical, pero las imágenes recuerdan al Tenorio y qué menos que traer hoy de paseo a don Juan por el foro burbujalfas. 

"DON JUAN TENORIO"- Raúl Muñoz (resumen musical) - YouTube


----------



## Barspin (1 Nov 2016)

[youtube]wzaN5jC4e64[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Nov 2016)

Nico Vega - Gravity (Official Music Video) - YouTube

Nico Vega - "Witchy Night" (Audio Stream) - YouTube



Spoiler



Muse- Animals (Subtitulada en español) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (1 Nov 2016)

She Wants Revenge - These Things - YouTube
Rob Zombie - American Witch - YouTube


----------



## alfie (1 Nov 2016)

Krallice - IIIIIIIII - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (1 Nov 2016)

Inmaculate fools - Sad - YouTube


Spoiler



The Steeldrivers - "Drinkin' Dark Whiskey" - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (1 Nov 2016)

John Dowland - I saw my lady weep

*John Dowland - I saw my lady weep*


----------



## Bujix (1 Nov 2016)

Para las coreos está genial, para entrenos también. 
TWICE(


----------



## pusycat (1 Nov 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy10pGVmc20


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Nov 2016)

Muse time is running subtitulada al español (Video Official) - YouTube



Spoiler



Nico Vega - Young Turks (Rod Stewart Cover) - YouTube



Muse - Resistance (Subtitulado Español) - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (2 Nov 2016)

Dedicado a MW, con cariño:

Russian Rock Anthem HQ - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (2 Nov 2016)

Editors - Papillon - YouTube
Mr. Gnome - Rabbit - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (2 Nov 2016)

真夜中のジョーク - 間宮貴子(Takako Mamiya)

*真夜中のジョーク - 間宮貴子(Takako Mamiya)*


----------



## Bartleby (2 Nov 2016)

Hymn to Her-The Pretenders - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (2 Nov 2016)

malkavian dijo:


> Aquí derruyéndome con grunge cristiano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muse - JFK + Defector [Official Lyric Video] - YouTube

Nico Vega - Blood Machine (Sub. Español) - YouTube



Spoiler



Nico Vega - Rabbit in a Bag - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (2 Nov 2016)

Home Free - How Great Thou Art - YouTube


----------



## alcorconita (3 Nov 2016)

tyrone davis turning point - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 00:14 ----------

TYRONE DAVIS I had it all the time 70s Chicago Soul - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 00:19 ----------

Tyrone Davis - If I Could Turn Back The Hands Of Time (Best Version) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (3 Nov 2016)

Ludovico Einaudi - "Elegy for the Arctic" - Official Live (Greenpeace) - YouTube
Noisia - Stigma (Neosignal Remix) (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (3 Nov 2016)

Tony Joe White Susie Q - YouTube


Spoiler



GIVE ME ONE REASON - Original-1979 -Swamp Rockin' Blues - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (3 Nov 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdVrRJ1T-Xk


----------



## trinia (3 Nov 2016)

"I Only Want to Be with You" Dusty Springfield - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 19:30 ----------








---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 19:31 ----------

Sam Cooke: "A Change Is Gonna Come" - YouTube


----------



## alfie (3 Nov 2016)

CARMEN - Stepping Stone - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (3 Nov 2016)

Nico Vega - So So Fresh (Official Music Video) - YouTube



Spoiler



Vídeo de ciencia ficción con final parecido a..., aún así perdonable.


Muse - Sing For Absolution - Video - YouTube



Spoiler



Nico Vega - "I Believe (Get Over Yourself)" Official Video - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (3 Nov 2016)

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - YouTube


----------



## alfie (4 Nov 2016)

Todd Rundgren - Zen Archer - YouTube

Todd Rundgren - Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (4 Nov 2016)

Nine Inch Nails - We're In This Together - YouTube
Ladytron - Destroy Everything You Touch [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (4 Nov 2016)

[youtube]823yuWz0lto[/youtube]


----------



## Usuario: (4 Nov 2016)

Les Deux Love Orchestra - The Moth & The Flame

*Les Deux Love Orchestra - The Moth & The Flame*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2016)

AFI - Snow Cats (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (4 Nov 2016)

Muse - Uprising [Official Video] - YouTube

Nico Vega - Burn Burn - YouTube



Spoiler



Muse - Endlessly (Orchestral Cover) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (5 Nov 2016)

Cher - Believe [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (5 Nov 2016)

Saber vivir (Directo Oviedo 2002).avi - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Nov 2016)

The Cult - Rain [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (6 Nov 2016)

Muse Supremacy Lyrics - Sub Español - YouTube

Muse - Supermassive Black Hole (Original Music Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



Nico Vega - Living Underground - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (6 Nov 2016)

Luz Casal con Luar Na Lubre: Camariñas - YouTube

Luar Na Lubre - Tu gitana (Ao Vivo) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (6 Nov 2016)

Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart - YouTube
Rob Zombie - Well, Everybody


----------



## Otto Albor (6 Nov 2016)

Muse - Madness - YouTube

Nico Vega - Million Years (Sub. Español) - YouTube


Spoiler



Muse - Endlessly [subtitulada] - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (6 Nov 2016)

J.J. Cale - Durango (rare) - YouTube


Spoiler



The Church - Under The Milky Way - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (6 Nov 2016)

Airbourne - Runnin' Wild [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


----------



## Usuario: (6 Nov 2016)

RECONDITE - LEVO - IFFY


*RECONDITE - LEVO - IFFY*


----------



## Bujix (7 Nov 2016)

Clean Bandit - Rockabye ft. Sean Paul Lyrics Video | NEW 2016 - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (7 Nov 2016)

Star Guitar - The Chemical Brothers (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (7 Nov 2016)

PJ Harvey - Hair (Dry) - YouTube


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (7 Nov 2016)

La semana pasada pusieron 'El difunto era un vivo' de Ignacio F. iquino en Historia de Nuestro Cine y tuve el placer de descubrir esta deliciosa canción que no puedo quitarme de la cabeza. Original del maestro Durán Alemany.

"Pupupidú", de la película "El difunto es un vivo" (Ignacio F. Iquino, 1941) - YouTube

Notas de amor vibran en ti con encantos de eterna emoción...


----------



## Sospecha (7 Nov 2016)

Sia - Cheap Thrills - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (7 Nov 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFxhh0DFH8o


----------



## Usuario: (7 Nov 2016)

NO MONEY KIDS // GOVERNMENT

*NO MONEY KIDS // GOVERNMENT*


----------



## Otto Albor (7 Nov 2016)

Muse - Butterflies and Hurricanes - Subtitulada en español y en inglés HD - YouTube

Muse: Man with the Harmonica & Knights of Cydonia Teignmouth 2009 - YouTube



Spoiler



Nico Vega - Easier (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Sospecha (8 Nov 2016)

kasiana dijo:


> ¿Cómo que manca?
> :XX:
> tu vídeo
> 
> ...



Torpe. Soy un poco torpe.

Gracias, ya lo sé para el próximo


----------



## DoctorGonzo (8 Nov 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWcyIpul8OE


----------



## Usuario: (8 Nov 2016)

Arthur Rubinstein: Chopin - Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2 in E flat major


*Arthur Rubinstein: Chopin - Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2 in E flat major*


----------



## hydra69 (8 Nov 2016)

[youtube]EGREAaJb1Bk[/youtube]


----------



## indemunlai (8 Nov 2016)

Jack Johnson - Fortunate Fool - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (8 Nov 2016)

[youtube]o8T095mFdW8[/youtube]

[youtube]lQlIhraqL7o[/youtube]

faking nuncafollers.


----------



## Otto Albor (8 Nov 2016)

Muse - Space Dementia [Hullabaloo] - YouTube

Muse - Mercy (Lyrics) English / Español subtitulado - YouTube



Spoiler



Nico Vega - Wooden Dolls - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (9 Nov 2016)

PJ Harvey - Kamikaze - YouTube
Massive Attack - Psyche - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (9 Nov 2016)

Strauss Blue Danube | Kubrick's 2001: Space Odyssey - YouTube


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Nov 2016)

[youtube]qbmWs6Jf5dc[/youtube]


----------



## gurrumino (9 Nov 2016)

Fool's Overture - Supertramp co-founder Roger Hodgson, Writer and Composer - YouTube

La historia nos recuerda cuán grande puede ser la caída
Cuando todos sueñan, los barcos a la mar
En alas del tiempo
Parecía que las respuestas serían tan fáciles de encontrar
"Demasiado tarde", el grito de los profetas
La isla se hunde, vamos a tomar el cielo

Llamamos al hombre un tonto, le desnudamos de su orgullo
Todos se reían de él hasta el día de su muerte
Y aunque la herida fue profunda
Todavía nos está llamando a salir de nuestro sueño
Mis amigos, no estamos solos
Él espera en silencio llevarnos a todos a casa

Sólo dime que tienes dificultades para crecer
Bien lo sé, lo sé, lo sé
Y dime que sembrarás muchas semillas
Bien lo sé, lo sé, lo sé

¿Puedes escuchar lo que estoy diciendo?
¿Puedes ver las piezas que estoy jugando?


----------



## Praise_KEK (9 Nov 2016)

[youtube]FINwufXxaME[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (9 Nov 2016)

BANG BANG LYRICS Nico Vega - YouTube

Muse - Knights Of Cydonia (Video) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (9 Nov 2016)

Cecilia - bartoli lascia ch'io pianga händel rinaldo

*Cecilia - bartoli lascia ch'io pianga händel rinaldo*


----------



## DoctorGonzo (10 Nov 2016)

ISIS "20 Minutes/ 40 Years" Official Video - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (10 Nov 2016)

Megadeth es clase.

Holy Wars...The Punishment Due (Remastered)


----------



## gurrumino (10 Nov 2016)

Me duele la cara de ser TAN GUAPO - Los Inhumanos - YouTube

eeeehhhhhhhh.


----------



## Usuario: (10 Nov 2016)

'Pulaski at Night' - Andrew Bird

*'Pulaski at Night' - Andrew Bird*


----------



## indemunlai (10 Nov 2016)

Chris Rea - Looking For The Summer HD 720 - YouTube


Spoiler



Chris Rea "On the Beach" - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (10 Nov 2016)

Hysteria-MUSE (subtitulado) HD - YouTube

Muse - Plug In Baby - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (10 Nov 2016)

Mola más el cover que el original.
LET ME LOVE YOU - Justin Bieber - ATC, Alex Goot, & KHS Cover - YouTube


----------



## Sospecha (10 Nov 2016)

M.I.A. - Paper Planes - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (11 Nov 2016)

D.E.P Leonard Cohen, cantante, poeta, escritor....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I


----------



## DoctorGonzo (11 Nov 2016)

Lip Parade - Blinded by the Light - YouTube


----------



## alfie (11 Nov 2016)

The Unspeakable Stands Revealed - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (11 Nov 2016)

MUSE | City of Delusion | Español | HD ver. OFICIAL - YouTube

Muse - United States of Eurasia - Subtítulos con letra en Español - Live At Teignmouth - YouTube



Spoiler



Muscle Museum - Muse HD - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (11 Nov 2016)

The Jam - Town Called Malice

*The Jam - Town Called Malice*


----------



## Hermericus (11 Nov 2016)

Persian cover The Wall Pink Floyd - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (12 Nov 2016)

Justice - Civilization (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (12 Nov 2016)

Cycle - Confusion!!! - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Nov 2016)

minimal compact - Disguise - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (13 Nov 2016)

Easy Street feat Jim Bianco Petra Haden

*Easy Street feat Jim Bianco Petra Haden*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Nov 2016)

Ladytron - Sugar [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (13 Nov 2016)

"The International" Soundtrack - "The International End Titles" by Matthew Bellamy - YouTube

Muse-Take A Bow Symphonic - YouTube



Spoiler



Take A Bow - Muse (Lyrics - subtitulos) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (13 Nov 2016)

Parov Stelar - The Princess (Official Video) - YouTube
J.S. Bach - Crab Canon on a Möbius Strip - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (13 Nov 2016)

Boz Scaggs & Duane Allman ~ Loan Me A Dime - YouTube


Spoiler



Bad Brad & The Fat Cats - Lucky Man - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (13 Nov 2016)

Morphine "Buena" ** - Bohemia Afterdark

*Morphine "Buena" ** - Bohemia Afterdark*



Morphine - You Look Like Rain

*Morphine - You Look Like Rain*


----------



## elena francis (13 Nov 2016)

Un deleite para los oídos escuchar esta música digna de dioses interpretada por un genio como Carlos Núñez. La segunda pieza que pongo es particularmente emocionante.

Carlos Núñez + Sinfónica de Galicia, Santiago de Compostela - YouTube

Carlos nuñez-concierto de aranjuez - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (13 Nov 2016)

Muse - Sunburn - YouTube

muse eternally missed traducido - YouTube



Spoiler



Blackout - Muse [Traducido al español] - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (13 Nov 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR2eFm5nSx8


----------



## Bujix (14 Nov 2016)

parece un pokemon
Maroon 5 - Don't Wanna Know - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (14 Nov 2016)

The Chemical Brothers - Believe - YouTube
Enjoy The Silence by KI Theory (Ghost In The Shell Trailer Music) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (14 Nov 2016)

The Sound - I Can't Escape Myself (HQ)

*The Sound - I Can't Escape Myself (HQ)*


The Sound - Resistance

*The Sound - Resistance*




Spoiler



The Sound - "Total Recall"

*The Sound - "Total Recall"*


----------



## Otto Albor (14 Nov 2016)

Muse da para mucho pero va siendo el momento de dejarlo. Había escuchado algunas de canciones sueltas y tenía un par de discos pero me animé a destriparlo más al tener el último y ver a la vez wwz


Spoiler



de la que es tema principal ésta canciónWorld War Z Soundtrack Isolated System by Muse - YouTube



Exo-politics - Muse [Traducido al español] - YouTube

Muse - The Globalist (Orchestral) - YouTube



Spoiler



Nico Vega - "I'm On Fire" (Audio Stream) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (14 Nov 2016)

Sweet California - Good Life (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (15 Nov 2016)

2:54 - Blindfold - YouTube
Lorn - Until There Is No End (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Nov 2016)

Facundo Cabral - Ferrocabral - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (15 Nov 2016)

Makossa & Megablast Like a Rocket feat. Capitol A - YouTube


Spoiler



Nicolas Jaar - El Bandido - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (15 Nov 2016)

Alabama 3 - Woke Up This Morning

*Alabama 3 - Woke Up This Morning*


----------



## Bujix (15 Nov 2016)

Joker y Harley Quinn. A partir de 00:18 (lo anterior es la intro del canal de youtube)

Harley Quinn & Joker - Crazy - YouTube

Harley Quinn & Joker - Faded - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (15 Nov 2016)

ANTÍLOPEZ Cantautores suicidas HD Clip Oficial - YouTube

Antílopez · Musa en Paro Busca Poeta [ Lyric vídeo ] - YouTube



Spoiler



Los Antílopez cantan en directo en 'El Hormiguero 3.0' - El Hormiguero 3.0 - YouTube


----------



## Atrás Del Mostrador (16 Nov 2016)

*Welcome To The Jungle (Live Era 2016) GUNS N ROSES*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eAR9FAzAd8

Muy buena


----------



## DoctorGonzo (16 Nov 2016)

The smallest Creature - High Low You - YouTube


Spoiler



Skott - Porcelain (Español) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (16 Nov 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxf05bSC17E


----------



## Usuario: (16 Nov 2016)

Wolfmother - Dimension

*Wolfmother - Dimension*


----------



## Dr X-Traño-borrado (16 Nov 2016)

Nightwish - Wish I Had An Angel [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (17 Nov 2016)

Sarah Jaffe - Pretender Subtitulado español - YouTube

Sarah Jaffe - Better than nothing (SUB.ESPAÑOL) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (17 Nov 2016)

John Legend - Penthouse Floor (Audio) ft. Chance the Rapper - YouTube


----------



## cortoplacista (17 Nov 2016)

Eddie Vedder - Society - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (17 Nov 2016)

Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl - YouTube
[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m2NyS3IDjE]PJ Harvey - A Place Called Home - YouTube[/URL]


----------



## indemunlai (17 Nov 2016)

Blues Cousins-Talk to me - YouTube


Spoiler



Red Beans and Rise The Dark Side - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (17 Nov 2016)

J. S. Bach - Obras para Trompeta (Adaptación) - Alison Balsom - YouTube


----------



## casconet (17 Nov 2016)

[YOUTUBE]kIZrqoHLKps[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qqgIZCw-lbI[/YOUTUBE]


35 años separan estas dos canciones...


----------



## Otto Albor (17 Nov 2016)

The Builders and the Butchers - Bringin' Home the Rain - YouTube

The Quaker City Night Hawks - Some of Adam's Blues - YouTube



Spoiler



The Builders and the Butchers - When It Rains - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (17 Nov 2016)

[HD - Full Album] A Dramatic Turn Of Events - Dream Theater


----------



## JuanLacambra (17 Nov 2016)




----------



## Bujix (18 Nov 2016)

es un poco parguelas pero tiene la típica voz americana chula
Thomas Rhett - Star Of The Show - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (18 Nov 2016)

Sopor Aeternus - Imhotep - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (18 Nov 2016)

Bob Seger - Against the wind - subtitulado en castellano - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (18 Nov 2016)

Lionel Richie - Dancing On The Ceiling

*Lionel Richie - Dancing On The Ceiling*


----------



## Alt64 (18 Nov 2016)

Bizarre Love Triangle - Vintage Burt Bacharach - Style New Order Cover ft. Sarah Marie Young - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et281UHNoOU


----------



## alfie (19 Nov 2016)

Koenjihyakkei - Molavena - YouTube

Kevin Hufnagel - Tres - [Songs for the Disappeared] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (19 Nov 2016)

Stabbing Westward - Shame - YouTube

Give Me A Reason - Three Days Grace (Lyrics) - YouTube



Spoiler



Breaking Benjamin - Forget It (Sub. Español) - YouTube


----------



## PutinZOG (19 Nov 2016)

Una de las mejores canciones de los 80's, lastima lo que le ocurrio a Steve.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMPC8QJF6sI


----------



## DoctorGonzo (19 Nov 2016)

Moby & The Void Pacific Choir - Are You Lost In The World Like Me (Official Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



Sopor Aeternus Do you know my Name? (Falling ...- reprise) - YouTube


----------



## allan smithee (19 Nov 2016)

Antony and the Johnsons - fistful of love - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (19 Nov 2016)

The Sound - A new way of life

*The Sound - A new way of life*


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Nov 2016)

LA DECADA PRODIGIOSA LOS AÑOS 60 VOLUMEN 1 - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Nov 2016)

Spoiler



No Wyld - Let Me Know (Single Version Lyric Video) - YouTube


Ogris Debris - See The World (Official Video) - YouTube
Son Lux - Cage of Bones - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (20 Nov 2016)

MASTODON - "Blood and Thunder" (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Sospecha (20 Nov 2016)

Imagine Dragons - Demons (Official) - YouTube


----------



## Arcadi0_inteligente (20 Nov 2016)

Peter Tosh & Mick Jagger - Walk And Dont Look Back - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (20 Nov 2016)

Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Still The Same (Subtítulos español) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (20 Nov 2016)

:Baile::Baile::Baile:
Joey Montana - Hola - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Nov 2016)

Dishonored - The Drunken Whaler - Lyrics + Download HD 1080p - YouTube

Black Sails OST - Theme from Black Sails - YouTube


Spoiler



Celtic Music - Wolf Blood - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (20 Nov 2016)

Billy Squier - The Stroke

*Billy Squier - The Stroke*




Spoiler



"Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier

*"Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier*


----------



## Hermericus (21 Nov 2016)

The Cure - Close To Me - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (21 Nov 2016)

J.S. Bach - Goldberg variations, BWV 988: Aria - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (21 Nov 2016)

© Mozart ♫ Requiem in D Minor, K 626 VIII. Sequentia Lacrimosa

*© Mozart ♫ Requiem in D Minor, K 626 VIII. Sequentia Lacrimosa*


----------



## Alt64 (21 Nov 2016)

Un blues clásico desconocido
Charlie Musselwhite Band 'Christo Redemptor' - YouTube

Y otro clásico muy conocido
Herbie Mann - Memphis Underground (1969) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (21 Nov 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8zrKnkd6ss


----------



## Otto Albor (21 Nov 2016)

Brake - Brian Tyler [OFFICIAL] - YouTube

Brian Tyler - Battle: Los Angeles Soundtrack Scoring Session - YouTube


----------



## Comedoritos (22 Nov 2016)

Woven Hand - Another White Bird - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (22 Nov 2016)

Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut

*Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut*




Spoiler



Stray Cats - Rock this town LIVE

*Stray Cats - Rock this town LIVE*


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Nov 2016)

Mustang Nismo - Brian Tyler Feat. Slash - YouTube

Brian Tyler Live in London "Now You See Me 2" - YouTube



Spoiler



Furious 7 - Brian Tyler [OFFICIAL] - YouTube


----------



## walda (23 Nov 2016)

Riverside - Conceiving you - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (23 Nov 2016)

Garbage - Only Happy When It Rains - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (23 Nov 2016)

COLTER WALL - IMAGINARY APPALACHIA - Sleeping on the Blacktop

*COLTER WALL - IMAGINARY APPALACHIA - Sleeping on the Blacktop*


----------



## Otto Albor (23 Nov 2016)

Walking - Ash Grunwald - Limitless Official Soundtrack - YouTube

Jestem Bogiem (LIMITLESS) SOUNDTRACK - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (24 Nov 2016)

Cambio. Estoy escuchando ahora the live session y mola mucho más. Voz extraña pero tiene un puntillo

LP - Lost On You [Live Session] - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (24 Nov 2016)

Lorn - Sega Sunset - YouTube
Korn - Twisted Transistor [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (24 Nov 2016)

Waylon Jennings - You Ask Me To

*Waylon Jennings - You Ask Me To*


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Nov 2016)

Now You See Me (HD) - Brian Tyler [OFFICIAL] - YouTube

Further - Brian Tyler (Far Cry 3) - YouTube



Spoiler



Brian Tyler - I´m Sorry (Far Cry 3) - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (25 Nov 2016)

Pink Floyd en árabe:

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb (Cover by Hayajan) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (25 Nov 2016)

Starley - Call on Me (Ryan Riback Remix) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (25 Nov 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BFCtoWlrvE


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raB8z_tXq7A


----------



## DoctorGonzo (25 Nov 2016)

Love of Lesbian - Cuando no me ves (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## Comedoritos (25 Nov 2016)

Jorge Ben - Zagueiro - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 19:20 ----------

Prefab Sprout - Johnny Johnny - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 19:24 ----------

Prefab Sprout - When Love Breaks Down - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (25 Nov 2016)

Senza Un Perché Nada

*Senza Un Perché Nada*


Lou Doillon - Where To Start

*Lou Doillon - Where To Start*


----------



## indemunlai (25 Nov 2016)

The Happy Fallen - I Got Free - YouTube


Spoiler



The Happy Fallen - Fire Baby - YouTube


----------



## alcorconita (25 Nov 2016)

Un poco de Dolly Parton, que nunca aparece. Buen country, buen pop.

Dolly Parton - 9 To 5 - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 23:27 ----------

Dolly Parton 01 - The Bargain Store - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 23:30 ----------

Dolly Parton - You're the Only One (1979) - YouTube


----------



## Comedoritos (26 Nov 2016)

Fiammetta Gira al Largo 1965 - YouTube

---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 00:57 ----------

New Order-Procession - YouTube


----------



## alfie (26 Nov 2016)

William D Drake - Savour - YouTube

William D. Drake - Homesweet Homestead Hideaway - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (26 Nov 2016)

Ash Grunwald - Longtime - YouTube

Ash Grunwald breakout unedited version - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (26 Nov 2016)

Antonio Vega El sitio de mi recreo - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (26 Nov 2016)

The Sound of Music - YouTube
Nine Inch Nails - Fist Fuck - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (26 Nov 2016)

Spoiler



Koma - Deprimido singular - YouTube
Dikers - Esta es una noche de rock and roll [audio] - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (26 Nov 2016)

The Air That I Breath - The Hollies - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (26 Nov 2016)

Pajaro Sunrise - The Collapse of Everything

*Pajaro Sunrise - The Collapse of Everything*




Spoiler



Pajaro Sunrise - The Comeback

*Pajaro Sunrise - The Comeback*


Schiphol - Pajaro Sunrise

*Schiphol - Pajaro Sunrise*


----------



## Otto Albor (26 Nov 2016)

Spoiler



www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkh0T6I_6pU


28:
Ash Grunwald - 'RIVER' [Official Video] - YouTube

Second Guess - Ash Grunwald (official Music Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



Black Sails OST - Funeral at Sea - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Nov 2016)

The Damned - Grimly Fiendish (1985) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (27 Nov 2016)

Saint Saviour - I Remember

*Saint Saviour - I Remember*


----------



## indemunlai (27 Nov 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrRc496rIyo


Spoiler



Ella Fitzgerald - Cheek To Cheek (High Quality - Remastered) - YouTube


----------



## NXVI (27 Nov 2016)

((( Survivors ))) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (27 Nov 2016)

NXVI dijo:


> ((( Survivors ))) - YouTube



Eminem - Shake that ass (official song) - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (27 Nov 2016)

Nemanja Radulovic, Double Sens - Air

Nemanja Radulovi


----------



## Comedoritos (28 Nov 2016)

Donovan Season of the Witch - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (28 Nov 2016)

Ash Grunwald - Tear The Roof Off - YouTube

The Last Stand - YouTube



Spoiler



Ash Grunwald - Fish Out Of Water - YouTube


----------



## Lammero (28 Nov 2016)

The Damned - Rabid Over You/ Big Beat Records edit ( Audio Only) 1980 - YouTube


----------



## NXVI (28 Nov 2016)

Maná - En el muelle de San Blás (video) - YouTube


----------



## Lammero (28 Nov 2016)

Assclowns United -- Anthony's Weiner - YouTube


----------



## Iris (28 Nov 2016)

una versión de Nirvana mucho más mejorada, donde va a parar:

Antipsik]Antipsik - On a plain - cover electro, Rock room 2016 indie musica versión nirvana pop - YouTube - On a plain - cover electro, Rock room 2016 indie musica versión nirvana pop - YouTube[/url]


----------



## DoctorGonzo (28 Nov 2016)

JUSTICE - ALAKAZAM ! (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Narval78_borrado (28 Nov 2016)

Tannhäuser Richard Wagner - The Pilgrim's chorus (German lyric and PT translation) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (28 Nov 2016)

Henryk Górecki - Symphony No.3 - II ''Lento e Largo'' Tranquillissimo.

*Henryk Górecki - Symphony No.3 - II ''Lento e Largo'' Tranquillissimo.*


----------



## Sir Connor (28 Nov 2016)

Eighth Wonder - I'm Not Scared - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (28 Nov 2016)

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (28 Nov 2016)

Ash Grunwald - Open Road - YouTube

Ash Grunwald - Lady Luck - YouTube



Spoiler



Second Chance 1x06 Soundtrack - In The Middle by Ash Grunwald - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Nov 2016)

Chris Norman & Suzi Quatro - Stumblin' In - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (29 Nov 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5XJ2GiR6Bo


----------



## DoctorGonzo (29 Nov 2016)

ESTRONS - Make A Man - YouTube


----------



## ZUM (29 Nov 2016)

Edmar Castaneda Trio Live @ North Sea jazz 2016 - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (29 Nov 2016)

Funky Green Dogs - Fired Up (Murk's Original Groove) 1996

*Funky Green Dogs - Fired Up (Murk's Original Groove) 1996*


----------



## Bartleby (29 Nov 2016)

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds/Kylie Minogue - Where The Wild Roses Grow - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Nov 2016)

Spoiler



Ash Grunwald - Serious - YouTube



Ash Grunwald - Just Be Yourself - YouTube

Ash Grunwald - Can U Find A Way (Fish Out Of Water 2008).avi - YouTube



Spoiler



Brian Tyler-Christo Redentor - YouTube - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (30 Nov 2016)

Alexandra Savior - Mystery Girl - YouTube
Arctic Monkeys - When The Sun Goes Down - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (30 Nov 2016)

La Catedral Nos - 1-3 - Barrios - John Williams - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Nov 2016)

Spoiler



COPILOT - The Drunken Whaler (Dishonored OST) - YouTube



Madsonik - Drift And Fall Again (ft. Lola Marsh) - From Criminal Soundtrack - YouTube

For Home, Country and Family - Brian Tyler - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (30 Nov 2016)

flipante (el vídeo)

OK Go


----------



## DoctorGonzo (1 Dic 2016)

Queen (subtitulado al español) Ogre Battle, The Fairy Feller´s Master Stroke, Nevermore - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (1 Dic 2016)

The Cure - A Forest (acoustic) - YouTube


Spoiler



Friendly Fires - Strange Love - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (1 Dic 2016)

Superpitcher - Rabbits In A Hurry (Official Video) 'Kilimanjaro' Album

*Superpitcher - Rabbits In A Hurry (Official Video) 'Kilimanjaro' Album*


----------



## Bartleby (1 Dic 2016)

Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood-Summer Wine - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (2 Dic 2016)

Lucifer Soundtrack S2E1 Money by Ash Grunwald - YouTube

Ash Grunwald Troubles Door - YouTube



Spoiler



:Baile:ASH GRUNWALD "Crossroads" - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (2 Dic 2016)

PLACEBO - Nancy Boy - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (2 Dic 2016)

Pokey LaFarge | Something in the Water | Official Video | pokeylafarge.net - YouTube


Spoiler



Pokey Lafarge - Baby's Coming To Town - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (2 Dic 2016)

Lera Lynn - "Lying In The Sun" OFFICIAL VIDEO

*Lera Lynn - "Lying In The Sun" OFFICIAL VIDEO*



Lera Lynn // Out to Sea

*Lera Lynn // Out to Sea*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2016)

David Bisbal - Dígale - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (3 Dic 2016)

Spoiler



Brian Tyler - Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag Main Theme - YouTube



Brian Tyler - Summon the Worms - YouTube

Brian Tyler, Klaus Badelt - Constantine End Titles - YouTube



Spoiler



Constantine - Resurrection (Soundtrack OST HD) - YouTube


----------



## Oda (3 Dic 2016)

Buckaroo Banzai. Soundtrack. - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (3 Dic 2016)

BATMETAL RETURNS - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (3 Dic 2016)

Como curiosidad Brian Tyler contó con la ayuda de los Red Elvises para ésta OST.

Brian Tyler - On My Way To Vegas - YouTube

Boogie On The Beach video from movie SIX STRING SAMURAI - YouTube



Spoiler



Ash Grunwald - Joke On Me - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (3 Dic 2016)

Spoiler



Silencio Absoluto - A las noches les sobran los días - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Dic 2016)

Killing Joke - Wardance (Original 7" Single) - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (3 Dic 2016)

Whitney Houston - When You Believe - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Dic 2016)

David Bowie - Crystal Japan - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (3 Dic 2016)

Alice Cooper - I'm Eighteen (from Alice Cooper: Trashes The World)

*Alice Cooper - I'm Eighteen (from Alice Cooper: Trashes The World)*


----------



## DoctorGonzo (4 Dic 2016)

Kraftwerk - Das Model - YouTube


Spoiler



MC Hawking - Entropy - YouTube


----------



## HATE (4 Dic 2016)




----------



## indemunlai (4 Dic 2016)

North Country Gentlemen


----------



## Otto Albor (4 Dic 2016)

Ash Grunwald Shake That Thing Teen Wolf Season 3 - YouTube

Ash Grunwald - Crazy - featuring Scott Owen & Andy Strachan from The Living End - YouTube



Spoiler



Love Pipe - Music from the Motion Picture SIX STRING SAMURAI - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (4 Dic 2016)

AND THE LIVING IS EASY (GUTS) - Official Videoclip - YouTube


Spoiler



JoJo Effect - I shouldn't, I wouldn't - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (4 Dic 2016)

The Good, The Bad & The Queen - Herculean

*The Good, The Bad & The Queen - Herculean*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Dic 2016)

Fields Of The Nephilim - Dust - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (5 Dic 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4EZTVO-LIg


----------



## pusycat (5 Dic 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLcbfF9ypmM


----------



## Otto Albor (5 Dic 2016)

Mother Gaia, Mother Mary (Brian Tyler - Inama Nushif) - YouTube

Brian Tyler conducts Terra Nova - "Cycles of Time" - YouTube


Spoiler



Into The Storm 2014 Fate - YouTube





Spoiler



Frailty main theme - Opening - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (5 Dic 2016)

Jacques Dutronc- Il Est Cinq Heures, Paris S'éveille

*Jacques Dutronc- Il Est Cinq Heures, Paris S'éveille*


----------



## Bartleby (6 Dic 2016)

Sigur Ros - Glósóli [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Barspin (6 Dic 2016)

[youtube]y8J2J2W0TrQ[/youtube]

Electrónica de primera factura. Espero que os guste.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (6 Dic 2016)

Jace Everett - Bad Things - YouTube


Spoiler



Libera Me - YouTube


----------



## alcorconita (6 Dic 2016)

COME BACK BABE THE INMATES - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (6 Dic 2016)

[*El_anarquistamualdina* _¿en qué disco viene esto?_








Love Crime (song) - Wikipedia
4'33" John Cage(Orchestra with Soloist, K2Orch, Live) / 4


----------



## Trovador (6 Dic 2016)

I Need You-The Kinks-1965 - YouTube

THE PRETTY THINGS - LSD - YouTube

Renegades - Thirteen Women (Rare Stereo Version -1966) - YouTube

the haunted - 1-2-5 - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Dic 2016)

MADRUGADA - VOCAL - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (6 Dic 2016)

Louisa Johnson - So Good (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (6 Dic 2016)

Bubba Ho-Tep - The King's Highway Video - YouTube

Bubba Ho Tep - All Is Well - YouTube



Spoiler



Bubba Ho-Tep - The Hero's Hallway (Brian Tyler) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (6 Dic 2016)

Jacques Brel - Jef subtitulos en español

*Jacques Brel - Jef subtitulos en español*


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Dic 2016)

Spoiler



AIRBOURNE - Too Much, Too Young, Too Fast (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (7 Dic 2016)

Butthole Surfers - Pepper - YouTube


Spoiler



Soha - Le café bleu (High Quality) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (7 Dic 2016)

Emily Browning - Sweet Dreams - YouTube


----------



## NXVI (7 Dic 2016)

Cute Russian army girl sings 'When we were at war' - '

Russian Folk Music That Will Make You Thrill - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (7 Dic 2016)

Baccara - Sorry I'm A Lady

*Baccara - Sorry I'm A Lady*


----------



## hydra69 (7 Dic 2016)

[youtube]dk6kJyjAS3c[/youtube]


----------



## hydra69 (7 Dic 2016)

[youtube]2HT0fWoWDJg[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (7 Dic 2016)

Sail - Ash Grunwald - YouTube

Ash Grunwald The Worst Crimes Are Legal - YouTube



Spoiler



Ash Grunwald with Ian Collard - Smokestack Lightnin' - YouTubeM01


----------



## Bujix (7 Dic 2016)

Hailee Steinfeld, Grey - Starving ft. Zedd - YouTube


----------



## Barspin (8 Dic 2016)

Un poco de relax. Buenas noches.

[youtube]pfA9SRfnq4k[/youtube]


----------



## Glaucón (8 Dic 2016)

Antonio Vivaldi Concierto en D mayor-John Williams - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (8 Dic 2016)

Massive Attack - Dissolved girl - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (8 Dic 2016)

I need your lovin` - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (8 Dic 2016)

BANNERS - Holy Ground (Audio)

*BANNERS - Holy Ground (Audio)*


----------



## Otto Albor (9 Dic 2016)

Ash Grunwald Hannah Fraser mermaid - YouTube

Pete Murray - Hurricane Coming (Lyric Video) ft. Ash Grunwald, Scott Owen - YouTube



Spoiler



Ash Grunwald, The Bottle - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (9 Dic 2016)

Schubert à Tautavel avec le Trio Capuçon - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (9 Dic 2016)

Radiohead - Paranoid Android - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (9 Dic 2016)

Filter - Hey Man, Nice Shot (Official Video) HD - YouTube

Candlebox-So Real - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (10 Dic 2016)

In Session by Albert King with Stevie Ray Vaughan "Born Under a Bad Sign" info & lyrics


----------



## DoctorGonzo (10 Dic 2016)

Massive Attack - Girl I Love You - YouTube


----------



## NXVI (10 Dic 2016)

The IMPERIAL MARCH (Star Wars) Harp Twins - Camille and Kennerly - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (10 Dic 2016)

Terrorvision - Middleman - YouTube

Terrorvision - Oblivion - YouTube



Spoiler



Terrorvision - Some People Say - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (10 Dic 2016)

Es una sesión larga, pero merece la pena a todo hamante del jazz (y el blues, claro):



Spoiler



Relaxing Jazz Instrumental Music For Study,Work,Relax - Cafe Music - Background Music - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Dic 2016)

Anemone - Brian Jonestown Massacre - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Dic 2016)

Buscá lo más vital - El Libro de la Selva [HD] (Latino) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (10 Dic 2016)

Achille Togliani - Parlami d'amore Mariù - YouTube


Spoiler



Club Des Belugas - Bossalino - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (11 Dic 2016)

'Elena's Dance' by Michal Lorenc - YouTube

Thomas Newman - Hauntingly Beautiful - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (11 Dic 2016)

Helloween - Dr. Stein

*Helloween - Dr. Stein*




Spoiler



Helloween - Forever And One (Neverland) (1996)

*Helloween - Forever And One (Neverland) (1996)*



Helloween - If I Could Fly (2000)

*Helloween - If I Could Fly (2000)*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Dic 2016)

Rome - We Who Fell In Love With The Sea - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (11 Dic 2016)

Suena esto....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJRP3LRcUFg


----------



## Otto Albor (12 Dic 2016)

The Shawshank Redemption Soundtrack, "Brooks Was Here" by Thomas Newman - YouTube

Thomas Newman - Ghosts (Aaron Static & Fort Road Remix) - YouTube



Spoiler



thomas newman - road to perdition - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (12 Dic 2016)

Cigarettes After Sex - Nothing's Gonna Hurt You Baby Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (12 Dic 2016)

Spoiler



Perfect Gold - Monoral - YouTube


----------



## Barspin (12 Dic 2016)

Disfrutad

[youtube]joPlQUp1wHo[/youtube]


----------



## Bujix (12 Dic 2016)

Naughty Boy - Should've Been Me ft. Kyla, Popcaan - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (13 Dic 2016)

The Shawshank Redemption Soundtrack, "Shawshank Prison" (Stoic Theme) The Ink Spots, Thomas Newman - YouTube

Thomas Newman Whisper of a thrill(Meet Joe Black Soundtrack) - YouTube



Spoiler



Road to Perdition - Piano duet - YouTube



Spoiler



The Shawshank Redemption Soundtrack - Prison Escape Theme by Thomas Newman & Hank Williams - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (13 Dic 2016)

Love of Lesbian - Planeador (Lyric Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



How to destroy angels [HANNIBAL] - YouTube


----------



## NXVI (13 Dic 2016)

Mongolian Throat Singing-Batzorig Vaanchig - YouTube


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (13 Dic 2016)

Pour Ton Marriage - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (13 Dic 2016)

Synthetic Epiphany & CoMa - Icarus - YouTube

Command and Control Center - Brian Tyler - YouTube



Spoiler



"Road To Perdition" Best Scene HD - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (13 Dic 2016)

Up To My Neck In You - Mark Kozelek

*Up To My Neck In You - Mark Kozelek*



Spoiler



Ac/Dc Up To My Neck In You with lyrics

*Ac/Dc Up To My Neck In You with lyrics*


----------



## Bujix (14 Dic 2016)

Sigala x Digital Farm Animals - Only One (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (14 Dic 2016)

Queens Of The Stone Age - 3's & 7's - YouTube


----------



## alfie (14 Dic 2016)

William D Drake: Lifeblood - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (14 Dic 2016)

UB40 - Food For Thought 1980 [HQ] - YouTube


Spoiler



Can't Take My Eyes Off You - Lauryn Hill - HQ Audio - YouTube


----------



## Lada sigulet (14 Dic 2016)

The Jam - Town Called Malice - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (14 Dic 2016)

Skunk Anansie-You Do Something To Me (Live In London An Acoustic)

*Skunk Anansie-You Do Something To Me (Live In London An Acoustic)*




Spoiler



Paul Weller - You do something to me (Rare Live)

*Paul Weller - You do something to me (Rare Live)*


----------



## Cacaceitero (14 Dic 2016)

A Felicidade by Joâo Gilberto - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (14 Dic 2016)

18 Brian Tyler - Children of Dune - The Jihad - YouTube

Brian Tyler - Star Trek: Enterprise - Canamar. - YouTube



Spoiler



Falling Into a Dream - Brian Tyler [OFFICIAL] - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (14 Dic 2016)

Machine Gun Kelly, Camila Cabello - Bad Things - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (15 Dic 2016)

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto E Minor OP.64 (Full Length) : Hilary Hahn & FRSO - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (15 Dic 2016)

Salud, libertad, amor y música 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYJoe2n9rLM&feature=share


----------



## indemunlai (15 Dic 2016)

AC/DC - The Jack - YouTube


Spoiler



Collective Soul - Heavy - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (15 Dic 2016)

Joan Armatrading - This Charming Life

*Joan Armatrading - This Charming Life*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2016)

LP - Up Against Me - YouTube

La tipa es fea de cojones pero el disco me gusta bastante.


----------



## Otto Albor (16 Dic 2016)

Zero 7 - In The Waiting Line - YouTube

Alone - Into the Wild - Outro - M83 (Hurry Up.We're Dreaming) - YouTube



Spoiler



M83 Outro Skydiving Music Video - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (16 Dic 2016)

The Stooges - I Wanna Be Your Dog - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (16 Dic 2016)

Club Des Belugas - "Let Love Lead The Way" (La diosa Monica Bellucci) - YouTube


Spoiler



Carlos Santana - Smooth (ft Rob Thomas) Supernatural - YouTube


----------



## kalapa (16 Dic 2016)

[YOUTUBE]TM6TCGltfHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alfie (16 Dic 2016)

Andrew York - Andecy - Gitarrissimo, Oberhausen Germany - YouTube

Andrew York plays Sunburst, Jubilation - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (16 Dic 2016)

Taeko Ohnuki - 4:00 AM - 1978

*Taeko Ohnuki - 4:00 AM - 1978*


----------



## Otto Albor (16 Dic 2016)

A Man Called Adam - Yachts - YouTube

Kruder & Dorfmeister - Jazz Master [K&D Session] - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (17 Dic 2016)

Frank Sinatra - "The Girl From Ipanema" (Concert Collection) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (17 Dic 2016)

Interpol - Lights - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Dic 2016)

Pere Ubu - We Have the Technology - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (17 Dic 2016)

Metallica: Moth Into Flame (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Dic 2016)

OPALE


----------



## Barspin (17 Dic 2016)

[youtube]hQX7Zub0ZdI[/youtube]


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Dic 2016)

SECTION 25 - Looking From A Hilltop (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Dic 2016)

Apuesto que no encuentro *NADIE AL QUE LE GUSTE ESTE TEMA* hindú:



Spoiler



Sin ser un tipo de música que me guste un día me sorprendí con esto en un programa donde ponían música no tan comercial, folk, etc...
Lo grabé y lo he escuchado tantas veces que casi me la se aunque no tenga ni idea de ese idioma.
Ni yo se exactamente por qué me gusta porque no he encontrado otro tema de este estilo que lo aguante más de medio minuto.
(Al principio repite mucho el estribillo, prefiero lo de después)

03 Dil Laga Ya Tha - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (18 Dic 2016)

Angus and Julia Stone - Black Crow [Official Music Video] - YouTube

Angus & Julia Stone - The Beast [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (18 Dic 2016)

Arctic Monkeys - The View From The Afternoon - YouTube


Spoiler



Nine Inch Nails - Deep - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (18 Dic 2016)

Là ci darem la mano (Il pranzo di Babette)

*Là ci darem la mano (Il pranzo di Babette)*


----------



## Cacaceitero (18 Dic 2016)

Spoiler



Cowboy Bebop OST 3 Blue - Adieu - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (18 Dic 2016)

Esta es de navidades:

It's christmas and I hate you Paloma Faith letra traducida - YouTube


Para mejor sonido spoiler


Spoiler



It's Christmas (And I Hate You) - YouTube



Y un poco de swing aleman

The Hot Sardines - Bei Mir Bist Du Schoen - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2016)

Ryan Adams - Do You Still Love Me? (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (18 Dic 2016)

Zayn & Taylor Swift. 

Fifty Shades Darker - Zayn and Taylor Swift Lyric Video - "I Don't Wanna Live Forever" (2017) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (19 Dic 2016)

Zero7 - Passing By - YouTube

Zero 7 - Destiny [Full-Length] [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (19 Dic 2016)

Devil Blues - Come fly with me - YouTube


Spoiler



GOTAN PROJECT - La Gloria (official video) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (19 Dic 2016)

White Zombie - Blood, Milk and Sky - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (19 Dic 2016)

JJ Rosa - 'Kiss Billie Jean to Get Lucky' - A Prince, M.J. & Daft Punk with Nile Rodgers MASH UP!! - YouTube


Spoiler



Iggy Pop - Et si tu n´existais pas - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (19 Dic 2016)

James Bond Skyfall - 01 Thomas Newman - Grand bazaar Istanbul - YouTube

Backfire - Thomas Newman - Spectre - YouTube



Spoiler



17. A Reunion - YouTube


----------



## HATE (19 Dic 2016)




----------



## hydra69 (19 Dic 2016)

[youtube]8UddaDW5m4Y[/youtube]


----------



## Usuario: (19 Dic 2016)

EVENING SHADOWS 佐藤博

*EVENING SHADOWS 佐藤博*


----------



## Otto Albor (19 Dic 2016)

Zero 7 - Simple Things - YouTube

Zero 7 - Distractions - YouTube



Spoiler



Zero 7 - You're My Flame (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (20 Dic 2016)

How To Destroy Angels - Ice age - YouTube


----------



## Lammero (20 Dic 2016)

Pablo Elorza /// DEEP INTO ELECTRIC BASS CLASSICS /// PORTRAIT OF TRACY /// Jaco Pastorius - YouTube

---------- Post added 20-dic-2016 at 11:42 ----------

Pablo Elorza /// DEEP INTO ELECTRIC BASS CLASSICS /// CONTINUUM /// Jaco Pastorius - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (20 Dic 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1sa1t3M_4E&feature=share

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z79pgPn357g


----------



## indemunlai (20 Dic 2016)

LOVE by Nat King Cole Cover - MK Wedding Trio - YouTube


Spoiler



Buskers (Paris) - "Cheek to cheek" - Louis Armstrong cover - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (20 Dic 2016)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPP :Baile:

ROBIN SCHULZ & DAVID GUETTA FEAT. CHEAT CODES


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Dic 2016)

007 Spectre Soundtrack - Los Muertos Vivos Estan - YouTube

James Bond Skyfall - 18 Thomas Newman - Health and Safety - YouTube



Spoiler



No se veía.

SPECTRE Soundtrack - 06. Backfire - YouTube





Spoiler



SPECTRE Soundtrack - 18. Day Of The Dead - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (20 Dic 2016)

VHS Collection - Late Night (It's Okay) [AUDIO]

*VHS Collection - Late Night (It's Okay) [AUDIO]*




Spoiler



VHS Collection - Ghost (Audio)

*VHS Collection - Ghost (Audio)*


----------



## DoctorGonzo (21 Dic 2016)

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, No 13 Dance of the Knights (Valery Gergiev, LSO) - YouTube


----------



## Don Meliton (21 Dic 2016)

Metallica - Kill 'Em All [Full Album] - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Dic 2016)

Rammstein - Spiel mit Mir - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (21 Dic 2016)

Castlevania - Bloody Tears (Acoustic Guitar) - YouTube

Vega's Theme - Street Fighter 2 (guitar duet feat. Kev)


----------



## Usuario: (21 Dic 2016)

Cowboy Mouth - Jenny Says

*Cowboy Mouth - Jenny Says*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Dic 2016)

Nine Inch Nails - Sin - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (21 Dic 2016)

The Expendables 2 Soundtrack(Brian Tyler) - (Track01) - YouTube

MW3 Soundtrack: Subterranean Recon - YouTube



Spoiler



MW3 Soundtrack: Scouting the Enemy - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Dic 2016)

Martin Dupont ~ "Inside Out" - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (21 Dic 2016)

Para los fans del Melendi. El murazo. 
Melendi - Desde Que Estamos Juntos (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (21 Dic 2016)

Spoiler



saravá !


Samba da Bênção - YouTube


Spoiler



Dizzy Gillespie - Más que nada - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (22 Dic 2016)

malinalli dijo:


> Yo mi murazo lo llevo muy a gustísimo, amiga Bujix, encantada de haberme conocido y crecido.
> 
> Mírame, a mis 49, te deseo que llegues igual o mejor.
> 
> ...



¿esa eres tú?
No es buena idea poner fotos personales en un foro abierto. Como sugerencia y tal.
Pero te conservas muy bien y tienes un melafó de libro.
juapa


Otra canción para gente un poco puretilla y tipo navideño.

Michael Bublé - Someday (Ft. Meghan Trainor)[AUDIO] - YouTube


----------



## Indignado (22 Dic 2016)

Música para estos tiempos tan oscuros 

Across The Rubicon - The Culture War - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Dic 2016)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (22 Dic 2016)

Joy Division - She's Lost Control - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (22 Dic 2016)

Limp Bizkit - Take a Look Around - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Dic 2016)

Habría quedado bien éste tema de Muse para Skyfall pero no pudo ser.
Muse - Supremacy Skyfall what if . . . - YouTube

Brian Tyler Conducts Thor: The Dark World (Live in London) - YouTube



Spoiler



Thomas Newman - Private Citizen (Bridge of Spies soundtrack 2015) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (22 Dic 2016)

Alan Walker - Alone - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (22 Dic 2016)

Quique González & Los Detectives - Sangre en el marcador (Vídeo Oficial)

*Quique González & Los Detectives - Sangre en el marcador (Vídeo Oficial)*




Spoiler



Quique Gonzalez - Me mata si me necesitas (Álbum Completo)

*Quique Gonzalez - Me mata si me necesitas (Álbum Completo)*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2016)

Swans " Half Life" - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (23 Dic 2016)

*¡¡¡FELIC NAVIDAC!!!*

:X

'All I Want for Christmas' Carpool Karaoke - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2016)

ROME - TO DIE AMONG STRANGERS - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (23 Dic 2016)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2016)

The Jesus And Mary Chain - Teenage Lust - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (23 Dic 2016)

Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn (Full Album)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2016)

Joe Strummer - Bhindi Bhagee - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2016)

Eskorbuto - Historia Triste - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (23 Dic 2016)

Jethro Tull - Too Old To Rock'n'Roll Too Young To Die (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (24 Dic 2016)

Si hay un grupo curioso es uno que siempre toca, canta solo en ropa interior (underwear), The skivvies, como son submundo el sonido no es demasiado bueno pero la Morgan James, aparte de buenísima. canta bien.

The Skivvies and Morgan James - Heavenly Angel Medley - YouTube

Aquí un cover de la Morgan James un poco mejor de sonido:

Fooled Around And Fell In Love - Elvin Bishop (Morgan James cover) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Dic 2016)

Cranes - Everywhere - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (24 Dic 2016)

Hace ya tiempo que cuando me pongo a ver/oir musica en Youtube me dedico a buscar rarezas y tambien me gusta mucho encontrar covers que hacen aficionados de grandes piezas, a veces me llevo sorpresas morrocotudas.

ECHOES - Pink Floyd cover - YouTube


----------



## alfie (24 Dic 2016)

Bill Frisell's Child at Heart - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Dic 2016)

God Of War Ascension - WARRIOR'S TRUTH by Tyler Bates - YouTube



Spoiler



Brian Tyler "Mechanical Mind" from Law Abiding Citizen - YouTube



THE FINAL CUT - main title - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (24 Dic 2016)

The beach boys -good vibrations - YouTube


Spoiler



Tool "72826" EP - YouTube


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Dic 2016)

Classical 102 - Webradio Player


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Dic 2016)

Danzig-Am I Demon (1988) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Dic 2016)

Mr. Flagio - Take a Chance (Italo-disco 1983) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Dic 2016)

London Grammar - Hey Now [Official Video] - YouTube

London Grammar Maybe Animation A Shadow of Blue By Carlos Lascano - YouTube



Spoiler



Thomas Newman - What A Wonderful World - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (24 Dic 2016)

La primera nochebuena que estoy solo y para des-ceslebralo que mejor que 2 versiones y el original de "Like a virgen" de Madonna.

"Weird Al" Yankovic - Like A Surgeon - YouTube

------------------------------

Like A Virgin Bossa N´Jazz and 80s - YouTube

-------------------------------

Madonna - Like a Virgin [Lyrics y Subtitulos en Español] - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (25 Dic 2016)

I've Seen That Face Before/Libertango (Grace Jones Cover) by Brady Harris - BHB Duo - YouTube


Spoiler



Kiss of fire (Video Oficial - Hugh Laurie And Gaby Moreno) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Dic 2016)

Cock Robin - Just Around the Corner - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-dic-2016 at 01:47 ----------

Cock Robin - The Promise You Made - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Dic 2016)

Eskorbuto Adios reina mia - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (25 Dic 2016)

Merry cismas everyone!
Of Monsters And Men - Little Talks (Official Video) - YouTube
Natacha Atlas - Leysh Nat'Arak - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Dic 2016)

Pale Saints - Sea Of Sound - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (25 Dic 2016)

London Grammar - Wasting My Young Years [Official Video] - YouTube

Le va a Skyfall tambien.
Adele Skyfall con subtitulos - YouTube



Spoiler



007 Spectre Soundtrack - Snow Plane - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Dic 2016)

Radio Birdman - Non Stop Girls - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (25 Dic 2016)

The Hollies - Bus Stop

*The Hollies - Bus Stop*


----------



## hartman (25 Dic 2016)

Falco - Der Kommissar - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Dic 2016)

Nine Inch Nails - Dead Souls (Lyrics On Screen) - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-dic-2016 at 23:04 ----------

Llevo unos días recordando esta 



hartman dijo:


> Falco - Der Kommissar - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (25 Dic 2016)

For A Few Dollars More (Theme by Ennio Morricone) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Dic 2016)

B 52's - Give Me Back My Man


----------



## Otto Albor (26 Dic 2016)

Angus & Julia Stone - Big Jet Plane - YouTube

Angus & Julia Stone - Paper Aeroplane [Official Music Video] - YouTube



Spoiler



Zero 7 - When It Falls - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Dic 2016)

John Martyn - Small Hours (1978) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (26 Dic 2016)

Kissing A Fool - Edyta Górniak - YouTube


Spoiler



The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Jesus To A Child - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Dic 2016)

Giirls - Leave Home - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (26 Dic 2016)

Spoiler



Golden Axe Metal Cover - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Dic 2016)

Wham! - Last Christmas (Subtitulado Esp.+ Lyrics) Oficial - YouTube

---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 19:47 ----------

George Michael - Careless Whisper (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Dic 2016)

brian jonestown massacre - dropping bombs on the white house - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (26 Dic 2016)

Sean Rowe - "To Leave Something Behind"

*Sean Rowe - "To Leave Something Behind"*



Spoiler



Jim James - State Of The Art (A.E.I.O.U.)

*Jim James - State Of The Art (A.E.I.O.U.)*


----------



## Sr. Pérez (26 Dic 2016)

Sean Rowe - "To Leave Something Behind"


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Dic 2016)

Franz Ferdinand - Michael (2004) - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (26 Dic 2016)

Spoiler



Lacuna Coil- The Game - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Dic 2016)

Mad World by Tears For Fears Original HQ 1983 - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (26 Dic 2016)

Spoiler



Barricada - No hay tregua - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Dic 2016)

Bauhaus- Lagartija Nick - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (27 Dic 2016)

London Grammar - Metal and Dust - Video Base: Ashes by David Dang - YouTube

Nightcall- London Grammar traducida al Español - YouTube



Spoiler



London Grammar - Stay Awake - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Dic 2016)

Lycia - Drifting - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (27 Dic 2016)

Mantra - Dave Grohl, Josh Homme, Trent Reznor - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Dic 2016)

Om "State of Non-Return" - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (27 Dic 2016)

Spoiler



SIRENIA - The Path To Decay (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube





Spoiler



DELAIN - Stardust (Official Video) | Napalm Records - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Dic 2016)

The Church w/ George Ellis Orchestra - Tantalised - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (27 Dic 2016)

London Grammar - Strong (Letra y traducción) - YouTube

London Grammar - Flickers - YouTube



Spoiler



Zero 7 - Swing - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (27 Dic 2016)

Ruriko Ohgami - Fuwari Fuwafuwa

*Ruriko Ohgami - Fuwari Fuwafuwa*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Dic 2016)

And Also The Trees - Slow Pulse Boy - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2016)

Me encanta la voz de esta chica:

L.P. "Good With You/Cling To Me" - YouTube

Y Bon Jovi han sacado un disco cojonudo:

Bon Jovi - Roller Coaster - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Dic 2016)

Skinny Puppy - First Aid Live 1987 [Remastered] - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (28 Dic 2016)

Rammstein - Adios 15% - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Dic 2016)

Recupero y separo porque se merece un post para ella sola. Maravillosa. Muy interesante esta gente.

lycia-pray - YouTube

Aquí no hablamos...sólo ponemos música. El mejor hilo de burbuja :Baile:


----------



## DoctorGonzo (28 Dic 2016)

Broken Bells - Holding On For Life - YouTube
The Beta Band - Squares (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (28 Dic 2016)

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOYTfpHl0JA&t=5206s


----------



## walda (28 Dic 2016)

Preciosa y triste canción del cantautor César Rodríguez

Cesar Rodriguez - Dejame entrar (Letras) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (28 Dic 2016)

The Temperance Movement - Midnight Black

*The Temperance Movement - Midnight Black*


----------



## Otto Albor (28 Dic 2016)

London Grammar - Interlude (Live on KEXP) - YouTube

London Grammar - Sights [Official Video] - YouTube



Spoiler



London Grammar - "Wicked Game" (Live at WFUV) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (28 Dic 2016)

[MV] Apink(


----------



## plebeyaco (29 Dic 2016)

Olivia Newton John & ELO Xanadu Ultrasound Extended Version - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (29 Dic 2016)

Röyksopp - Never Ever ft. Susanne Sundfør - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2016)

The Guilty Hearts - 3000 Miles - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2016)

Tiempos Nuevos, Tiempos Salvajes - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Dic 2016)

London Grammar - High Life( Sub Esp Eng) - YouTube

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9geJ0Pkzr7c



Spoiler



London Grammar - Hey Now (Zero 7 Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (29 Dic 2016)

Never Give Up - Sia (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (30 Dic 2016)

Bueno, pos ya se va el año. Quedan pocas horas para decir la única frase que tiene sentido cuando es de verdad. Padres, amigos, hermanos, familia... pareja. 

*Feliz año nuevo 2017*. Será en Octubre.


Los Secretos - Dime que me quieres - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (30 Dic 2016)

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOXo1_sCSXE


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2016)

Será en Octubre...por eso te ponen Amon Amarth a continuación...

THE SISTERS OF MERCY - Burn - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-dic-2016 at 00:45 ----------




malinalli dijo:


> Claro que sí, ahí, dando ejemplo



Nos estamos desviando de la ortodoxia...:ouch:


----------



## gurrumino (30 Dic 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aWDxuhD0FI


----------



## DoctorGonzo (30 Dic 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUK9reLU560


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Dic 2016)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nTo8rjo-lM

www.youtube.com/watch?v=taHJfAe5d4k


Spoiler



que pena de sonido porque la versión estaba interesante.www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5kQOX9L22k





Spoiler



The killers tienen unas pocas para estas fechas.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=938GYJjxBeU



Spoiler



www.youtube.com/watch?v=cglLJJ0Czo8[/url[/SPOILER]]
[/SPOILER]


----------



## indemunlai (30 Dic 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gWxMXVI3s4


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi53rgdJyvI


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (30 Dic 2016)

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dISMYaYENf8


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKb2PGLYXfc


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (30 Dic 2016)

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC6Cgb8nHwk


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Dic 2016)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C3zgYW_FAM

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo



Spoiler



www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9BGLtqqkVI


----------



## el ruinas II (31 Dic 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSG4ONpSnqk

---------- Post added 31-dic-2016 at 00:38 ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LODkVkpaVQA

---------- Post added 31-dic-2016 at 00:44 ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iczdtVWaSHE

---------- Post added 31-dic-2016 at 00:47 ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBw3LiQwRaw


----------



## Hermericus (31 Dic 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hMagNuhLkk


----------



## el ruinas II (31 Dic 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiyUf-OZz0U


----------



## DoctorGonzo (31 Dic 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc0zDfH1jog


----------



## indemunlai (31 Dic 2016)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XO9ePGtZF0


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isjVOsXth3I


----------



## plebeyaco (31 Dic 2016)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BNOFoZDR7w


----------



## Otto Albor (31 Dic 2016)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NPxqXMZq7o

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV7XQetm9M0



Spoiler



www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ-3eAqmC6Y


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2017)

Little Nemo - L'Heure D'Hiver - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (1 Ene 2017)

John Newman - Love Me Again - YouTube


Spoiler



Primal Scream - Miss Lucifer - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Ene 2017)

Dirt Sledding - The Killers (traducida) - YouTube

Weezer - El Scorcho (Director's Cut) - YouTube



Spoiler



MODERAT - A new error - feat. BLACKNIVEAU - Error dancing - YouTube


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (1 Ene 2017)

Georgian mountain folk music Mtielta tamashobani - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2017)

Public Image: Careering - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (2 Ene 2017)

René AUBRY "Who Lights the Sun" - YouTube

Moderat -- New Error (official HD) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (2 Ene 2017)

Antonio Vivaldi - La Stravaganza - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (2 Ene 2017)

Portishead - Roads - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (2 Ene 2017)

Esta joya de vídeo da para hilo propio. 

Cheat Codes x Kris Kross Amsterdam - SEX (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ene 2017)

Second Sight - Leash - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ene 2017)

NEW MODEL ARMY KNIEVEL - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (2 Ene 2017)

'American Beauty' - Thomas Newman (from the 'plastic bag scene') - YouTube

6.- Legacy - Brian Tyler - YouTube



Spoiler



Bioshock Infinite Soundtrack - 28 - Will The Circle Be Unbroken (Full Version) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ene 2017)

The Sisters Of Mercy - Walk Away (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## david22 (2 Ene 2017)

Esta canción me recuerda mucho a burbuja.info 

[videohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_qggs5gyMA[/video]


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2017)

david22 dijo:


> Esta canción me recuerda mucho a burbuja.info



Rome - Querkraft (military version) - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-ene-2017 at 00:35 ----------




malinalli dijo:


> Menuda voz tiene Andrew Eldritch de Sisters of Mercy.




The Sisters of Mercy -- 1959 - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-ene-2017 at 01:04 ----------

New Order - Ruined In A Day - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (3 Ene 2017)

Buckethead - Asylum Of Glass - YouTube


----------



## gurrumino (3 Ene 2017)

Quemando tus recuerdos - Extremoduro - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2017)

buckethead-coma - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (4 Ene 2017)

The Game- Walk Away" Special Long Remix "(1989) - YouTube



Spoiler



The Game - Walk Away (Official) - YouTube



The Cars - heartbeat city - YouTube



Spoiler



Johnny James - Heartbeat City (Nu Disco Remix) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (4 Ene 2017)

Sleep Party People - I'm Not Human At All - YouTube


Spoiler



Trata de arrancarlo Carlos!! - YouTube


P!nk - Try - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (5 Ene 2017)

Attack of the Hook Handed Man - YouTube

Drive Away - YouTube



Spoiler



Modern Warfare 3: Soundtrack- 04- I Stand Alone- Brian Tyler - YouTube



Spoiler



21.- End of an Era - Brian Tyler - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (5 Ene 2017)

Felix's Machines - HD - YouTube


----------



## alfie (5 Ene 2017)

Moonbeam Rider - Voivod - YouTube

Somnambulist - In The Mindwarp Pavillion - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (5 Ene 2017)

Mad Max || Soul of a Man - YouTube



Spoiler



Soul of a man - Steve Stern (Sub. Español) - YouTube



Queensryche - Silent lucidity (subtitulada) - YouTube



Spoiler



Queensrÿche - Anybody Listening? (Traducción al español) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (5 Ene 2017)

Chingon Malagueña Salerosa - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ene 2017)

Killing Joke Mathematics of Chaos - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Ene 2017)

Spoiler



Disturbed - Criminal w/ lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ene 2017)

The Horrors - New Ice Age - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (6 Ene 2017)

Bucky Pizzarelli Live [from Veojam.com collection] - YouTube


Spoiler











Faith No More - Midlife Crisis (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (6 Ene 2017)

Full Version of Raymond the Mouse - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Ene 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-gxFmz1F14


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Ene 2017)

Tinariwen - "Iswegh Attay" - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ene 2017)

The Cure Halo - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (6 Ene 2017)

Queensrÿche- Eyes of a stranger (Subtitulada) 15. Operation Mindcrime - YouTube

Queensryche - Operation: Mindcrime - YouTube



Spoiler



Queensryche - Some People Fly - YouTube





Spoiler



Geoff Tate - Running Backwards - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Ene 2017)

AND ALSO THE TREES - the woman on the estuary (FD 'acoustic' session) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (7 Ene 2017)

Neil Young & Johnny Depp (Dead Man) - Original Soundtrack Long Version - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (7 Ene 2017)

Rob dougan clubbed to death videoclip - YouTube


----------



## qe12 (7 Ene 2017)

[youtube]KEBOO5zM3vM[/youtube]


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (7 Ene 2017)

Este es un temazo del que no tenía conocimiento hasta ayer.

2pac feat Dr.Dre - California Love HD - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (7 Ene 2017)

Spoiler



Amaranthe - Amaranthine - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (7 Ene 2017)

MIki Matsubara - 真夜中のドア / Stay with me

*MIki Matsubara - 真夜中のドア / Stay with me*



Spoiler



(To you... Yes my love to you yes my love to you you... To you) 
Watashi wa watashi anata wa anata to 
Sakuya itteta sonna ki mo suru wa 
GUREI no JAKETTO ni mioboe ga aru KO-HI- no shimi 
Ai kawarazu nanone SHO-UINDOU ni futari utsureba

Stay with me... Mayonaka no DOA wo tataki
Kaeranaide to naita ano kisetsu ga ima me no mae
Stay with me... Kuchiguse wo ii nagara
Futari no toki wo daite mada wasurezu 
Daiji ni shiteita

Koi to ai to wa chigau mono da yo to 
Yuube iwareta sonna ki mo suru wa 
Nidome no fuyu ga kite hanarete itta anata no kokoro 
Furi kaereba itsumo soko ni anata wo kanjiteita no

Stay with me... Mayonaka no DOA wo tataki
Kokoro ni ana ga aita ano kisetsu ga ima me no mae
Stay with me... Sabishisa magirawashite
Oita REKO-DO no hari onaji MERODI kurikaeshiteita... 
Stay with me... Mayonaka no DOA wo tataki
Kaeranaide to naita ano kisetsu ga ima me no mae
Stay with me... Kuchiguse wo ii nagara
Futari no toki wo daite mada wasurezu atatameteta


----------



## Otto Albor (8 Ene 2017)

Queensryche - Empire - YouTube

Queensryche - The Right Side Of My Mind - YouTube



Spoiler



Queensryche - The Voice Inside - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (8 Ene 2017)

Gioacchino Rossini - La gazza ladra - Overture - YouTube
The Cardigans - I Need Some Fine Wine And You, You Need To... [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (8 Ene 2017)

Queensryche - Sign Of The Times - YouTube

Queensrÿche - Best I Can (Lyrics) - YouTube



Spoiler



Queensryche - I Am I - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (8 Ene 2017)

Moonalice - A Whiter Shade of Pale - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (8 Ene 2017)

Urban Country - Gonna Need a Grave - YouTube

Urban Country - Bullets Fly - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (8 Ene 2017)

Flo Rida - Zillionaire [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (8 Ene 2017)

Soichi Terada - Do It Again

*Soichi Terada - Do It Again*


----------



## indemunlai (9 Ene 2017)

Solomon Burke .. Cry to me - YouTube


Spoiler



'O Fortuna' Carl Orff - PIANO SOLO P. Barton FEURICH harmonic pedal piano - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (9 Ene 2017)

Alain Chamfort " Bambou "

*Alain Chamfort " Bambou "*


----------



## Otto Albor (9 Ene 2017)

The Rigs - The Calling (Audio) - YouTube

Blues Saraceno - Run On For A Long Time - YouTube



Spoiler



The Rigs - A Broken Heart Still Beats (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (9 Ene 2017)

Ed Sheeran - Shape Of You [Official Lyric Video] - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (10 Ene 2017)

Lost Frequencies feat. Janieck Devy - Reality (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (10 Ene 2017)

I'm calling you - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (10 Ene 2017)

Delilah - Tom Jones - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (10 Ene 2017)

Alice Lewis - Square 1234

*Alice Lewis - Square 1234*



Spoiler



Moriarty - Jimmy

*Moriarty - Jimmy*


----------



## Bartleby (10 Ene 2017)

Franz Liszt: Liebestraum cello and piano - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (10 Ene 2017)

Brantley Gilbert - The Weekend - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (10 Ene 2017)

Neil Young - Old Man [Expendables 3 Ending Music] - YouTube

Superhuman - Stranger Things - YouTube



Spoiler



The Disappointments Room Trailer #1 Music #1 | Immediate Music - Secret Of The Ancients - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (11 Ene 2017)

Live is Life - Opus - YouTube

Muy típico lo sé


----------



## Usuario: (11 Ene 2017)

rubin steiner - can you - Youtube

*rubin steiner - can you*


Rubin Steiner - Que Bonita Es La Vida - Youtube

*Rubin Steiner - Que Bonita Es La Vida*


----------



## Bujix (11 Ene 2017)

Pido disculpas 
o

(es reagge)
(y maluma)

Piso 21 - Me llamas (Feat. Maluma) [Remix] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (12 Ene 2017)

Spoiler






malinalli dijo:


> Otto, esta canción de Neil que has puesto me recuerda a un amigo a quien le gusta y gustaba Young desde su adolescencia. Siempre que la escucho pienso en él. Ahora vive junto a su esposa en Asturias.
> Una abraçada ben forta Quim i Cecilia. Pels vells temps.



Espero que el cambio para tu amigo sea para bien ,Asturias tiene mucho encanto y puede ser un lugar ideal para muchas cosas




The Rigs - Rise & Fall (Audio) - YouTube

The Brothers Bright - Awake O Sleeper - YouTube



Spoiler



The Rigs - Home (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Rudi Rocker (12 Ene 2017)

La Palomilla - Rudy Calzado - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (12 Ene 2017)

Third world / Mr reggae ambassador - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (12 Ene 2017)

Louis Prima - Just a Gigolo / I Ain't Got Nobody (Remastered) - YouTube


Spoiler



O Sole Mio Louis Prima - YouTube


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ene 2017)

[youtube]s8_3-1YtWrY[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (12 Ene 2017)

The Rigs - Coming Home (Audio) - YouTube

Urban Country-Knife and Stone - YouTube



Spoiler



The Rigs - All The King's Men (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (12 Ene 2017)

Marshmello - Summer (Official Music Video) with Lele Pons - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (12 Ene 2017)

Kool & The Gang - Celebration - Youtube

*Kool & The Gang - Celebration*


----------



## alfie (13 Ene 2017)

Sun Ra - Door Of The Cosmos - YouTube

Frank Zappa - Blessed Relief - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Ene 2017)

Héroes del Silencio - Entre dos tierras (Concierto Madrid 22 junio 1991) - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-ene-2017 at 03:02 ----------

Héroes Del Silencio - Maldito Duende (Live In Germany) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (13 Ene 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqyT8IEBkvY


----------



## Gorkako (13 Ene 2017)

Los Zigarros _ ¿Que


----------



## Usuario: (13 Ene 2017)

MAKOTO MATSUSHITA - September Rain

*MAKOTO MATSUSHITA - September Rain*

Letra:

I see the raindrops fall on the windowpane
It's just 5 o'clock still I feel the same
Wait for you

I put the words on a note
Tryin' to understand
Maybe I love you still
But you can't be found

Summer's gone
I lost it all
I wrote a song
Maybe it's [too] long

September rain comes to me again
Just like sudden sadness comes hangin' on the breeze
September rain falls on easy pain
All the little lovers here
And I'm down into your traces

I've got a little smile when twilight comes
It's funny
I think of you

You gave me little smile
And I told to you
You will never know what I mean to you

Summer's gone
I lost it all
Twilight comes
And I recall

September rain comes to me again
Just like sudden sadness comes hangin' on the breeze
September rain falls on easy pain
All the little lovers here
And I'm down into your traces


----------



## indemunlai (14 Ene 2017)

With Body And Soul-The Seldom Scene 2 - YouTube


Spoiler



The Seldom Scene - House of the Rising Sun and Walk Don't Run - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (14 Ene 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McacauDBSKA


----------



## Otto Albor (14 Ene 2017)

Mother Mother - Sleep Awake - YouTube

Craig David - Sting - Rise & Fall. (studio versión) subtitulado en español. - YouTube



Spoiler



Susie Arioli - Night And Day - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (14 Ene 2017)

con esto hay que llorar


When we were at war - Kuban Cossack Choir (2014) - YouTube

con mi CABALLO NEGRO CORRERE HACIA LAS BALAS...


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Ene 2017)

Luz Casal - "Rufino"(Tocata,1985) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (14 Ene 2017)

NINE INCH NAILS - BURNING BRIGHT (FIELD ON FIRE) - YouTube
Fear And Loathing in Las-Vegas - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (14 Ene 2017)

King Tubby - Flag Dub - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (14 Ene 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EA-MIYY1bg


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Ene 2017)

Red Lorry Yellow Lorry 'Heaven' 1989 - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (14 Ene 2017)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Snow (Hey Oh) [Official Music Video] - YouTube


Spoiler



Snow - Informer (metal cover by Leo Moracchioli) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (14 Ene 2017)

Urban Country - Bout to Drown - YouTube

The Rigs - Wade In The Water (Audio) - YouTube



Spoiler



The Rigs - Battle For Your Life (Audio) - YouTube


Spoiler



i've seen all the way to the other side
i'm stuck between the blacks and the whites
everyone always tells me it will be alright
but the mask ain't the face of the war in sight

angels devils good and evil
battle for your life
your life

waiting if one of us turn to burn
lookin for answers when there are none
i can't tell if the halo is a sinner or saint
can't tell if what i feel is pleasure or pain

angels devils good and evil
battle for your life
your life
drink the cup and hold your gun
this battle's for you life
your life

i ain't i ain't got time to die
i'm busy fighting here
no time no time no time to cry
i'm busy fighting here
i ain't i ain't got time to die
i'm busy fighting here
no time no time no time to cry


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2017)

The Horrors - Endless Blue - - YouTube


----------



## javiso14 (15 Ene 2017)

Dolores - Saeta Onubense, de CristÃ³bal LÃ³pez GÃ¡ndara - Marcha de procesiÃ³n - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (15 Ene 2017)

*Los tres a la vez, con diferencias de minutos, segundos, al azar...*

Universal Chillout (Waiting for Cousteau - Jean Michel Jarre) - YouTube

Universal Chillout (Waiting for Cousteau - Jean Michel Jarre) - YouTube

Universal Chillout (Waiting for Cousteau - Jean Michel Jarre) - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (15 Ene 2017)

malinalli dijo:


> ¿Con qué finalidad los tres, siendo el mismo?
> No espero respuesta, no te preocupes.



Vale, te haré caso: :no:ni te responderé, :no:ni me pre-ocuparé, pero sin el "pre"..., sí que me ocuparé de preguntarte algo.

Si no esperas respuesta, ¿porqué o para qué preguntas?
No espero respuesta, no te preocupes.

Bueno, sí. Te respondo. *Los tres a la vez porque es posible.*

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (15 Ene 2017)

The Dead South - In Hell I'll Be In Good Company [Official Music Video] - YouTube
Soundgarden - Rusty Cage - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (15 Ene 2017)

UP A LAZY RIVER by COUNT BASIE & THE MILLS BROTHERS - YouTube


Spoiler



THE MILLS BROTHERS - DREAM A LITTLE DREAM OF ME - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2017)

Slowdive - Star Roving - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (15 Ene 2017)

Urban Country - Ashes - YouTube

The Rigs - Devil's Playground (Audio) - YouTube



Spoiler



The Rigs - Ours To Own (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (15 Ene 2017)

Tennessee River Crooks - Farming Man (Audio Only)

*Tennessee River Crooks - Farming Man (Audio Only)*


----------



## alfie (15 Ene 2017)

Pharoah Sanders - Black Unity - YouTube


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Ene 2017)

[youtube]3n_kfYzG33c[/youtube]

[youtube]GjnpNReu4dw[/youtube]

[youtube]OtDsjW4F1-I[/youtube]


----------



## alfie (16 Ene 2017)

Joe Henderson - Mind Over Matter - YouTube


Charles Tolliver - On The Nile - YouTube


Jackie McLean - Revillot - YouTube

JACKIE McLEAN, Frankenstein - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (16 Ene 2017)

Black black roses!!

Barrington Levy - Black Roses - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (16 Ene 2017)

Tajdar Junaid - Dastaan - Youtube

*Tajdar Junaid - Dastaan*


Tajdar Junaid - Though i know - youtube

*Tajdar Junaid - Though i know*


----------



## Bujix (16 Ene 2017)

salen unas imágenes de gente surfeando que son flipantes en plan motivada total y con unos esquís también, muy american style 
pero molan



The Americanos - In My Foreign ft. Ty Dolla $ign, Lil Yachty, Nicky Jam & French Montana [Video] - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (16 Ene 2017)

Tremenda.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPdVeMU-WNY


----------



## Otto Albor (17 Ene 2017)

Nik Ammar - The Burnin' - YouTube

Blues Saraceno ~ Grave Digger (2014) - YouTube



Spoiler



Urban Country - Gonna Need a Grave Instrumental w Chorus - YouTube


----------



## alfie (17 Ene 2017)

Somebody Special - Steve Lacy - YouTube

Catherine Ribeiro | Paix | 1972 - YouTube

John Zorn - Mount Analogue (2012) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Ene 2017)

Gilbert O'Sullivan - « What's in a kiss » + subtitles - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (17 Ene 2017)

Connor dijo:


> Gilbert O'Sullivan - « What's in a kiss » + subtitles - YouTube



año 2011 - Gilbert now lives in Jersey with his wife Ase








Spoiler



---------- Post added 17-ene-2017 at 17:43 ----------





Spoiler








Aretha Franklin Brings President Obama To Tears Performing At Kennedy Center Honors - YouTube​

---------- Post added 17-ene-2017 at 17:47 ----------

Aretha FRANKLIN- "You Make Me Feel (Like A Natural Woman)" June 20, 1994 - YouTube​


----------



## Usuario: (17 Ene 2017)

Narciso Yepes - Romance - Jeux interdits - Guitare

*Narciso Yepes - Romance - Jeux interdits - Guitare*



♫ Recuerdos de la Alhambra / Narciso Yepes

*♫ Recuerdos de la Alhambra / Narciso Yepes*


----------



## Faunodemar (17 Ene 2017)

Que gozada el Yepes... esa mano derecha en La Alhambra hasta parece truco, no pué ser no pué ser...:ouch:

http://loopvideos.com/EQGBbLBShzk?from=136&to=164


----------



## Bujix (17 Ene 2017)

Sia - Move Your Body (Single Mix) [Lyric] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (17 Ene 2017)

Blues Saraceno

Blues Saraceno - Pumpin' Irony - YouTube



Spoiler



Soggy Bottom Boys- I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (18 Ene 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS87xpm8SoI


----------



## BUDY (18 Ene 2017)

Skrillex & Damian "Jr Gong" Marley - "Make It Bun Dem" [Audio] - YouTube


----------



## Lada sigulet (18 Ene 2017)

Turcochinada según el foro a fondo. Cantante iraní que vive en Suecia y en este video canta junto a rusas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Csy4lhryf4


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Ene 2017)

Canned Heat - On The Road Again [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (18 Ene 2017)

Pedro Aznar en vivo -Pat Metheny group- poema sueño Del Retorno- Dream Of The Return - YouTube

*Al mar eché un poema 
que llevó con él mis preguntas y mi voz 
Como un lento barco se perdió en la espuma 
Le pedí que no diera la vuelta 
sin haber visto el altamar 
y en sueños hablar conmigo de lo que vio 
Aún si no volviera 
yo sabría si llegó* 
*.....♪♫♪♫♪♪♫♪♫♫♪♪♪♫♪♫♪♫♫♪♪*
♫♫♪ ♫♫♪ ♪♪♫ ♪♪♫ ♪♪♫ 
♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ 
*Viajar la vida entera 
por la calma azul o en tormentas zozobrar 
poco importa el modo si algún puerto espera 
Aguardé tanto tiempo el mensaje 
que olvidé volver al mar 
y así yo perdí aquel poema 
Grité a los cielos todo mi rencor 
Lo hallé por fin, pero escrito en la arena 
como una oración 
El mar golpeó en mis venas 
y libró mi corazón*

---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 20:30 ----------

Pat Metheny and The Metropole Orchestra (2003) ~ Are you going with me......? - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (18 Ene 2017)

Blues Saraceno - Bong Squad - YouTube

Blues Saraceno - The River (Dark Country 4) - YouTube



Spoiler



Blues Saraceno Cold Black Heart - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (18 Ene 2017)

MEIKO KAJI - 私のいいひと

*MEIKO KAJI - 私のいいひと*

*Watashi no Iihito (私のいいひと)*

bengara koushi ni shidareobi
makitsuke nagara soto wo miru
onna no hitomi wa hanbun dake shindeiru
toorisugari no hiyakashi goe ni
iminai hohoemi kaesu dake

"berobero kyandi oyoshiyo" to
donarare kage de nameteiru
onna no machibito sokobie no musho no naka
soineshita noni te mo furenaide
nekashite kureta hito datta

gyuunabe hasande "furusato no youshi wo motto oshiete yo"
onna wa mainichi iradata shiku kuuki kamu
nakamahazure ni nareta koro
watashi no iihito kaette kuru


----------



## Faunodemar (18 Ene 2017)

Usuario: dijo:


> *MEIKO KAJI - 私のいいひと*
> 
> *Watashi no Iihito (私のいいひと)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bujix (18 Ene 2017)

Calle 13 - La Vuelta al Mundo - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (18 Ene 2017)

The Black Ryder - All that we see (subtitulado al español) - YouTube

Blues Saraceno - You Got A Dirty Little Secret - YouTube



Spoiler



[...]
Me dijeron que tirara la piruleta en mi mano.
Me escondo entre las sombras y lo como de todos modos.
Las mujeres esperan a su única y única dentro de una prisión helada.
Aunque comparten la misma cama, sus manos ni siquiera se tocan.
Él fue el que me puso a la cama por la noche.
[...]


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (18 Ene 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6vVP91C3Iw


----------



## alfie (19 Ene 2017)

Bill Frisell - Magic - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (19 Ene 2017)

Rock progresivo italiano.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_63_5R6ags&list=PL5IKlm8dtRvQOlviXPOjL9azhmn3tIjk8&index=89


----------



## indemunlai (19 Ene 2017)

Booker T & the MG'S - I can't stand the rain - YouTube


Spoiler



CHOPIN - NOCTURNE NO.20 IN C-SHARP MINOR OP.POSTH - YouTube


----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Ene 2017)

para entrar en calor

Los Rokipankis (Versión de Enero) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (19 Ene 2017)

hoy me han dicho que me parezco un poco a esta pedorra con voz de fumadora y bebedora y aspecto y formas de ser muy creída, lorealista y vaga
y encima canta penosamente
y seguro que se mete de todo
Sean Paul - No Lie ft. Dua Lipa - YouTube


----------



## JimTonic (19 Ene 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> hoy me han dicho que me parezco un poco a esta pedorra con voz de fumadora y bebedora y aspecto y formas de ser muy creída, lorealista y vaga
> y encima canta penosamente
> y seguro que se mete de todo
> Sean Paul - No Lie ft. Dua Lipa - YouTube



pero cual de los dos te pareces al calvo moro de la gafas o a la tia??? :XX::XX:


----------



## Bujix (19 Ene 2017)

un poco sí
te has cambiado de avatar, malinalli! qué wapo
Un poco de ballet clásico. 

The Dying Swan - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ene 2017)

Romeo & Juliet - Prokofiev - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (20 Ene 2017)

ORI - Black Book (official video)

*ORI - Black Book (official video)*


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Ene 2017)

Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4 (Live at Tanglewood, July 21, 1970) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Ene 2017)

Royal Deluxe - Born For This (Position Music) - YouTube

I'm A Wanted Man (Official Audio) | Royal Deluxe - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (20 Ene 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE1kyWrKtiU&t=3130s


----------



## Hermericus (20 Ene 2017)

David Antony Clark - Rainmakers.MP4 - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (20 Ene 2017)

Nelson Riddle / Route 66 - YouTube

NELSON RIDDLE & ORCHESTRA - Two Naked City Themes - YouTube


Count Basie - From Russia With Love - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (20 Ene 2017)

Värttinä - Ottajat - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (20 Ene 2017)

Music to Watch Girls by - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (20 Ene 2017)

jejeje...me lo ha quitáo ustéc de la punta del ratón... iba a poner este

Music to Watch Girls By - Andy Williams - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (20 Ene 2017)

In Taberna Quando Sumus Carmina Burana - YouTube

Bibit hera, bibit herus, 
bibit miles, bibit clerus, 
bibit ille, bibit illa, 
bibit servus cum ancilla, 
bibit velox, bibit piger, 
bibit albus, bibit niger, 
bibit constans, bibit vagus, 
bibit rudis, bibit magus, 
Bibit pauper et aegrotus, 
bibit exul et ignotus, 
bibit puer, bibit canus, 
bibit praesul et decanus, 
bibit soror, bibit frater, 
bibit anus, bibit mater, 
bibit ista, bibit ille, 
bibunt centum, bibunt mille...


----------



## BUDY (20 Ene 2017)

Nero - Crush On You (KillSonik Remix) - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (20 Ene 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps_97NS8870


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Ene 2017)

Royal Deluxe I'm gonna do my thing - YouTube

Let Me Show You How (Official Audio) | Royal Deluxe - YouTube



Spoiler



Royal Deluxe - Day Is Gonna Come - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (21 Ene 2017)

Kendra Morris "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" - YouTube


----------



## alfie (21 Ene 2017)

Enslaved - Eit Auga Til Mimir..... - YouTube


Constance Demby (Novus Magnificat.) - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (21 Ene 2017)

[youtube]xat1GVnl8-k[/youtube]

---------- Post added 21-ene-2017 at 02:38 ----------

Isaias 14:12-14Biblia Sacra Vulgata (VULGATE)

12 quomodo cecidisti de caelo lucifer qui mane oriebaris corruisti in terram qui vulnerabas gentes
13 qui dicebas in corde tuo in caelum conscendam super astra Dei exaltabo solium meum sedebo in monte testamenti in lateribus aquilonis
14 ascendam super altitudinem nubium ero similis Altissimo


[youtube]plgg9sSLRvQ[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGonzo (21 Ene 2017)

Nine Inch Nails - Various Methods of Escape (HD) - YouTube
Cage The Elephant - Cold Cold Cold - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (21 Ene 2017)

The Penguin Cafe Orchestra - Music For A Found Harmonium - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Ene 2017)

Paradise Lost--Hallowed Land - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (21 Ene 2017)

Spoiler



Halflife ~ LACUNA COIL - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Ene 2017)

Interpol - Mind over time - YouTube

---------- Post added 21-ene-2017 at 19:05 ----------

Sad Lovers And Giants / Colourless Dream (Single Version) - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Ene 2017)

Cat Stevens Bitter blue - YouTube

Uf, se me atasca con tanto vídeo


----------



## indemunlai (21 Ene 2017)

Wardruna - UruR - YouTube


Spoiler



Etain "The Wolf" - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Ene 2017)

Qué mono el cantante rubito. Curiosamente pese a tenerlos tan oídos nunca les había visto la cara:
The Moody Blues - I Know You're Out There Somewhere - YouTube



The Moody Blues: Say It With Love - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (21 Ene 2017)

Blues Saraceno - The Bible Or The Gun. - YouTube

Blues Saraceno - Save My Soul (the men who built america) | HD - YouTube



Spoiler



Blues Saraceno ~ The Wicked (2014) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (21 Ene 2017)

JOEY SCARBURY - Believe It Or Not (1981)

*JOEY SCARBURY - Believe It Or Not (1981)*


----------



## Otto Albor (21 Ene 2017)

Royal Deluxe | The Prayoff - YouTube

Get That Feeling (Official Audio) | Royal Deluxe - YouTube



Spoiler



Royal Deluxe - How We Do It - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Ene 2017)

Sanne De Neige - Venin - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (22 Ene 2017)

Stevie Wonder - Visions - YouTube


----------



## Inkalus (22 Ene 2017)

Senza Un Perché Nada - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (22 Ene 2017)

The Shins - Name For You - YouTube
SEVDALIZA - HUMAN - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (22 Ene 2017)

Norman Greenbaum 'Spirit In The Sky' (greg wilson edit) - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (22 Ene 2017)

tiene su cosa la SEVDALIZA esa y el sonido me recuerda a la Vjorg, pero más suave.


----------



## hydra69 (22 Ene 2017)

[youtube]7dPyiBYIlsk[/youtube]

Keep it loud and remember m8´s tds pts


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Ene 2017)

Cut One & Wolfgang Black - Dark River - YouTube

Bad Man - Wizardz Of Oz (Featuring Joe Pringle) [Official Lyric Video] - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (22 Ene 2017)

[youtube]Q649dS1mZn0[/youtube]

Stay tunned beaches this sheet is gr34t


----------



## Usuario: (22 Ene 2017)

Hiroshi Suzuki-Romance

*Hiroshi Suzuki-Romance*


----------



## Bujix (22 Ene 2017)

Neiked ft. Dyo - Sexual (Oliver Nelson Remix) - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (22 Ene 2017)

[youtube]8UddaDW5m4Y[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Ene 2017)

Superhuman - YouTube

Superhuman - 1982 - YouTube



Spoiler



Jaybird - Brian Tyler (The Lazarus Project Soundtrack) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (23 Ene 2017)

Tarika Blue - Jimi - youtube

*Tarika Blue - Jimi*


Tarika Blue- Dreamflower - youtube

*Tarika Blue- Dreamflower*




Spoiler



Tarika Blue - Tarika Blue (Full Album) 1977

*Tarika Blue - Tarika Blue (Full Album) 1977*


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Ene 2017)

Superhuman - The Stars My Destination (Epic Dramatic Trailer) - YouTube

Most Beautiful Music Ever: "Everdream" by Epic Soul Factory - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (24 Ene 2017)

Mari Boine Persen - Vuoi Vuoi Mu, Idjagiedas - YouTube


Spoiler



Mari Boine and Liu Sola ''Maze'' - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (24 Ene 2017)

The beatles-Get back - YouTube

Paul McCartney - Live On The Rooftop - New York City 2009 (Full Concert) (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (24 Ene 2017)

Tina Cousins - Pray - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (24 Ene 2017)

...alguien recordó algo de una azotea..? 

---------- Post added 24-ene-2017 at 18:16 ----------

Hey Jude encabezó las listas en Gran Bretaña durante dos semanas y durante nueve semanas en Estados Unidos, donde se convirtió en el número uno de los Beatles en la lista de singles de Estados Unidos, así como en el single con el tiempo de duración más largo.

Los Beatles no grabaron su película promocional hasta que Hey Jude había estado a la venta en Estados Unidos durante una semana. Regresaron a Twickenham Film Studio, usando el director Michael Lindsay-Hogg, que había trabajado con ellos en Paperback Writer y Rain. Anteriormente, Lindsay-Hogg había dirigido episodios de Ready Steady Go! Y unos meses después de la película para Hey Jude hizo Rolling Stones Rock y Roll Circus TV especial que contó con John y Yoko, pero no se mostrará hasta 1996

Para ayudar con el rodaje de una audiencia de alrededor de 300 personas locales, así como algunos de los aficionados que se reunieron regularmente fuera de Abbey Road Studios fueron traídos para el final de la canción. Su presencia tuvo una improbable ventaja para The Beatles en su larga saga con el Sindicato de Músicos, en la que los MU fueron engañados al creer que la banda estaba tocando en vivo, cuando en realidad estaban imitando para la gran mayoría de la canción. Paul, sin embargo, cantó en vivo a lo largo de la canción.

El video fue transmitido por primera vez en el programa Frost On Sunday de David Frost, cuatro días después de su rodaje. En ese punto la transmisión estaba en blanco y negro aunque la promoción fue tirada originalmente en color. Se emitió por primera vez en América un mes más tarde el 6 de octubre de 1968, en The Smotheres Brothers Comedy Hour.
The Beatles - Hey Jude - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (24 Ene 2017)

Sonny Boy Williamson - Keep it to Yourself

*Sonny Boy Williamson - Keep it to Yourself*




Spoiler



Sonny Boy Williamson I`m A Lonely Man

*Sonny Boy Williamson I`m A Lonely Man*


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Ene 2017)

Darren Garvey - Detour - YouTube

Get That Feeling (Official Audio) | Royal Deluxe - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (24 Ene 2017)

Usuario: dijo:


> Sonny Boy Williamson - Keep it to Yourself
> 
> *Sonny Boy Williamson - Keep it to Yourself*
> 
> ...







.................


----------



## Bujix (24 Ene 2017)

The Weeknd - I Feel It Coming [Lyrics] ft. Daft Punk - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (25 Ene 2017)

Águas de Março - Tom Jobim e Elis Regina no Fantástico - YouTube

Elis Regina - Madalena 1972 - - YouTube

The Sound of Silence (Original Version from 1964) - YouTube



Spoiler



Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence - Madison Square Garden, NYC - 2009/10/29&30 - YouTube




---------- Post added 25-ene-2017 at 17:00 ----------

Djavan - Flor de Lis - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (25 Ene 2017)

Spoiler



Amaranthe - Maximize - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (25 Ene 2017)

CrashTestDummies - MMMM MMMMM - YouTube

No Blue Thing - Ray Lynch - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (25 Ene 2017)

The Legend of Tarzan Trailer #2 Song | Superhuman - Baby Rattle - YouTube

Mad Max: Fury Road - Main Trailer Music #2 (Superhuman - Street Spirit) - YouTube



Spoiler



Superhuman - Where It Ends (Dawn of the Planet of the Apes Trailer Music) - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (25 Ene 2017)

THE CARS


----------



## alfie (26 Ene 2017)

Enslaved "As Fire Swept Clean the Earth" - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (26 Ene 2017)

McCartney dijo que escribió "Let It Be" tras soñar con su madre durante las tensas sesiones para la grabación del disco cuyo título se proyectaba que fuese “Get Back”. 

McCartney explicó que su madre, que había fallecido cuando él tenía 14 años, fue la inspiración de la Mother Mary a la que se refiere la letra.

Posteriormente McCartney declaró: "Me encantaría que me volviera a visitar. Me sentí bendecido por tener ese sueño. Eso me hizo escribir 'Let It Be'."
HISTORIAS DE UNA CANCION: LET IT BE / THE BEATLES 

Paul McCartney Live - Let It Be - Good Evening New York City Tour (HD) - YouTube



Spoiler



Paul McCartney Live - Let It Be - Good Evening New York City Tour (HD) - YouTube





Spoiler



In Performance at the White House Paul McCartney - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (26 Ene 2017)

tenacious d - kick-a-poo - YouTube


----------



## jvega (26 Ene 2017)

[youtube]Nyc1lBmvIOY[/youtube]


----------



## pusycat (26 Ene 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAc9bAgC654



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuF4oYRktcA&feature=share


----------



## Usuario: (26 Ene 2017)

George Benson - This Masquerade (with lyrics)

*George Benson - This Masquerade (with lyrics)*

Opcional oirla a velocidad 1.25 

Are we really happy here 
With this lonely game we play 
Looking for words to say 
Searching but not finding 
Understanding anywhere 
We're lost in a masquerade 

Bridge: 
Both afraid to say we're just to far away 
From being close together from the start 
We tried to talk it over but the words got in the way 
We're lost inside this lonely game we play 

Thoughts of weeping disappear 
Every time I see your eyes 
No matter how hard I try 
To understand the reasons 
That we carry on this way 
We're lost in a masquerade 

Musical Interlude 

Bridge: 
We're both afraid to say we're just to far away 
From being close together from the start 
We tried to talk it over but the words got in the way 
We're lost inside this lonely game we play 

Thoughts of weeping disappear 
Every time I see your face 
No matter how hard I try 
To understand the reasons 
Why we carry on this way 
We're lost in a masquerade


----------



## Bujix (26 Ene 2017)

Que ayer por la noche con el mantenimiento y eso... se os echó de menos. 

Biffy Clyro - Re-arrange (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (26 Ene 2017)

Randy Crawford - One Day I'll Fly Away


----------



## Otto Albor (26 Ene 2017)

Cut One & Spruce Bringstein - Fools Regret - YouTube

Robin Loxley & Spruce Bringstein - My Ghost - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (26 Ene 2017)

HAMLET || The Best of... || Lo Mejor de... (1994 - 2015) - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (27 Ene 2017)

Spoiler



Trust - Megadeth - YouTube


----------



## Gorkako (27 Ene 2017)

Sr. Cacas un saludo!


----------



## indemunlai (27 Ene 2017)

K.D. Lang - The Air That I Breathe - YouTube


Spoiler



(Monty Python) Always Look on the bright side of life. - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (27 Ene 2017)

Feliz viernessssss


CNCO - Reggaetón Lento (Bailemos) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (27 Ene 2017)

Una reciente

Martin Solveig & GTA - Intoxicated (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (27 Ene 2017)

Shigeo Sekito - the word II

*Shigeo Sekito - the word II*


----------



## Otto Albor (27 Ene 2017)

Robin Loxley & Jay Hawke - crop won't ever come.wmv - YouTube

EPIC ROCK | ''Sweet Surrender'' by Extreme Music (Robin Loxley & Wolfgang Black) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (27 Ene 2017)

Maria Rita - Cara Valente (Video Oficial) - YouTube


Spoiler



Pink Martini - Mambo - No hay problema - YouTube


----------



## 2plx2 (28 Ene 2017)

Sigo escuchando pop-rock MKUltra satánico para adolescentes

Panic! At The Disco: LA Devotee [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (28 Ene 2017)

D-Nox & Beckers - Something for your mind (Original mix) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (28 Ene 2017)

Secret Chiefs 3 with Krasnoyarsk Philharmonic Russian Orchestra perform Lekuri by Asabin - YouTube

Eyvind Kang - Circle of fair karma II - YouTube

Henry Threadgill - Vivjanrondirkski - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (28 Ene 2017)

[youtube]EQAOrjgN6Do[/youtube]


----------



## plebeyaco (28 Ene 2017)

ESKORBUTO - La mejor banda del mundo - PUNK - YouTube


----------



## alfie (28 Ene 2017)

U Totem - 06. The Judas Goat - YouTube


Thinking Plague - Lycanthrope - YouTube


Art Bears - All Hail - YouTube


----------



## ametsalari (28 Ene 2017)

Robe - Un Suspiro Acompasado - YouTube

---------- Post added 28-ene-2017 at 15:54 ----------

Robe - Un Suspiro Acompasado - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Ene 2017)

joy division,the only mistake - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Ene 2017)

Robin Loxley & Jay Hawke - Find My Way - YouTube

After Dark 3 OS - Odcinek 1 - Robin Loxley & Oliver Jackson - Be What You Want - YouTube



Spoiler



Blues Saraceno - Carry Me Back Home - YouTube


----------



## alfie (29 Ene 2017)

Crystal Castles - Baptism - YouTube


Mournful Congregation - The Monad of Creation (2005) full album - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (29 Ene 2017)

Dios.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px8aiW3GEME


----------



## Usuario: (29 Ene 2017)

VELVET UNDERGROUND - SUNDAY MORNING (Domingo por la mañana)

*VELVET UNDERGROUND - SUNDAY MORNING (Domingo por la mañana)*


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Ene 2017)

Robin Loxley - Just Won't Let Him Go (Dark Country 3) - YouTube

Blues Saraceno - Run On For A Long Time - YouTube



Spoiler



Lucifer Soundtrack S01E05 Promo Keep The Faith Alive by Robin Loxley & Jay Hawke - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Ene 2017)

Interpol - Song Seven (Remastered). - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Ene 2017)

OBJETIVO BIRMANIA "La caza/ Los amigos de mis amigas/ Mi último fracaso" - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (29 Ene 2017)

MIC CHECK

*MIC CHECK*




Spoiler



Cornelius - Fantasma (Full Album)

*Cornelius - Fantasma (Full Album)*


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (29 Ene 2017)

[youtube]7jFGjC2MpUU[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGonzo (30 Ene 2017)

Lotte Kestner - Halo (The Young Pope) - YouTube


Spoiler



Nada - Senza Un Perche (Young Pope song) HD - YouTube


----------



## alfie (30 Ene 2017)

Trentemoller - Past the beginning of the end - YouTube


Royksopp - What Else Is There (Trentemoller Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (30 Ene 2017)

Glenn Gould- Turkish March - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Ene 2017)

La Guardia - Cuando Brille el Sol - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (30 Ene 2017)

Michael Nyman - Heart Ask Pleasure First - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (30 Ene 2017)

Major Lazer - Run Up (feat. PARTYNEXTDOOR & Nicki Minaj) (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (30 Ene 2017)

Alaska y Dinarama - Falsas Costumbres - (Alta calidad) - YouTube

La Edad de Oro


----------



## Bartleby (30 Ene 2017)

Hurriganes - I Will Stay lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Ene 2017)

Robin Loxley & Wolfgang Black - Only Human (Audio) [SHADOWHUNTERS - SEASON 2 TRAILER - SOUNDTRACK] - YouTube

Blues Saraceno - Run On (Dexter Season 8 Trailer Song) - YouTube



Spoiler



Robin Loxley & Jay Hawke - Find My Way ( my religion ) ( DEXTER) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2017)

Me encanta esta canción:

New Politics - Lovers In A Song [AUDIO] - YouTube

Y luego esta, que es una pedazo de canción con mensaje muy actual pero que al ser de Simple Plan no se le prestó mucha atención:

Simple Plan - Your love is a lie [Lyrics y Subtitulos en Español] - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (30 Ene 2017)

My Morning Jacket- Circuital

*My Morning Jacket- Circuital*


----------



## Hermericus (31 Ene 2017)

Immaculate Fools - Immaculate fools (Subtitulada) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (31 Ene 2017)

Chant of the Templars - Salve Regina - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (31 Ene 2017)

[youtube]0sB3Fjw3Uvc[/youtube]


----------



## Bujix (31 Ene 2017)

Shawn Mendes - Why Try The Weight ft. Ariana Grande - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (31 Ene 2017)

Junko Ohashi - Telephone Number (1984)

*Junko Ohashi - Telephone Number (1984)*


----------



## alfie (31 Ene 2017)

King Crimson - Lament (live) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (31 Ene 2017)

Blues Saraceno ~ Evil Ways (2012) - YouTube

EPIC ROCK | ''Bad Men'' by Super Rock (Wizardz of Oz & Joe Pringle) - YouTube



Spoiler



EPIC ROCK | ''Superhero'' by Super Rock (Wizardz of Oz & Joe Pringle) - YouTube


----------



## parserito (1 Feb 2017)

Una transcripción que acabo de terminar.

La La Land (Mia & Sebastian's Theme) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (1 Feb 2017)

BEJO - MUCHO (VIDÉO) - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (1 Feb 2017)

Roberto Carlos Lady Laura - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (1 Feb 2017)

Snakehips & MØ - Don't Leave (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (1 Feb 2017)

Bonnie Tyler - It's A Heartache (VIDEO) (Best Quality!) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Feb 2017)

J2 & Chroma Music - Heroes Will Rise (Epic Powerful Vocal Rock) - YouTube

Robin Loxley & Slow Wave - L.O.V.E. - YouTube
o


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Feb 2017)

Extreme - More Than Words - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (2 Feb 2017)

What's Going On | Playing For Change | Song Around The World - YouTube


Spoiler



Don't Worry Be Happy | Playing For Change | Song Around The World - YouTube

Stand By Me | Playing For Change | Song Around The World - YouTube

One Love | Playing For Change | Song Around The World - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (2 Feb 2017)

[youtube]yF2uyUFrgO4[/youtube]


----------



## hydra69 (2 Feb 2017)

[youtube]Yg_p98qvZNs[/youtube]

---------- Post added 02-feb-2017 at 16:40 ----------

[youtube]e_WwvIGSGFc[/youtube]


----------



## alfie (2 Feb 2017)

Futura - Battles (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (2 Feb 2017)

Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (2 Feb 2017)

The Black Belles - What Can I Do? - YouTube

The Black Belles - Wishing Well - YouTube



Spoiler



Blues Saraceno - Stronger - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (2 Feb 2017)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Boy Problems - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (2 Feb 2017)

CORNELIUS - Drop - Do It Again

*CORNELIUS - Drop - Do It Again*




Spoiler



Cornelius - Fly

*Cornelius - Fly*


Cornelius - Point (full album)

*Cornelius - Point (full album)*


----------



## Faunodemar (2 Feb 2017)

the Landfill Harmonic Orchestra - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (3 Feb 2017)

Me encanta.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMYt9sGOcTU


----------



## Cacaceitero (3 Feb 2017)

Spoiler



Battle Beast - Show Me How To Die - YouTube


----------



## SPQR (3 Feb 2017)

As Pedras da Minha Rua [Eduardo Damas & Manuel Paião] - YouTube


----------



## jupiter999 (3 Feb 2017)

no sé como he llegado a este vídeo en youtube, pero me ha dejado sin palabras:

Kiko Rivera - Sangre caliente (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (3 Feb 2017)

The Kinks rugiendo con muy mala hostia

[youtube]VLs09J_x6-c[/youtube]
[youtube]fTTsY-oz6Go[/youtube]
[youtube]LemG0cvc4oU[/youtube]


----------



## Cacaceitero (3 Feb 2017)

Spoiler



Halflife ~ LACUNA COIL - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (3 Feb 2017)

Power Metal es salud.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eAbrnkVKy4


----------



## Usuario: (3 Feb 2017)

Daniel Spaleniak - BACK HOME feat. Katarzyna Kowalczyk (Coals)

*Daniel Spaleniak - BACK HOME feat. Katarzyna Kowalczyk (Coals)*


Daniel Spaleniak - Dear Love Of Mine (Official Audio)

*Daniel Spaleniak - Dear Love Of Mine (Official Audio)*


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (3 Feb 2017)

Delicioso riff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqdZpxkzNvc


----------



## Bujix (3 Feb 2017)

Por fin es viernes.

Shape Of You (spanish version) - Kevin & Karla (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (3 Feb 2017)

Blues Saraceno - Strident Missile - YouTube

Robin Loxley / Wolfgang Black - It's Not Love (Chill Alternative) - YouTube



Spoiler



Blues Saraceno


----------



## Faunodemar (3 Feb 2017)

SPINETTA - CHEQUES - YouTube



Spoiler



Muchacha (ojos de papel) - Almendra - YouTube
SPINETTA - JARDIN DE GENTE - YouTube

INVISIBLE - El Anillo del Capitan Beto - Spinetta - YouTube

SPINETTA, Los libros de la buena memoria (en vivo TV) - YouTube

SPINETTA - DURAZNO SANGRANDO (INVISIBLE) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ_OuJK5Tqg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3hxzLRM84I


----------



## DoctorGonzo (4 Feb 2017)

Propellerheads - Crash! - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (4 Feb 2017)

Albert King - Don't You Lie To Me - YouTube


Spoiler



Sólstafir - Fjara (Official Music Video) - YouTube
Etain "The Wolf" - YouTube


----------



## alfie (4 Feb 2017)

Liturgy - Kel Valhaal - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Feb 2017)

Skinny Puppy - Testure [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Feb 2017)

Green Day - Still Breathing (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (4 Feb 2017)

Blues Saraceno - Que Te Pasa - YouTube

Remember When Blues Saraceno - YouTube



Spoiler



Blues Saraceno ~ Smokin' Fire (2013) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (4 Feb 2017)

La Roux - In For The Kill

*La Roux - In For The Kill*


----------



## Cacaceitero (4 Feb 2017)

Airbourne - Too Much, Too Young, Too Fast [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Feb 2017)

Burn - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (5 Feb 2017)

The Black Crowes - A Conspiracy (with lyrics) - YouTube

Sting Me.wmv - YouTube



Spoiler



The Black Belles - Lies (Lost Video) - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (5 Feb 2017)

[youtube]8p9jSRxguAA[/youtube]


----------



## ametsalari (5 Feb 2017)

Silvia Pérez Cruz y Javier Colina - Si te contara - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (5 Feb 2017)

The Hot Sardines - Petite Fleur - YouTube


Spoiler



“There are two ways to be fooled. 
One is to believe what isn't true; 
the other is to refuse to believe what is true.”
Ryan Star - Brand new day ( Lie to me theme) HD - YouTube


----------



## alfie (5 Feb 2017)

Dave Monolith -- Covoder - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (5 Feb 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rNJIddMTxw&feature=share


----------



## Usuario: (5 Feb 2017)

Sonya Spence - Let Love Flow On - High Note 1981


*Sonya Spence - Let Love Flow On - High Note 1981*


----------



## Faunodemar (5 Feb 2017)

*tremendos... *

Debí Llorar - Sílvia Pérez y Javier Colina Trio - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (5 Feb 2017)

LemonGrass - Y Qué? - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (5 Feb 2017)

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (6 Feb 2017)

Tom Day - Who We Want To Be - YouTube

Superhuman - Nighthawks [Disney's Tomorrowland - Trailer Music #2] - YouTube



Spoiler



Tom Day - Reflections - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (6 Feb 2017)

[youtube]_kacFU6Oog4[/youtube]


----------



## hydra69 (6 Feb 2017)

[youtube]63pTdjczlxc[/youtube]


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Feb 2017)

Nightwish "The Siren" (english & español) - YouTube


----------



## brian boru (6 Feb 2017)

Luke Kelly Whiskey In The Jar (Original) - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Feb 2017)

Airbourne - It's All for Rock N' Roll - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (6 Feb 2017)

Jazz Moderno, Suave, Alegre y Contemporaneo para Trabajar.... *o para "forear" *

Jazz Moderno, Suave, Alegre y Contemporaneo para Trabajar - Música de Jazz Moderna con Saxofón - YouTube
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vangelis


Spoiler



Duke Ellington - The Best of Duke Ellington - YouTube

Piano Bar - Best of Jazz Hits - YouTube


1930's Music Selection Vol 3 - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (6 Feb 2017)

*.....>MINUTO 01:15*
Vangelis - Love Theme (Extended Version) - YouTube

Vangelis - Blade Runner Blues (Tokyo by Night) - YouTube

---------- Post added 06-feb-2017 at 20:32 ----------

EMERSON,LAKE AND PALMER-From the Beginning(SUBTITULADA) - YouTube

STILL ... YOU TURN ME ON - EMERSON, LAKE & PALMER - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (6 Feb 2017)

1voto d confianza para ellos porq son muuuuuy buenos
twenty one pilots: Heavydirtysoul [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2017)

The Greatest American Hero Theme Song - Believe it or Not - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (7 Feb 2017)

Lucifer Soundtrack S02E12 Evil Got A Hold by Cut One - YouTube

Allman Brown - Between the Wars (Audio) [SHADOWHUNTERS - 2X04 - SOUNDTRACK] - YouTube



Spoiler



Tom Day & Monsoonsiren - Conversations - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (7 Feb 2017)

Wilco - If I Ever Was A Child | A Take Away Show

*Wilco - If I Ever Was A Child | A Take Away Show*


Wilco - Normal American Kids | A Take Away Show

*Wilco - Normal American Kids | A Take Away Show*


----------



## hydra69 (7 Feb 2017)

[youtube]70dkgQl4LdY[/youtube]


[youtube]bolWhLnawWw[/youtube]


----------



## alfie (7 Feb 2017)

Conventum - Le Commerce Nostalgique - YouTube

Conventum (Canada, 1978) - Le Bureau Central des Utopies - YouTube

Paolo Angeli - Nita (L'Angelo Sui Trapezio) - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (7 Feb 2017)

Relaxing Jazz Piano Music - Chill Out Music - Background Music For Relax,Study,Work,Sleep - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (7 Feb 2017)

The Shawshank Redemption Opera Scene - YouTube
W. A. MOZART - DUETTINO " CANZONETTA SULL´ARIA " y " CHE SOAVE ZEFFIRETTO " - YouTube


Spoiler



Playing Love [piano music] from "The Legend of 1900" - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (7 Feb 2017)

Cold War Kids - Love Is Mystical - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (7 Feb 2017)

Space Ambient Music | INTERSTELLAR SPACE JOURNEY | Soothing Music for DEEP Meditation, Yoga, Pilates - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (7 Feb 2017)

"One Man's Thunder" by Sons Of Pythagoras: Ophion Theme Song - YouTube

Dean Valentine - Sharks don't sleep (extended version) epic music - YouTube



Spoiler



Superhuman Damned (HD) - PUSHER - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (7 Feb 2017)

Cause We've Ended As Lovers - Jeff Beck [HQ]

*Cause We've Ended As Lovers - Jeff Beck [HQ]*



Jeff Beck - Air Blower

*Jeff Beck - Air Blower*



Spoiler



Jeff Beck - Blow by Blow (1975) FULL ALBUM Vinyl Rip

*Jeff Beck - Blow by Blow (1975) FULL ALBUM Vinyl Rip*


----------



## Faunodemar (8 Feb 2017)

BLUES GUITAR - Jeff Beck Strat - Instrumental Slow Blues Solo - Kenneth St. King - YouTube

Luca Trapletti - Slow Blues Improvisation HD - YouTube


----------



## alfie (8 Feb 2017)

Fred Frith - Ukon - YouTube


Fred Frith - Jigsaw - YouTube

VENDELTID .LARS HOLMER .TRACK : THROUGH GLASS . COSMIC TRIP - YouTube

Samla Mammas Manna - Frentelsens Cafe - YouTube


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Feb 2017)

Nostalgia sana

The Smashing Pumpkins - 1979 - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (8 Feb 2017)

Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth (good sound quality!) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (8 Feb 2017)

Iron Maiden - Lord of Light Lyrics - YouTube

Por la letra pensaba ponerla en Conspiraciones.


----------



## Faunodemar (8 Feb 2017)

Weather Report - Heavy Weather (Complete Album) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (8 Feb 2017)

28 days - In the House (John Murphy metal cover) - Synesthesia (HD version) - YouTube

Tom Day - Crossroads - YouTube



Spoiler



Tom Day - Echoes - YouTube


----------



## Rudi Rocker (8 Feb 2017)

No me pises que llevo chanclas - Bolillon (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (8 Feb 2017)

Rag'n'Bone Man - Skin (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (8 Feb 2017)

Nick Drake - Time Has Told Me - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (8 Feb 2017)

Generationals- Trust

*Generationals- Trust*


----------



## Faunodemar (9 Feb 2017)

Deva Premal sings the Moola Mantra Incantation - YouTube

*Lo mismo en bucle eterno... 

Deva Premal sings the Moola Mantra Incantation - Loop Youtube Videos*


----------



## indemunlai (9 Feb 2017)

Rammstein-Amour (Lyrics+subtitulado) - YouTube


Spoiler



Nouvelle Vague | In A Manner of Speaking | Like Crazy | RIP Anton Yelchin - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (9 Feb 2017)

Me he acordado de algunos foreros: aldono, mrwhite, invictus, bilbainadas, markkus... ¿a que se parecen a los que salen en el vidrio?

Carla's Dreams - Antiexemplu | Official Video - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (9 Feb 2017)

Deathvalves - Sunshine - Adagio In D Minor (John Murphy Cover) - YouTube

Tom Day Flemington - YouTube



Spoiler



28 Weeks Later - 28 Days Later Theme Song - In A Heartbeat by John Murphy - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (9 Feb 2017)

It's just (talk) Pat Metheny cover by Michele Fischietti - YouTube

Have you heard Pat Metheny cover by Michele Fischietti - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (10 Feb 2017)

Spandau Ballet True

*Spandau Ballet True*



Spoiler



Spandau Ballet - Gold

*Spandau Ballet - Gold*


----------



## Faunodemar (10 Feb 2017)

PAT METHENY Last Train Home - YouTube

Last Train Home - Pat Metheny Group (Cover) - YouTube


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Feb 2017)

Pet Shop Boys - Always On My Mind - YouTube

Siempre en mi mente y en mi corazón...
Canción increíble y esta versión me encanta.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2017 at 13:30 ----------

RAYANDO EL SOL Cover Mana Acustico Guitarra Tutorial - YouTube

Me encanta esta versión :S:S


----------



## Bujix (10 Feb 2017)

Por fin es VIERNESSSSS 
Letra Dama y Vagabundo - Bromas Aparte ft. Ana Mena - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (10 Feb 2017)

Midge Ure - Vienna (Subtítulos español) - YouTube

Mr. Mister - Kyrie (Subtitulado español) - YouTube



Spoiler



Ésta versión fue con la primera que me hice hace...
Spandau Ballet - Gold (Extended Version) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (10 Feb 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tKfYwc4zxA


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtQpSGyPCBE


----------



## Usuario: (10 Feb 2017)

Haruomi Hosono - Sports Men

*Haruomi Hosono - Sports Men*



Spoiler



SPORTS MEN LYRICS
[Refrain]
Twitching
Probing
Twitching
Probing

[Verse 1]
I'm worrying everyday
I could be anorexic
I'll have to get into shape
Can't seem to find the right charge
Your mother, she might be a swimmer
Your father must have been a vaulter

Don't put me in skates
Ping pong, I'm no great shakes
People say I'm weak
Can't even hold her tight
You are the star of the poolside
Your streamline curves I can't abide

[Chorus]
I'll be a good sport
Be a good sport
I'll be a sportsman
Be a good sport
Be a good sport
I'll be a sportsman

[Refrain]
Twitching
Probing
Twitching
Probing

I'll be a good sport
Be a good sport
I'll be a sportsman

[Verse 2]
I'm not sleeping these days
Maybe insomniac
Quench my thirst, flesh and blood
I've got this craving for you
Your brother, they call him Batman
Your sister, we know she's Wonder Woman

I'm seeing Sundays
I could be apoplectic
The whole family gets in shape
Under the floodlights
People tell me I'm not strong
I can't seem to find the right charge

[Chorus]
I'll be a good sport
Be a good sport
I'll be a sportsman
Be a good sport
Be a good sport
I'll be a sportsman

[Refrain]
Twitching
Probing
Twitching
Probing

I'll be a good sport
Be a good sport
I'll be a sportsman

[Outro]
Be a good sport
Be a good sport
I'll be a sportsman
I'll be a good sport
Be a good sport
I'll be a sportsman
Be a good sport
Be a good sport
I'll be a sportsman
Be a good sport
Be a good sport
I'll be a sportsman

MORE ON GENIUS


----------



## Faunodemar (11 Feb 2017)

Pat Metheny Longest summer 1992 video clip 2011 - YouTube


Spoiler



Pat Metheny group - Minuano - YouTube

Pat Metheny Group - To the End of the World - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (11 Feb 2017)

When we were at war - Kuban Cossack Choir (2014) - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (11 Feb 2017)

The Cure / Live 1979 - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (11 Feb 2017)

[youtube]SaiyoGjScAo[/youtube]


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (11 Feb 2017)

[youtube]DohRa9lsx0Q[/youtube]

---------- Post added 11-feb-2017 at 14:13 ----------

[youtube]6jmNe77vces[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (11 Feb 2017)

Midge Ure - Fade to Grey (Subtítulos español) - YouTube

Midge ure. Just for you. Answers to nothing. - YouTube



Spoiler



Midge Ure - Answers To nothing (Extended Version) - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (11 Feb 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE


----------



## alfie (11 Feb 2017)

NICK CAVE AND THE BAD SEEDS The Good Son - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (11 Feb 2017)

Andrew Bird - Roma Fade [OFFICIAL LYRIC VIDEO]

*Andrew Bird - Roma Fade [OFFICIAL LYRIC VIDEO]*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Feb 2017)

Mary Jane's Last Dance- Tom Petty - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Feb 2017)

Mallory Knox - Better Off Without You (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (12 Feb 2017)

Curioso

Lucia Micarelli & Jethro Tull - Kashmir Cover - YouTube


----------



## alfie (12 Feb 2017)

bodymaps - YouTube


Haco and Sakamoto Hiromichi - Zero Hills - YouTube


After Dinner - Ironclad Mermaid - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (12 Feb 2017)

Ultravox - The Voice (Live, Return to Eden) - YouTube


Spoiler



Sus directos lleva bien los años.
ULTRA VOX THE VOICE SUBTITULADO EN ESPAÑOL - YouTube



Midge Ure - Call Of The Wild (Extended Mix)(1986) - YouTube



Spoiler



Ultravox Hiroshima mon amour - YouTube


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (12 Feb 2017)

I'l Fly With You (Original) - YouTube

No hay elección, mi vida te pertenece....
Hay amores que son para siempre :´(

::

Preciosa canción. (No me sale el vídeo, sólo el enlace )


----------



## Faunodemar (12 Feb 2017)

*Tome ustéc..*

I'l Fly With You (Original) - YouTube


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (12 Feb 2017)

Faunodemar dijo:


> *Tome ustéc..*
> 
> I'l Fly With You (Original) - YouTube



:o
Jracias....:X


----------



## Faunodemar (12 Feb 2017)




----------



## Usuario: (12 Feb 2017)

Phantogram "When I'm Small"

*Phantogram "When I'm Small"*


----------



## Cacaceitero (12 Feb 2017)

Spoiler



Andy Taylor - Take It Easy - YouTube
Gotthard - Hush - YouTube



OUH YEEEEEAH!!!


----------



## Otto Albor (12 Feb 2017)

Midge Ure live @ Rock Meets Classic 2014 - YouTube



Spoiler



ULTRAVOX HYMN SUBTITULADO EN ESPAÑOL - YouTube



Ultravox - Live Lyric Video - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Feb 2017)

Por culpa del hilo sobre HOOTERS que hay en el principal me acuerdo de estos:

The Hooters - Satellite - YouTube


----------



## alfie (12 Feb 2017)

Borknagar - Frostrite - YouTube

Borknagar - Colossus (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (13 Feb 2017)

Magic Magno - Líbrame De Las Rejas (ft. Natos y Waor) [AHORA] - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Feb 2017)

LA TELE EN 1978 y 1979 - Resumen musical - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-feb-2017 at 02:55 ----------

LA TELE EN 1978 y 1979 - Resumen musical - YouTube


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (13 Feb 2017)

BRAVO FISHER! - Miradas (audio) - YouTube


Cómo me gusta esta canción.
:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:

---------- Post added 13-feb-2017 at 09:32 ----------

Qué recuerdos  y cómo mola el video :Baile::Baile:

Gigi D'Agostino - Bla Bla Bla ( Official Video ) - YouTube

:Baile::Baile:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2017)

The Offspring - Want You Bad - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (13 Feb 2017)

midge ure - breathe + subtitulos - YouTube

X-Perience feat Midge Ure - Personal Heaven (Subtitulado Español) - YouTube



Spoiler



:o
Jam & Spoon ft. Midge Ure - Something to remind me - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (13 Feb 2017)

Gregory Alan Isakov- Amsterdam

*Gregory Alan Isakov- Amsterdam*



Spoiler



Gregory Alan Isakov - Saint Valentine (NEW)

*Gregory Alan Isakov - Saint Valentine (NEW)*


----------



## Bujix (14 Feb 2017)

Alvaro Soler - Animal LYRICS/LETRA - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (14 Feb 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnn3TVBDtcA


----------



## Otto Albor (14 Feb 2017)

Midge Ure (Ultravox) - if i was - YouTube

Midge Ure - Guns And Arrows (Subtítulos español) - YouTube



Spoiler



Otro buen directo con Schiller.
Schiller feat. Midge Ure - Let it Rise (Live in Hamburg) - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (14 Feb 2017)

Iker Jimenez y Carmen Porter cantando una rumba en el coche - YouTube....


----------



## hydra69 (15 Feb 2017)

[youtube]EDySgeN3l7A[/youtube]


----------



## Usuario: (15 Feb 2017)

Yusef Lateef - Love Theme From Spartacus

*Yusef Lateef - Love Theme From Spartacus*


GABOR SZABO - Love Theme From Spartacus

*GABOR SZABO - Love Theme From Spartacus*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2017)

David Otero - Me Voy (Audio) - YouTube

David Otero - Me Enciendes (Audio) - YouTube

Sí, ya sé que son ñoñas, pero me recuerdan a la música de mi infancia y me transmiten buen rollo.


----------



## alfie (15 Feb 2017)

Höyry-kone - Terva-Antti Ku Häihin Lähti - YouTube

Höyry-Kone - Luottamus - YouTube

Magma - Liriik Necronomicus Kanht (In which our heroes Urgon & Gorgo meet) - YouTube

Magma - K.a 1 - InterSessions - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (15 Feb 2017)

The Clash - White Riot (Live 1978 Victoria Park London) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (15 Feb 2017)

Ultravox - Astradyne "Live" - YouTube

Ultravox Mr X (aphon) - YouTube



Spoiler



Midge Ure - The Man Who Sold The World (1982 Studio Version) [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (15 Feb 2017)

Serge Gainsbourg et France Gall Pauvre Lola

*Serge Gainsbourg et France Gall Pauvre Lola*


The Rolling Stones Shes a Rainbow

*The Rolling Stones Shes a Rainbow*


----------



## Hermericus (16 Feb 2017)

Ultravox - Dancing With Tears in My Eyes - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (16 Feb 2017)

Muchachito Bombo Infierno - Sera Mejor - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (16 Feb 2017)

Queen + Midge Ure, Jamie Cullum - Seven Seas Of Rhye - YouTube

Erik Mesie & Midge Ure - Hey You (Live) - YouTube



Spoiler



Midge Ure - Cry (with Mick Karn, Richard Barbieri, Steve Jansen) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (16 Feb 2017)

The Pines - There In Spirit - 2/4/2016 - Paste Studios, New York, NY

*The Pines - There In Spirit - 2/4/2016 - Paste Studios, New York, NY*


The Pines - Where Something Wild Still Grows

*The Pines - Where Something Wild Still Grows*


----------



## Otto Albor (16 Feb 2017)

Midge Ure - For All You Know - YouTube 

Midge Ure-Somebody - YouTube



Spoiler



Dancing With Tears In My Eyes [Ultravox Rock Cover by LUNA RISE] - YouTube


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Feb 2017)

Led Zeppelin When The Levee Breaks by Zepparella - YouTube


----------



## alfie (17 Feb 2017)

Anekdoten - From within - YouTube


Landberk - Mirror Man - YouTube

Alice Coltrane - Ptah, The El Daoud - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (17 Feb 2017)

Nawang Khechog - Wisdom and Compassion - YouTube

1 HOUR Zen Music For Inner Balance, Stress Relief and Relaxation by Vyanah - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (17 Feb 2017)

Radical Face - The Road to Nowhere

*Radical Face - The Road to Nowhere*


Radical Face - Rivers in the Dust (Lyric Video)

*Radical Face - Rivers in the Dust (Lyric Video)*


----------



## Otto Albor (17 Feb 2017)

Midge Ure feat Moby - Dark Dark Night (Single Edit) - YouTube
MIDGE URE - Become (Extended Mix) FAN-MADE (UNOFFICIAL) NOT FOR DOWNLOAD. - YouTube


Spoiler



Ultravox - Brilliant Lyric Video - YouTube


Spoiler



Ultravox - Satellite [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (18 Feb 2017)

cuando estemos en guerra, la voz de tenor cantante es brutal

When we were at war - Kuban Cossack Choir (2014) - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-feb-2017 at 01:31 ----------

Enya - Caribbean Blue - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-feb-2017 at 01:37 ----------

Enya - Caribbean Blue - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-feb-2017 at 01:39 ----------

Enya - Caribbean Blue - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (18 Feb 2017)

Spoiler



FOREVER STILL - Awake the Fire (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube



No está mal este grupo...


----------



## Cacaceitero (18 Feb 2017)

Timo Tolkki's Avalon - Enshrined In My Memory (Official video) - YouTube

:o:o:o tengo los pelos de punta, hamijos, la he escuchado ya 3 veces


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Feb 2017)

Rammstein - Keine Lust (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (18 Feb 2017)

Shivkumar Sharma and Hariprasad Chaurasia - The Valley Recalls - YouTube

Lillie McCloud - Crowd-Surprising Cover of CeCe Winans' "Alabaster Box" - THE X FACTOR USA 2013 - YouTube

Madalena - Ivan Lins - YouTube

My Favorite Things - Rodgers/Hammerstein (Cover) - YouTube

Miche - Fly Me To The Moon (Solo) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Cl4EL-fKVQ


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Feb 2017)

Libertango in Berlin Philharmonic 2014 (amazing!!!) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Feb 2017)

malinalli dijo:


> Aprieta el culo!
> 
> The Queers - I Can't Stop Farting - YouTube
> 
> ...



Brutalérrimo...:XX:

The Queers - I Hate Everything - YouTube


----------



## somnus (18 Feb 2017)

Faunodemar dijo:


> Shivkumar Sharma and Hariprasad Chaurasia - The Valley Recalls - YouTube
> 
> Lillie McCloud - Crowd-Surprising Cover of CeCe Winans' "Alabaster Box" - THE X FACTOR USA 2013 - YouTube



joder, *Shivkumar Sharma* en burbuja.info 
+1000

cambiando de tercio, una especie sui generis de _The End_ de los ochenta:


The Gun Club - Mother of Earth

[YOUTUBE]hvvGM3QhtOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## somnus (18 Feb 2017)

malinalli dijo:


> Fauno, 'Call of the Valley' es precioso, lo escucho desde que era prepúber: mi segundo "padre" es indio: mi madre está casada con él desde hace treinta y cuatro años, aunque se conocieron dos años antes. Por eso viví en India un tiempo.
> 
> Ahora odiadme, antimulticultis, jajajaja, porque nadie en mi familia (madre, padre, hermana), excepto yo, está con un español o española.



'Call of the Valley' es un aperitivo. Hay un disco de Sharma con Zakir Hussain, dos cortes de treintaitantos minutos cada uno que es uno de las cosas mas sublimes que he escuchado mas alla de cualquier género o lugar. Seguramente sea la 'hindustani classical music' junto con el 'gamelan' la musica mas interesante que he descubierto mas alla de las fronteras europeas.


----------



## Usuario: (18 Feb 2017)

The Who - Happy Jack

*The Who - Happy Jack*


----------



## Otto Albor (19 Feb 2017)

Richard Willis / Jeff D. Moseley - The Storm In Me - YouTube

Richard Willis / Jeff D. Moseley - It's All But Over - YouTube



Spoiler



Blues Saraceno - Breathe (Post Grunge) - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (19 Feb 2017)

Este concierto, muy probablemente, fue de noche. Se sumó un espontáneo que se escuchaba de fondo en gran parte del concierto, si no todo. Fué el primero que hizo sonar su instrumento. Una "casualidad" que aportó un "algo" extra a la pieza.
Por momentos sigue el ritmo en algunas partes del tema, o los músicos lo seguían a él de metrónomo sin darse cuenta?..


Spoiler











Raag Kirwani & Kaunsi Kanada - Shivkumar Sharma & Zakir Hussain Jugalbandi | Indian Classical Music - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (19 Feb 2017)

RYO FUKUI - Early Summer

*RYO FUKUI - Early Summer*




Spoiler



Ryo Fukui - Scenery 1976 (FULL ALBUM)

*Ryo Fukui - Scenery 1976 (FULL ALBUM)*


----------



## Radiopatio (19 Feb 2017)

[YOUTUBE]ENVdzJ7GEUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (19 Feb 2017)

Esta música es adictiva.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhfFOqat5N0


----------



## Bujix (19 Feb 2017)

2 millones de visitas en 6 horas. (Y subiendo)
BTS


----------



## Otto Albor (19 Feb 2017)

Blues Saraceno - Stronger (Desert Rock) - YouTube
Blues Saraceno - Ride it to the Edge (Hair Metal) - YouTube


Spoiler



Nick Nolan - Black Cat Smile (Garage Blues 2016) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (19 Feb 2017)

Yes - Astral Traveller - YouTube

Don Cherry, Dewey Redman, Charlie Haden, Ed Blackwell - Lonely Woman - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (20 Feb 2017)

Josh Wink - Don't Laugh - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (20 Feb 2017)

Spoiler



EPICA - A Phantasmic Parade (OFFICIAL EUROPEAN PRINCIPLE TOUR AFTERMOVIE) - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (20 Feb 2017)

Kim - Charlie Parker - YouTube

Un poco de bebop.


----------



## tv eye (20 Feb 2017)

Ruidaco sano. Aprended betillas. :

Spacemen 3 - 'Revolution' - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Feb 2017)

Blinded By The Sun


Spoiler



Blues Saraceno ~ Skin 'Em Up - YouTube


Nick Nolan ~ Hang 'em High (2015) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (20 Feb 2017)

Lonnie Smith - It's Changed - 1977

*Lonnie Smith - It's Changed - 1977*


----------



## Bujix (20 Feb 2017)

Kygo, Selena Gomez - It Ain't Me (with Selena Gomez) (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (21 Feb 2017)

Blinded By The Sun



Spoiler



Blues Saraceno ~ Skin 'Em Up - YouTube



Nick Nolan ~ Hang 'em High (2015) - YouTube



Spoiler



Too Old To Die Young - 'Django Unchained' - Soundtrack (Download) - YouTube


----------



## NXVI (21 Feb 2017)

Two Steps From Hell - Enchantress - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (21 Feb 2017)

Qué joyita...!!! :8: ¡¡¡carne de watsup...!!!  ahora mismo lo enlazo x wtsup a too quisqui...:o


malinalli dijo:


> Tighten Up - Archie Bell & The Drells and Three Stooges - YouTube




Y bueno, :rolleye: el Hendrix siempre fué zurdo colega...!!!


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (21 Feb 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNZBDkwHV34


----------



## indemunlai (21 Feb 2017)

Pink Floyd - What Do You Want From Me - YouTube


Spoiler



Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond I-IX - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (21 Feb 2017)

Katy Perry - Chained To The Rhythm (Official) ft. Skip Marley - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (21 Feb 2017)

Amy Macdonald - Down By The Water (Acoustic)

*Amy Macdonald - Down By The Water (Acoustic)*


Amy Macdonald - Dream On (Acoustic)

*Amy Macdonald - Dream On (Acoustic)*


----------



## DoctorGonzo (22 Feb 2017)

Placebo - B3 - YouTube


Spoiler



OP3


----------



## Cacaceitero (22 Feb 2017)

Spoiler



Michael Kiske Amanda Somerville - If I Had A Wish (Official Video) - YouTube


FUCK YEEEEEAH!!!


----------



## BUDY (22 Feb 2017)

Iron Maiden - Burning Ambition - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (22 Feb 2017)

TEMAZO



Spoiler



ataque 77 ojos de perro - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (22 Feb 2017)

*...sometimes... la música esencial**...sola o mezclada sonando a la vez con otra de evoluciones de acordes de un piano, cada una al volumen que se quiera...una u otra de fondo.*

*Darle "PLAY" a los dos videos y probar preferencias de protagonismo de una u otra con los volúmenes.*
Forest and Nature Sounds 10 Hours - YouTube

Relaxing Jazz Piano Music - Chill Out Music - Background Music For Relax,Study,Work,Sleep - YouTube


----------



## 2=0 (22 Feb 2017)

Two Steps From Hell - His Brightest Star Was You - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (22 Feb 2017)

*MIX...*
Rain Sound and Rainforest Animals Sound - Relaxing Sleep - YouTube

Relaxing Jazz Piano Music - Chill Out Music - Background Music For Relax,Study,Work,Sleep - YouTube


----------



## 2=0 (22 Feb 2017)

BE ADVISED: EPIC OM CHANTS "ASTRAL MEDITATION" LUCID DREAMING MUSIC / BINAURAL BEATS - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (22 Feb 2017)

Suede - Beautiful Ones

*Suede - Beautiful Ones*



Spoiler



Suede - So Young

*Suede - So Young*


Suede - Animal Nitrate

*Suede - Animal Nitrate*


----------



## Otto Albor (23 Feb 2017)

Bout to Drown - XAK - YouTube

Blues Saraceno - Carry me back Home - YouTube



Spoiler



Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Música Pon aquí la Música que escuches ahora IV


----------



## currigrino (23 Feb 2017)

ALLUMINATI I: EL PAPIRO DE ALUMINIO


----------



## alfie (23 Feb 2017)

Sanguine Hum - Now We Have Light - Chat Show - YouTube

Kayo Dot - And He Built Him a Boat - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (23 Feb 2017)

Guano apes - Open your eyes (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (23 Feb 2017)

Notting Hillbillies - 09 - Weapon Of Prayer - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (23 Feb 2017)

SÓNIA ROSA - Tão só

*SÓNIA ROSA - Tão só*


SONIA ROSA - Te Quero Tanto

*SONIA ROSA - Te Quero Tanto*



Spoiler



Sonia Rosa - The Look Of Love

*Sonia Rosa - The Look Of Love*


----------



## Faunodemar (23 Feb 2017)

Erik Satie - Gymnopédie No.1 - YouTube

*...M I X...*

Rain Sounds and Forest Sounds - Relaxing Sleep - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (24 Feb 2017)

Massive Attack, Azekel - Ritual Spirit - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (24 Feb 2017)

The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra - Johann Sebastian Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066 - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (24 Feb 2017)

Neil Young - Heart Of Gold [Sub Español] - YouTube

Harvest For The World by the Isley Brothers - YouTube

"Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise - YouTube​


----------



## alfie (24 Feb 2017)

S U R V I V E - Copter - from the album RR7349 - Relapse Records 2016 - Horror Synth, Ambient - YouTube


CARIBOU - Back Home - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (24 Feb 2017)

Rock de chuleo máximo manda, OUH YEAH!!!!



Spoiler



Steve Stevens - Pet The Hot Kitty - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (24 Feb 2017)

Un grupo de tralla SÓLO DE MUJERES, cómo molaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Crucified Barbara - I Sell My Kids For Rock'N'Roll - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (24 Feb 2017)

WELCOME TO MILF ROCK :o:o:o



Spoiler



Thundermother - Shoot To Kill (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (24 Feb 2017)

[youtube]7gphiFVVtUI[/youtube]

Yisus tocando.


----------



## Usuario: (24 Feb 2017)

Graveyard Lovers - "Where I Belong"

*Graveyard Lovers - "Where I Belong"*


Graveyard Lovers "Manifesto" Official Video

*Graveyard Lovers "Manifesto" Official Video*


----------



## elena francis (25 Feb 2017)

Gabriel's Oboe (from The Mission) Ennio Morricone 2002 Arena Concert - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (25 Feb 2017)

Brian Eno - Backwater - YouTube

When we were at war - Kuban Cossack Choir (2014) - YouTube

Thompson - Moj Ivane [U

De quien es este prado, de quien es este pasto?
¿De quien es esta muchacha, sonrosada y rubia?
El prado es de Iván, el pasto es de Iván
La muchacha sonrosada y rubia es suya también

El destino maldito se llevó a Iván
Lo llevó de viaje por todo el mundo
Él tiene solo un gran deseo
Él quiere cantar la canción del héroe de Kupres

¡Mi Iván, mi hermano querido!
¿Has estado recientemente en Kupres?
¿Está el campo de Kupres arado?
¿Está el trigo sembrado?

Iván va a volver con mil muchachos
Las canciones de Kupres se van a cantar
Iván va a segar el prado y el pasto
Se casará con la muchacha sonrosada y rubia


----------



## Cacaceitero (25 Feb 2017)

El Hombre linterna-Cartoon Rock--D'Artacan y los 3 mosqueperros - YouTube

Dartacan y los tres Mosqueperros - Instrumental Rock Cover - (Aday Bruquetas) - YouTube

Yeeeeeeeeeeeah


----------



## DoctorGonzo (25 Feb 2017)

HEALTH :: DIE SLOW :: MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube


Spoiler



Grouplove - Hollywood [Genero Official Selection] - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (25 Feb 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSqDIWI__Ew


----------



## indemunlai (25 Feb 2017)

DELMORE BROTHERS - Freight Train Boogie w Buster Keaton - YouTube


Spoiler



Buster Keaton - A Kiss - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Feb 2017)

Tina Turner - Simply The Best [Live in Barcelona] - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (25 Feb 2017)

[youtube]OPf0YbXqDm0[/youtube]

i mmmm to hawt....yolo betches.


----------



## BUDY (26 Feb 2017)

Grease - Greased Lightning [ With Lyrics ] - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (26 Feb 2017)

Gregory Porter - Liquid Spirit

*Gregory Porter - Liquid Spirit*



Spoiler



Gregory Porter - Hey Laura

*Gregory Porter - Hey Laura*


Gregory Porter - "Be Good (Lion's Song)" Official Video

*Gregory Porter - "Be Good (Lion's Song)" Official Video*


----------



## Radiopatio (26 Feb 2017)

Paginación escachuflada, pero todo OK. 

No languidezcamos. 

New Order-Let's Go (Nothing For Me) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (26 Feb 2017)

La cancion del mercadona - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (26 Feb 2017)

The Chainsmokers & Coldplay - Something Just Like This (Lyric) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (27 Feb 2017)

The Acid - Basic Instinct (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (27 Feb 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMK0prafzw0


----------



## Usuario: (27 Feb 2017)

The B-52's " Dance this mess around " ( Album Version )

*The B-52's " Dance this mess around " ( Album Version )*


The B-52's - Private Idaho (1980)

*The B-52's - Private Idaho (1980)*




Spoiler



The B-52's - Love Shack (HD Video)

*The B-52's - Love Shack (HD Video)*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Feb 2017)

Interpol - Success - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (27 Feb 2017)

[youtube]lHje9w7Ev4U[/youtube]


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Feb 2017)

Sunrise Avenue - Nothing Is Over (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Feb 2017)

black rebel motorcycle club, "spread your love". - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (28 Feb 2017)

.......... 

Mars Attack-ack-ak-ackack-ack-ack-ack-ackack-ackack - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Feb 2017)

The Sound - Winning (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## jupiter999 (28 Feb 2017)

11 La Voz De España - Los Guripas - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (28 Feb 2017)

Escucha tu voz interior ~ Lao Tsé - YouTube

---------- Post added 28-feb-2017 at 07:47 ----------

La Sabiduría del Silencio Interno (Tao Te Ching) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (28 Feb 2017)

Foals - Spanish Sahara [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

*Foals - Spanish Sahara [OFFICIAL VIDEO]*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Feb 2017)

Sunrise Avenue - Little Bit Love - YouTube


----------



## 2plx2 (1 Mar 2017)

Venga cabrones a disfrutar un poco!!! MAGA motherfuckers!!!!

Country girl(Shake it for me) - Luke Bryan Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## jupiter999 (1 Mar 2017)

L.A. Guns - One More Reason - YouTube


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (1 Mar 2017)

Andres Calamaro - Te quiero igual. - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (1 Mar 2017)

de lo más lumpen

[youtube]P4Bo5Jt_Ibw[/youtube]


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (1 Mar 2017)

before the money there was love
[youtube]stoLqWXsIOY[/youtube]


----------



## chispa (1 Mar 2017)

---------- Post added 01-mar-2017 at 12:24 ----------

ALBUM: La Mont Zeno Theatre - Black Fairy [Athens Of The ... - YouTube


----------



## alfie (1 Mar 2017)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxp9SXQ9auk


----------



## Poseidón (1 Mar 2017)

[youtube]HnEIcENeZL8[/youtube]


----------



## Faunodemar (1 Mar 2017)

No soy de musicales para nada. 
En su momento este fue una excepción. 
Casi, creo, la única. 
Quien no lo haya "visto" y decida verlo... espero que le guste.
Desconozco enlace con peli completa HD en español.
All That Jazz - The Opening - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (1 Mar 2017)

Spinetta "Tres Agujas" - YouTube
*Tres agujas*
Fito Páez
Los barcos viajan de país en país 
La luna no siempre es la misma 
Y vos te vas a ir, solo en la habitación 
Tu mamá se fue a marruecos sin alhajas
Es algo así como cansarse de todo 
Y todo sigue dando vueltas
Estoy abriéndome, estoy cansándome
*Mi nación no tiene cruces ni banderas*
No es que no te crea 
Es que las cosas han cambiado un poco
Es mi corazón quien decide entre el mar y la arena
Necesito verte antes que sea demasiado tarde
Casi son las tres, tres agujas tengo en la cabeza
No, creo que nunca es tarde
Una válvula de escape 
Se transforma en un acorde 
No, es que ya no quiero más nadar en piletas
Están partiendo el mundo por la mitad, están
Quemándose las velas
Están usándome, están riéndose
Mi canción es un antídoto liviano 
No es que no te crea 
Es que las cosas han cambiado un poco
Es mi corazón quien decide entre el mar y la arena
Necesito verte antes que sea demasiado tarde
Casi son las tres, tres agujas tengo en la cabeza
una cuerda es una bala, 
el amor un ejercicio 
una iglesia es como un circo. 
no, es que yo no quiero más nadar en piletas. 
quiero vivir aquí, más quiero cambiar
cambiar para sentirme vivo 
y te daré una flor antes que un decadrón 
oh! mi amor, estoy tranquilo pero herido
Spinetta Jade - Alma de Diamante - YouTube

SPINETTA - BAJAN - YouTube

Luis Alberto Spinetta - Los Libros De La Buena Memoria - YouTube

SPINETTA - JARDIN DE GENTE - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (1 Mar 2017)

Take That - Giants (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (1 Mar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKGxryyxeN8


----------



## Usuario: (1 Mar 2017)

Maria Callas, Norma - Casta Diva - Bellini

*Maria Callas, Norma - Casta Diva - Bellini*


----------



## Alt64 (2 Mar 2017)

All that jazz titulada aqui, "El show debe continuar", tiene como punto culminante la penultima canción. "Bye bye life" versión de la camción de los Everly Brothers "Bye bye love".

All that Jazz - subtitulos al español - YouTube

Versión original

BYE BYE LOVE - The Everly Brothers (subtitulado) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (2 Mar 2017)

Kaoma - Lambada (1989) - YouTube


----------



## Inkalus (2 Mar 2017)

She & Him - Stay Awhile (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (2 Mar 2017)

*Otra peli...* con música de Mark Knopfler

Local Hero (1983) - 'Going Home' by Mark Knopfler Theme Song - YouTube

Mark Knopfler - Money for nothing (Gibson Les Paul) - YouTube

Mark Knopfler - Sultans of Swing (Fender Stratocaster) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (2 Mar 2017)

Methyl Ethel - Ubu - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (2 Mar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRGuFM4DR2Y


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (2 Mar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMlxM69ZJFA


----------



## Bujix (2 Mar 2017)

Beatriz Luengo - Más Que Suerte (Official Video) ft. Jesús Navarro - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (2 Mar 2017)

Moody's mood for love Andrea Motis Joan Chamorro quintet & Scott Hamilton - YouTube

---------- Post added 02-mar-2017 at 21:56 ----------

Georgia's Got Talent - Genadi Tkachenko - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (2 Mar 2017)

Feist - Undiscovered First (From The Basement)

*Feist - Undiscovered First (From The Basement)*



Bobby Bazini | Blood's Thicker Than Water | Live In Studio

*Bobby Bazini | Blood's Thicker Than Water | Live In Studio*


----------



## alfie (3 Mar 2017)

Invisible - Encadenado al ánima - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (3 Mar 2017)

Metal progresivo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGHXy9Fa45k


----------



## Bujix (3 Mar 2017)

Enrique Iglesias - SUBEME LA RADIO (Official Video) ft. Descemer Bueno, Zion & Lennox - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (3 Mar 2017)

Alabama 3 - Woke Up This Morning - YouTube


Spoiler



The Forest Rangers ft White Buffalo, Billy Valentine & Franky Perez - Bohemian Rhapsody [SoA] - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (3 Mar 2017)

The Bangles - Eternal Flame

*The Bangles - Eternal Flame*



Deacon Blue - When Will You (Make My Telephone Ring)?

*Deacon Blue - When Will You (Make My Telephone Ring)?*


----------



## el ruinas II (4 Mar 2017)

Britney Spears - Baby One More Time (Uncut Version) - YouTube


----------



## Inkalus (4 Mar 2017)

THE PERFECT KISS - Broadcast (From You To Me) [Audio] - YouTube


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (4 Mar 2017)

Morten Lauridsen, Lux Æterna, complete version - YouTube​
_Jesús les habló, diciendo: Yo soy la luz del mundo; el que me sigue, no andará en tinieblas_ (Jn. 8 12)​


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (4 Mar 2017)

Escuchar EUROBEAT es como tomarse 5 latas de Coca Cola.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv0iUKb80C8&t=1858s


----------



## Usuario: (4 Mar 2017)

Air Supply - All Out Of Love

*Air Supply - All Out Of Love*


----------



## Bujix (4 Mar 2017)

Conchita - Las Ocho y Diez - YouTube


----------



## NXVI (5 Mar 2017)

Apotheosis - The Differently Sentient - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Mar 2017)

Ortrotasce - Forgotten - YouTube


----------



## Inkalus (5 Mar 2017)

Sammy Davis, Jr. - The Second Best Secret Agent In The Whole Wide World - YouTube


----------



## jupiter999 (5 Mar 2017)

08 Antisocial - Pugilato (Exclusiva) - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (5 Mar 2017)

cecilia : "un ramito de violetas" - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (5 Mar 2017)

The Buggles - Video Killed The Radio Star - YouTube


Spoiler



Access denied - Porcupine Tree - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Mar 2017)

Sunrise Avenue - Girl Like You lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (5 Mar 2017)

.... 

a-ha - Take On Me (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (5 Mar 2017)

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto E Minor OP.64 (Full Length) : Hilary Hahn & FRSO - YouTube


----------



## Frieda (5 Mar 2017)

[youtube]zqEaFtiyt_k[/youtube]


----------



## indemunlai (5 Mar 2017)

artificial paradise - YouTube
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird HD Studio Version - YouTube


Spoiler



The Rattles-Suzie Q - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (5 Mar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Y7j0ufVwo


----------



## BUDY (5 Mar 2017)

Krokus - Ballroom Blitz - YouTube


----------



## jupiter999 (5 Mar 2017)

Gabinete Galigari. Mas Dura Sera La Caida. Tocata.avi - YouTube


----------



## jupiter999 (6 Mar 2017)

Wolfkrieg Runes Of New Order (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (6 Mar 2017)

Pink Floyd - Time - YouTube

Pink Floyd - The Great Gig in the Sky (Live) - YouTube


----------



## 2=0 (6 Mar 2017)

Rammstein - Ich Will (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (6 Mar 2017)

Columna De Fuego - Carnaval En Barranquilla (Colombian Latin Funk)

*Columna De Fuego - Carnaval En Barranquilla (Colombian Latin Funk)*


----------



## Faunodemar (6 Mar 2017)

Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall - Busker Cover @ Pantheon Rome - YouTube

Time (Pink Floyd) by a street musician in Rome - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (6 Mar 2017)

Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond I-IX - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (6 Mar 2017)

[youtube]AqZceAQSJvc[/youtube]


----------



## jupiter999 (6 Mar 2017)

Londinium SPQR - Europa (letra en español) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (6 Mar 2017)

JOSEP SALVADOR CON TOMATITO - Suspiros de España - YouTube


Spoiler



Ritual Fire Dance from "El Amor Brujo" - YouTube


----------



## alfie (6 Mar 2017)

K3 (Wayne Krantz/ Lefebvre/ Carlock) Comprachicos (3/7) HQ Audio 12.8.16 - YouTube


----------



## Poseidón (6 Mar 2017)

[youtube]GJL8XUreAF0[/youtube]


----------



## 2=0 (6 Mar 2017)

TRULY INTENSE!!! LUCID DREAMING MUSIC / BEST LUCID DREAMING BINAURAL BEATS MUSIC : POWERFUL!!!! - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (6 Mar 2017)

Japos flipando con Bruno Mars. Mooola. Comienza en 00:08. 
BRUNO MARS-CHUNKY LIVE AT NEWS ZERO - YouTube


----------



## alfie (6 Mar 2017)

14 - The Fountain - Pendulum - Immersion [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Inkalus (7 Mar 2017)

Adieu Philippine - Jacques Rozier. (Music by Royksopp "Twenty Thirteen"). - YouTube


----------



## alfie (7 Mar 2017)

CroKeT! dijo:


> Olé! si señor  :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> ¿te suena la voz? Participa en ese tema nada más


----------



## Don Meliton (7 Mar 2017)

Regalaros los oidos

Tubeway Army - Are Friends Electric ? ( Very Rare Unbroadcast Complete Version 1979 ) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (7 Mar 2017)

Los Doñana-el alacrán-1973

*Los Doñana-el alacrán-1973*


----------



## Bujix (8 Mar 2017)

Ed Sheeran - What Do I Know? [Official Audio] - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (8 Mar 2017)

Un poco de historia:

Estos son los sintetizadores de musica actules, aqui ejemplo de los yamaha:








> *Perfecto para escenario, estudio y para mucho más*
> Los sintetizadores MX BK/BU de Yamaha incluyen 1000 sonidos de la legendaria serie MOTIF además de una integración completa con ordenador y dispositivos iOS en un teclado ligero y compacto ¡con nuevos colores!



Pero este fue uno de los primeros sintetizadores electronicos, el llamado "moog generator", el primer moog:






Usado por Emerson, Lake and Palmer en esta canción como remember ya que al principio usa uno actual y tambien se da el lujo de tocar un Theremin antiguo, inventado en el 1919, este es mas moderno:







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Keith Emerson Band - Lucky Man - YouTube

De bonus otra canción de ELP con piano acústico:

Emerson, Lake & Palmer: Take A Pebble (1970) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (8 Mar 2017)

Lagrimas Negras - Daniel Santos - YouTube


----------



## gurrumino (8 Mar 2017)

Tamara-ESKORBUTO - YouTube

---------- Post added 08-mar-2017 at 17:24 ----------

LEÑO - Castigo - YouTube

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que vuelvo a repetir :baba::baba::baba:.


----------



## Faunodemar (8 Mar 2017)

Cuban Music: Chan Chan (remix) - Morena Son (Santiago de Cuba) - YouTube

---------- Post added 08-mar-2017 at 17:02 ----------

"El Cuarto de Tula" - Los 5 del Son en Bar La Dichosa (Habana, Cuba) - YouTube

---------- Post added 08-mar-2017 at 17:15 ----------

¿Quien baila salsa con ella...Alguien por ahí? [url]www.salsaconestilo.com @salsaconestilo - YouTube[/url]


Policía Bailando Salsa en Plena Parada - YouTube

---------- Post added 08-mar-2017 at 17:20 ----------

Ella si que sabe mover las caderas - YouTube


----------



## jupiter999 (9 Mar 2017)

Viva Suecia - A dónde ir - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (9 Mar 2017)

Vivaldi - La Follia.mp4 - YouTube


Spoiler



Ministry - Impossible - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (9 Mar 2017)

[youtube]ABbc-O_3_Ac[/youtube]


----------



## Cacaceitero (9 Mar 2017)

SexRock para tener la tarde a tope:



Spoiler



Trixter - One In A Million - YouTube
Lynch Mob - No Bed Of Roses - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (9 Mar 2017)

Lights Out Purr Kitty Purr - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (9 Mar 2017)

Becky G - Todo Cambio (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## jupiter999 (9 Mar 2017)

No Remorse - One Folk, one Faith. - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (10 Mar 2017)

Begin The Begin - R.E.M.

*Begin The Begin - R.E.M.*


----------



## DoctorGonzo (10 Mar 2017)

iamamiwhoami; john - YouTube


Spoiler



ionnalee; SAMARITAN - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (10 Mar 2017)

[youtube]YgGzAKP_HuM[/youtube]


----------



## BUDY (10 Mar 2017)

Si Cranstoun Coupe De Ville OriginalOfficial Video - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (10 Mar 2017)

Julie Driscoll- Let The Sunshine - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (10 Mar 2017)

Car Seat Headrest - "Fill In The Blank"

*Car Seat Headrest - "Fill In The Blank"*


----------



## Bujix (10 Mar 2017)

Por fin es viernes. 
Ariana Grande - Everyday ft. Future - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (10 Mar 2017)

como se explica el llevar así un anorak? xd 

future manda

[youtube]wKl6umkwKfU[/youtube]


----------



## jupiter999 (11 Mar 2017)

Tercios - El canto de un trovador - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (11 Mar 2017)

Me sigue pareciendo un temazo actualmente, qué les puedo decir:



Spoiler



Roxette She's Got The Look - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (11 Mar 2017)

Simone Simons, que te llevo de fondo de escritorio en el PC del curro...:o:o:o

EPICA - Storm The Sorrow (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (11 Mar 2017)

Alien Ant Farm - These Days - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (11 Mar 2017)

METRIC "Help I'm Alive" - a Deco Dawson short film - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (11 Mar 2017)

Smashmouth - Walkin' on the Sun - Sun E Delight Remix - 1999 - YouTube


Spoiler



US3 Tukka Yoots Riddim HD HQ - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (11 Mar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqS4Luut2cQ&feature=share


----------



## Faunodemar (11 Mar 2017)

Música de Zen, Música Relajante, Música para Reducir Estres, Música Tranquila, Relaja,


----------



## Usuario: (11 Mar 2017)

CHROMATICS "INTO THE BLACK"

*CHROMATICS "INTO THE BLACK"*




Spoiler



NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)

*NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black)*


----------



## Cacaceitero (11 Mar 2017)

Rocanró duro, vamoooooosssss

Hardbone - Dirty N' Young (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (11 Mar 2017)

Megadeth Diadems - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (12 Mar 2017)

Relaxing Jazz Music - Cafe Music - Background Instrumental Music - Music For Study,Work,Relax - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (12 Mar 2017)

Velvet Underground-"Venus in Furs" from "Velvet Underground and Nico" LP - YouTube


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Mar 2017)

04. Fuego - VETUSTA MORLA (video lyric) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (12 Mar 2017)

Robe - Guerrero - YouTube


Spoiler



La vereda de la puerta de atras extremoduro - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (12 Mar 2017)

Brahms - Theme and Variations in D minor, Op. 18b (Julian Bream & John Williams, guitars) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (12 Mar 2017)

Fear Factory - Linchpin [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (12 Mar 2017)

Spoiler



Nightwish - she is my sin - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (12 Mar 2017)

In the Mood for Love - Shigeru Umebayashi

*In the Mood for Love - Shigeru Umebayashi*


----------



## Bujix (12 Mar 2017)

:Baile::Baile::Baile:

Dvicio - Casi Humanos - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (12 Mar 2017)

Orthodox Celts - Star Of The County Down - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (13 Mar 2017)

[youtube]9Ri7TcukAJ8[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGonzo (13 Mar 2017)

The Amazons - In My Mind - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (13 Mar 2017)

[youtube]Q8Tiz6INF7I[/youtube]


----------



## Usuario: (13 Mar 2017)

CRYPTO - Awakening

*CRYPTO - Awakening*


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (13 Mar 2017)

[youtube]kKwXHDs1R6Y[/youtube]


----------



## Bujix (13 Mar 2017)

CALVIN - Give U Up - YouTube


----------



## alfie (14 Mar 2017)

kakereco_20141113 - YouTube

Dün - Eros (1978 Alternative version) - YouTube


Aksak Maboul - Bosses de crosses - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (14 Mar 2017)

youtube.com/watch?v=d5XJ2GiR6Bo


----------



## Inkalus (14 Mar 2017)

Frankie Lymon - Goody Goody - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (14 Mar 2017)

Penny Lane Bass Cover - YouTube

---------- Post added 14-mar-2017 at 06:58 ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJNw9HfEVhE


----------



## Usuario: (14 Mar 2017)

HALINA FRACKOWIAK - Ide Dalej

*HALINA FRACKOWIAK - Ide Dalej*



Spoiler



_
Niewiele mogę dać
Bo niewiele mam już dziś
Coraz szybciej biegnie czas
Ledwie zaznaczając dni
Lecz podzielę się
Dziś z Tobą tym co mam
Każdą myślą słowem dobrym i złym
Krzykiem ciszy kołyszącym jak Psalm
Każdą chwilą niecierpliwą jak Ty
Idę
Idę drogą zwykłych ludzkich spraw
Idę
Ktoś się rodzi i umiera ktoś
Idę
Pisze życie swój rachunek dnia
Idę
Nie ominie mnie mój własny los
Idę
To jest droga, którą muszę przejść
Idę
Horyzontu nie dosięgnie wzrok
Idę
Chociaż Ciebie nie ma obok mnie
Idę
Idę dalej...
Dalej dalej...
Dalej wciąż...
Niewiele mogę dać
Bo niewiele mam już dziś
Coraz szybciej biegnie czas
Ledwie zaznaczając dni
Lecz podzielę się
Dziś z Tobą tym, co mam
Czego dzisiaj nie potrafię już kryć
Tą nadzieją którą niosę pod wiatr
Tą pamięcią, którą muszę wciąż żyć.
Idę
Idę drogą zwykłych ludzkich spraw..._


----------



## indemunlai (14 Mar 2017)

Booker T. & The M.G.'s - Green Onions - YouTube


Spoiler



Booker T. & The MG's - Time Is Tight (1969) HQ - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (14 Mar 2017)

Pitbull & J Balvin - Hey Ma ft Camila Cabello (Spanish Version | The Fate of the Furious: The Album) - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (14 Mar 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Dios Malos -- You Got Me All Wrong - YouTube



Me gusta este porque me recuerda a una mezcla de sonidos Beatles con Crosby, Still, Hash & Young.


----------



## jupiter999 (14 Mar 2017)

12 The ballad of John Amery - Squadron - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (15 Mar 2017)

Something Bass Cover - YouTube

Hotel California - YouTube

Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water - Bass Cover - YouTube


----------



## el ganador (15 Mar 2017)

Orquesta de Cámara Proyecto XXI - Cuerda para rato (Rosendo Mercado) - YouTube


----------



## jupiter999 (15 Mar 2017)

IVS Gladii - Voluntario español - YouTube


----------



## brux (15 Mar 2017)

Dance.

[youtube]0QIbePVDLZ4[/youtube]

[youtube]clLD8ZISAWI[/youtube]


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (15 Mar 2017)

[youtube]M36OGCfYp3A[/youtube]


----------



## BUDY (15 Mar 2017)

George Harrison - P2 Vatican Blues (Last Saturday Night) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (15 Mar 2017)

Hareton Salvanini - So

*Hareton Salvanini - So*



Spoiler



Hareton Salvanini - LP S.P. 73 - Album Completo/Full Album

*Hareton Salvanini - LP S.P. 73 - Album Completo/Full Album*


----------



## Cacaceitero (15 Mar 2017)

Star Fox - A Musical Flight (Main Title Themes, Space Armada, Star Wolf, Mission Accomplished) - YouTube

Dream State - "Burn Them Down" A BlankTV World Premiere! - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (15 Mar 2017)

Muy al estilo de Arch Enemy, mola:



Spoiler



Once Human "Eye Of Chaos" Official Music Video - YouTube
Once Human "Gravity" Official Music Video - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (15 Mar 2017)

[youtube]QwOU3bnuU0k[/youtube]

qué recuerdos de cuando mi madre ponía esta canción en el coche cuando era pequeño

---------- Post added 15-mar-2017 at 22:19 ----------

17 años tenía el vocalista, flipadlo
[youtube]HIWY8UyW9bw[/youtube]


----------



## Bartleby (15 Mar 2017)

The Alan Parsons Project - Don't Let It Show - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (16 Mar 2017)

Vivaldi "La Tempesta di Mare" - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (16 Mar 2017)

Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat - YouTube


----------



## Bad Bitch Paula (16 Mar 2017)

G-Eazy - Been On (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## brux (16 Mar 2017)

[youtube]UXJw0cbJqoM[/youtube]


----------



## Usuario: (16 Mar 2017)

STOMU YAMASHTA - Wind Words

*STOMU YAMASHTA - Wind Words*



Spoiler



STOMU YAMASH'TA'S EAST BAND - Freedom Is Frightening [full album]

*STOMU YAMASH'TA'S EAST BAND - Freedom Is Frightening [full album]*


----------



## Bujix (16 Mar 2017)

Atacados - Hasta Que Salga el Sol ft. Lucia Gil - YouTube


----------



## alfie (16 Mar 2017)

Tim Brady - Instruments of Happiness - YouTube


Tim Brady + Instruments of Happiness


Nels Cline - Blood Drawing - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (16 Mar 2017)

Hard Night - Robin Loxley & Jay Hawke (with lyrics) - YouTube

Robin Loxley & Jay Hawke - Owe You Nothing - YouTube



Spoiler



Light 'Em Up (Lyrics Video) - Vo ft. Robin Loxley (As seen in Lethal Weapon) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (17 Mar 2017)

28 Days later Theme Song - John Murphy - "In The House - In A Heartbeat" - YouTube



Spoiler



John Murphy - Sunshine (Adagio In D Minor) - YouTube



6. John Murphy - Tower Block (28 Days Later Soundtrack OST) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (17 Mar 2017)

Derek Gripper: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert - YouTube


----------



## jupiter999 (17 Mar 2017)

The Wyrm - Elegido por los Dioses - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (17 Mar 2017)

Esperanza Spalding - "I Know You Know / Smile Like That" (Live in San Sebastian july 23, 2009 - 3/9) - YouTube


----------



## alcorconita (17 Mar 2017)

larga vida al garajepunkrock.

Barracudas - 1965 again - YouTube

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 13:10 ----------

The Sonics - Strychnine - YouTube

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 13:13 ----------

putísimo amo entre los dioses del soul, D10S. Mr Emotion.

Chuck Jackson - Any Day Now (Great clip from 1965) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (17 Mar 2017)

George Baker Selection - Little Green Bag (colour) - YouTube


----------



## Mr.Bin (17 Mar 2017)

[youtube]Esg5bWgap94[/youtube]


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (17 Mar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV8KFM9jlpA


----------



## Usuario: (17 Mar 2017)

Peace Sells - Megadeth (original version)

*Peace Sells - Megadeth (original version)*


----------



## Bujix (17 Mar 2017)

_"Yo soy la hoja que lleva el viento, que va volando a tu alrededor y tú el aire que me levanta..."_
Por fin es viernes.
Alejandro Fernández - Me Hace Tanto Bien (Live At El Lunario En la Ciudad De México, 2010) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Mar 2017)

La Guardia - Cuando Brille el Sol - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (17 Mar 2017)

Blues Saraceno - 5 4 3 2 1 Here We Go! - YouTube

Blues Saraceno ~ Deadman's Hand - YouTube



Spoiler



Blues Saraceno - Hellraiser - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (18 Mar 2017)

'Anyone who knows what love is (will understand)' song from Black Mirror SE0102 - YouTube


Spoiler



Nine Inch Nails - Starsuckers, Inc. - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (18 Mar 2017)

Frantic Flintstones - Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel Rockabilly Cover) - YouTube
Full Blown Cherry - for those about to rock - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (18 Mar 2017)

[FULL] Barbara Carla - The Flower Duet - The Voice UK Season 2 - YouTube

She Was Stopped By Simon To Chose Another Song. And She DID. What She Did Stun The Judges ! - YouTube

Diva - YouTube

The Song Was Written Impossible For Human But She Nailed It. Charismatic Jane Zhang! - YouTube





Spoiler



[FULL] Barbara Carla - The Flower Duet - The Voice UK Season 2 - YouTube

She Was Stopped By Simon To Chose Another Song. And She DID. What She Did Stun The Judges ! - YouTube

Diva - YouTube

The Song Was Written Impossible For Human But She Nailed It. Charismatic Jane Zhang! - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (18 Mar 2017)

[youtube]Yan9WilVmEg&t[/youtube]


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Mar 2017)

Dvicio - Nada (Official Video) ft. Leslie Grace - YouTube

Preciosa canción, melodía y letra :o
(Desde el móvil no hay manera de poner bien esto :


----------



## plebeyaco (18 Mar 2017)

Ilegales - Si la muerte me mira de frente me pongo de lao (Álbum completo) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (18 Mar 2017)

Fatima Yamaha - What's a girl to do

*Fatima Yamaha - What's a girl to do*



Spoiler



Fatima Yamaha - Araya (DKMNTL046)

*Fatima Yamaha - Araya (DKMNTL046)*


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Mar 2017)

Julio Iglesias - Quijote (video clip) - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-mar-2017 at 21:31 ----------

Momentos-Julio Iglesias - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-mar-2017 at 21:36 ----------

Momentos-Julio Iglesias - YouTube


----------



## Inkalus (18 Mar 2017)

Betty Hutton - He's A Demon, He's A Devil, He's A Doll (1950) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (18 Mar 2017)

BLP (Brian Lucas Project) - Setting Sun (HQ Sound, HD 1080p) - YouTube

The Blues Mystery - Back To The Dirty Town - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Mar 2017)

Bon Jovi - (You Want To) Make A Memory - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (19 Mar 2017)

The Dead South - In Hell I'll Be In Good Company [Official Music Video] - YouTube


Spoiler



The Dead South - One Armed Man - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Mar 2017)

M.S.G-Samurai - YouTube


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (19 Mar 2017)

Airwave - Gaijin (Original Mix) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (19 Mar 2017)

UNKLE - Sunday Song (feat. Rachel Fannan) - YouTube


----------



## walda (19 Mar 2017)

Yngwie Malmsteen - Rising Force with Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (19 Mar 2017)

Jean Pierre Mirouze - Sexopolis

*Jean Pierre Mirouze - Sexopolis*


----------



## Inkalus (19 Mar 2017)

Elvis Presley - Promised Land - YouTube


----------



## jupiter999 (19 Mar 2017)

Trouble - Run to the Light (Great Quality) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (19 Mar 2017)

jupiter999, te pido disculpillas por poner estooo

deberían perrearte un poco pa que le cogieras el gustillo jajaja

Rio Roma ft. CNCO - Princesa(Video Letra) 2017 Estreno - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (19 Mar 2017)

TONY TUCKER - Wait For The Night To Turn Blue (HQ Sound,HD,Lyrics) - YouTube
Tony Tucker's Stone Blue Crazy - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (20 Mar 2017)

[youtube]3pNxE5msmKM[/youtube]


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (20 Mar 2017)

[youtube]WcnKnuOkZMo[/youtube]


----------



## indemunlai (20 Mar 2017)

Devil Blues - Come fly with me (by JJc) - YouTube


Spoiler



Savages - You're My Chocolate - YouTube


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (20 Mar 2017)

Hoy Vera Lynn cumple cien años.

We'll Meet Again - Vera Lynn - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (20 Mar 2017)

Carmen Miranda - Tico-Tico No Fubá - YouTube

Paco de Lucia Tico-Tico-completo-by Daniel Vilas Boas-Paco de Lucia Tico-Tico-complete - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Mar 2017)

Pues sí toca Chuck, obligado.
Chuck Berry - You Never Can Tell (Subtitulada) - YouTube



Mean Old World (The Blues) - YouTube 



Spoiler



Esto es pa escucharlo y reescucharlo con calma.

The Great Twenty-Eight 1982 -Chuck Berry - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (20 Mar 2017)

The Handmaiden - Wedding/My Tamako, My Sookee Suite

*The Handmaiden - Wedding/My Tamako, My Sookee Suite*




Spoiler



The Handmaiden – Original Motion Picture Soundtrack [Full Album]

*The Handmaiden – Original Motion Picture Soundtrack [Full Album]*


----------



## Alt64 (20 Mar 2017)

Las 2 mejores guitarras dentro de su estilo, Bo Diddley y Chuck Berry.

Bo Diddley & Chuck Berry - Bo's Beat - YouTube


----------



## Inkalus (21 Mar 2017)

Calendar Girl with Neil Sedaka Scopitone in Stereo - YouTube


----------



## Fred Flintstone (21 Mar 2017)

Woody Guthrie vs Landlord Trump - YouTube

:::::::: ::::::::


----------



## BUDY (21 Mar 2017)

Avenged Sevenfold - Critical Acclaim(with Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (21 Mar 2017)

Helen Merrill - Don't Explain

*Helen Merrill - Don't Explain*


HELEN MERRILL - Blue Guitar

*HELEN MERRILL - Blue Guitar*


----------



## Lada sigulet (21 Mar 2017)

The Beach Boys - Don't Worry Baby - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (21 Mar 2017)

Spoiler



Blues Saraceno - Dirty Money (Stoner Rock) - YouTube



Blues Saraceno - Save My Soul (the men who built america) | HD - YouTube

Blues Saraceno - Bad Man - YouTube



Spoiler



07. Dead and Gone - Nick Nolan - Dark Country 2 - YouTube


----------



## das kind (21 Mar 2017)

Soy muy ochentero y llevo un tiempo escarbando en el yutub cosas del pop español de aquel entonces.

Joder, no menos de 25 años desde que escuché esto por última vez... temazo.


Biceps - Muñeco De Ficción - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (21 Mar 2017)

Nunca sabre como puede cantar siempre sonriendo:

The Beatles - Come Together (Morgan James cover) - YouTube

La Wolf Alicia es otra cosa:

Wolf Alice - Live Paris Canal + "Remastered" - YouTube


----------



## das kind (22 Mar 2017)

malinalli dijo:


> No la conocía, creo que cuando sonó por radios y/o salas yo debía estar en otro mundo. :S




Hombre, en la radio sonó bastante; de hecho, yo la recuerdo perfectamente de cuando era aún un crío. En las discos no le puedo decir, aún no me dejaban entrar...


----------



## DoctorGonzo (22 Mar 2017)

Garbage - Empty - YouTube


Spoiler



Fever Ray 'If I Had A Heart' - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (22 Mar 2017)

Johnny Cash - A Legend In My Time

*Johnny Cash - A Legend In My Time*


----------



## indemunlai (22 Mar 2017)

Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - Why Me? - YouTube


Spoiler



Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (22 Mar 2017)

G-Eazy & Kehlani - Good Life (from The Fate of the Furious: The Album) [MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Mar 2017)

Blue States - Season Song - YouTube

28 Days Later - Frank's Death Soldiers Music - YouTube



Spoiler



JOHN MURPHY-28 DAYS LATER SOUNDTRACK-THEN THERE WERE 2 - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (22 Mar 2017)

Fallout: New Vegas Soundtrack - It's a Sin to Tell a Lie - YouTube


Spoiler



Fallout New Vegas Soundtrack - I'm So Blue - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Mar 2017)

Blue States - What Can Be Done to Right a Wrong - YouTube

28 Days Later: The Soundtrack Album - An Ending (High Quality) - YouTube



Spoiler



Blue States - Your Girl [Nothing Changes Under The Sun] - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (22 Mar 2017)

Fallout 3 - I don't wanna set the world on fire (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (23 Mar 2017)

[youtube]tKi9Z-f6qX4[/youtube]


----------



## Usuario: (23 Mar 2017)

Shinichi Tanabe - Hell's Gate Island (Theme of prison island) 獄門島のテーマ

*Shinichi Tanabe - Hell's Gate Island (Theme of prison island) 獄門島のテーマ*


----------



## Otto Albor (23 Mar 2017)

Spoiler



Blues Saraceno ~ Smokin' Fire (2013) - YouTube



Blues Saraceno Here comes trouble - YouTube

Nick Nolan - Life Of Sin - YouTube



Spoiler



TNA Aces & Eights Theme Song Deadman's Hand - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (23 Mar 2017)

Eagles - The Last Resort - (Paradise) - "The Last Resort" lyrics on screen & description - YouTube


----------



## alfie (23 Mar 2017)

Hammers Of Misfortune "Doomed Parade" (OFFICIAL) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (23 Mar 2017)

J. Balvin - Sigo Extrañándote - YouTube


----------



## alfie (24 Mar 2017)

Ross Hammond - High Rivers - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (24 Mar 2017)

Camille _ Music Hole _ Home is where it hurts

*Camille _ Music Hole _ Home is where it hurts*


Exotica - Une Miss s'immisce

*Exotica - Une Miss s'immisce*


----------



## indemunlai (24 Mar 2017)

The Wanderer - Fallout 4 (Diamond Radio) - YouTube


Spoiler



Ain't That A Kick In the Head- Dean Martin - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Mar 2017)

Republica - Out Of The Darkness - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Mar 2017)

Diana Ross - Chain Reaction - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (25 Mar 2017)

EPIC ROCK | ''Lapse'' by Black Math - YouTube

Black Math - Singularity (Epic Dramatic Orchestral) - YouTube



Spoiler



Black Math Horseman - Bird Of All Faiths and None - Bell From Madrone - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (25 Mar 2017)

[youtube]p0x6FEDV-ig[/youtube]


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Mar 2017)

Little Nemo - L'Heure D'Hiver - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Mar 2017)

The Brian Jonestown Massacre - Fingertips - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (25 Mar 2017)

[youtube]R-QaBK4TRsE[/youtube]


----------



## Usuario: (25 Mar 2017)

CAZZETTE - Together (Official Video) ft. Newtimers

*CAZZETTE - Together (Official Video) ft. Newtimers*


CAZZETTE - She Wants Me Dead (CAZZETTE vs. AronChupa) [Official Video] ft. The High

*CAZZETTE - She Wants Me Dead (CAZZETTE vs. AronChupa) [Official Video] ft. The High*


----------



## Otto Albor (25 Mar 2017)

Blue States - Allies - YouTube

Blue States - Down the Days - YouTube



Spoiler



Blue States - Elios Therepia - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Mar 2017)

Red - Perfect Life - YouTube

Skillet - "Feel Invincible" [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## parserito (26 Mar 2017)

Precioso nocturno de Agghazy:

Agghazy


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Mar 2017)

An Die Freude (Ode To Joy) W/ Lyrics - YouTube

Plus te negro de yunnan, chutazo de endomorfinas en toa la cocorota.


----------



## indemunlai (26 Mar 2017)

Snoop Dogg ft The Doors - Riders on the Storm - YouTube


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (26 Mar 2017)

Temazo donde los haya:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4kfwhUm3O8


----------



## Bujix (26 Mar 2017)

Prince Royce, Shakira - Deja vu (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (26 Mar 2017)

Cariño mío → LP Vuela alto (Paloma San Basilio)

*Cariño mío → LP Vuela alto (Paloma San Basilio)*


----------



## Otto Albor (26 Mar 2017)

EUROPE - "WAR OF KINGS" Official Video - YouTube

Europe Second day subtitulada - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (27 Mar 2017)

[youtube]zju6KbP_1xY[/youtube]


----------



## alcorconita (27 Mar 2017)

Roma no paga traidores.

La Polla Records - Tu Alucinas - YouTube


----------



## Manufacturer (27 Mar 2017)

The Pogues - Lorca's Novena - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (27 Mar 2017)

12 - Europe - Vasastan (Instrumental) - YouTube

06 - Europe - California 405 - YouTube


Spoiler



02 - Europe - Hole In My Pocket - YouTube


----------



## alcorconita (27 Mar 2017)

The Snake - Al Wilson - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-mar-2017 at 19:37 ----------

The Cramps - "Wrong Way Ticket" - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-mar-2017 at 19:42 ----------

George Thorogood and the Delaware Destroyers - "One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer" - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-mar-2017 at 19:52 ----------

Jimmy Smith _ The Cat (1964) - JamilSR - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-mar-2017 at 19:54 ----------

The Blues Busters - Behold (Ska version) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (27 Mar 2017)

Jazz Funk - Hiroshi Fukumura & Sadao Watanabe - Hunt Up Wind

*Jazz Funk - Hiroshi Fukumura & Sadao Watanabe - Hunt Up Wind*


Hiroshi Fukumura with Sadao Watanabe - White Clouds (1978)

*Hiroshi Fukumura with Sadao Watanabe - White Clouds (1978)*



Spoiler



Hiroshi Fukumura and Sadao Watanabe - Hunt up wind (full album)

*Hiroshi Fukumura and Sadao Watanabe - Hunt up wind (full album)*


----------



## Usuario: (28 Mar 2017)

Drive-By Truckers - Goddamn Lonely Love

*Drive-By Truckers - Goddamn Lonely Love*


Drive-By Truckers - Where The Devil Don't Stay

*Drive-By Truckers - Where The Devil Don't Stay*


----------



## Otto Albor (28 Mar 2017)

Any Other Name - Thomas Newman - YouTube

Stephen J. Anderson - Path To Freedom (Epic Uplifting Inspirational) - YouTube



Spoiler



20. Blue States - Season Song (28 Days Later Soundtrack OST) - YouTube
wk


----------



## alfie (29 Mar 2017)

Xing Sa - Eau - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (29 Mar 2017)

verano 2k16

[youtube]2Y6Nne8RvaA[/youtube]


----------



## pusycat (29 Mar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu3K1njbYqs


----------



## Usuario: (29 Mar 2017)

Jesse Mac Cormack - After The Glow (Official Video)

*Jesse Mac Cormack - After The Glow (Official Video)*


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Mar 2017)

Europe - 12 - In My Time - YouTube

Europe - 02 - Last Look At Eden - YouTube



Spoiler



Europe No stone unturned (live) subtitulada español - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (30 Mar 2017)

Chumbawamba- Thubthumping -lyrics - YouTube

¿Os acordáis?


----------



## Usuario: (30 Mar 2017)

Sade - No Ordinary Love

*Sade - No Ordinary Love*



Spoiler



Sade - By Your Side

*Sade - By Your Side*


----------



## indemunlai (30 Mar 2017)

Depeche Mode - Going Backwards (Spirit 2017) - YouTube


Spoiler



Rammstein - Stripped (Depeche mode cover) - YouTube


----------



## alcorconita (31 Mar 2017)

Sitting In The Park - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (31 Mar 2017)

T.Rex 'Children Of The Revolution'

*T.Rex 'Children Of The Revolution'*


----------



## Bujix (1 Abr 2017)

Que paséis bonito sábado
Luis Fonsi - Despacito ft. Daddy Yankee - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (1 Abr 2017)

I'm a King Bee - Ray Jalbert - Heavy Swamp Blues - YouTube


Spoiler



Killer Southern Swamp Rock - I Need Those Things- R.J and the Houndogs - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Abr 2017)

Skillet - "Feel Invincible" [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (2 Abr 2017)

Black Eyed Peas - Someday (HQ)

*Black Eyed Peas - Someday (HQ)*



Spoiler



The Black Eyed Peas - Fashion Beats

*The Black Eyed Peas - Fashion Beats*


The Black Eyed Peas - Just Can't Get Enough

*The Black Eyed Peas - Just Can't Get Enough*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2017)

Tess Parks - Somedays (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (2 Abr 2017)

Angel Olsen - "Windows" (Official Video)

*Angel Olsen - "Windows" (Official Video)*


----------



## Cacaceitero (2 Abr 2017)

Rocanró foreva an neva, ouh yeaaaaaah



Spoiler



Bonafide - Something's Dripping (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (2 Abr 2017)

Abba - The Winner Takes It All - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (2 Abr 2017)

The Yellow Rose of Texas - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (2 Abr 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg-7HSMg1CM


----------



## indemunlai (2 Abr 2017)

Carlos Santana Samba Pa Ti - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Abr 2017)

Spandau Ballet - True - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (3 Abr 2017)

Little Mix - No More Sad Songs (Official Video) ft. Machine Gun Kelly - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (3 Abr 2017)

Lord Huron - The Night We Met

*Lord Huron - The Night We Met*


----------



## hydra69 (3 Abr 2017)

[youtube]_kacFU6Oog4[/youtube]


----------



## indemunlai (3 Abr 2017)

Violin cover -Carlos Santana-Moonflower-Flor D'Luna-Themis Nikoloudis - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2017)

Lifehouse - You And Me - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (4 Abr 2017)

Xriz - No soy el mismo feat. Ana Mena (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Abr 2017)

Katrina and The Waves - Going Down To Liverpool - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (4 Abr 2017)

Buen rocanró hamija Siken, y con ese toque lo-fi tan guaperson :Aplauso:

Agrego tema oculto de, para mí, el mejor disco de Megadeth (lo tengo iriginal y en el coche, of course):

Megadeth - Capitol Punishment (Hidden Track) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (4 Abr 2017)

Hamilton Leithauser +Rostam - A 1000 Times

*Hamilton Leithauser +Rostam - A 1000 Times*


Springtime Carnivore - Under The Spell

*Springtime Carnivore - Under The Spell*


----------



## indemunlai (4 Abr 2017)

Manu Chao - Bongo Bong [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (4 Abr 2017)

_El príncipe chandalero._ Bruno Mars. LoMe. (LoMejor)
Bruno Mars - That


----------



## alfie (5 Abr 2017)

Steely Dan - Reelin' In the Years - YouTube


Wigwam - Do or Die - YouTube

Wigwam - Eddie and the boys - YouTube

Pekka Pohjola: Matemaatikon lentonäytös/Mathematician's Air Display - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (5 Abr 2017)

Etta James - It's allright - YouTube


----------



## Gorgias (5 Abr 2017)

Preto Style - Boka Strada [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (5 Abr 2017)

Status Quo - Whatever you want (HD 16:9)

*Status Quo - Whatever you want (HD 16:9)*


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (5 Abr 2017)

[youtube]5b2w_nJLuvw[/youtube]


----------



## Bujix (6 Abr 2017)

Abraham Mateo - Enamorate (Concierto Entre Amigos) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (6 Abr 2017)

Joss Stone - It's a Man's World (Coco Mademoiselle) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (7 Abr 2017)

The Jesus and Mary Chain - War On Peace (Damage and Joy) - YouTube


Spoiler



American Witch (animated) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (7 Abr 2017)

The Alarm - Spirit of 76 (Full Version)

*The Alarm - Spirit of 76 (Full Version)*


The Alarm 'The Stand' the Tube 1983

*The Alarm 'The Stand' the Tube 1983*


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Abr 2017)

Yes - Love Will Find A Way (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Abr 2017)

The Gaslight Anthem - Handwritten - YouTube


----------



## Don Meliton (8 Abr 2017)

GARY NUMAN. no parare hasta que os guste tanto este colgao como me gusta a mi.

Vuelve a casa chico, te voy a hacer sangrar.

Gary Numan- Bleed (Sacrifice) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (8 Abr 2017)

Camarón de la Isla - La Saeta (a dúo con Joan Manuel Serrat)

*Camarón de la Isla - La Saeta (a dúo con Joan Manuel Serrat)*


----------



## DoctorGonzo (8 Abr 2017)

Nominal - Everyday Anyone - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (8 Abr 2017)

12 - Europe - Vasastan (Instrumental) - YouTube

EUROPE - 11. DEVIL SINGS THE BLUES - YouTube



Spoiler



Europe In the future to come live subtitulada español - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (8 Abr 2017)

Soft Cell - Tainted Love - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (8 Abr 2017)

Ian Dury & The Blockheads - Wake up and Make Love with Me - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Abr 2017)

The Gaslight Anthem - Get Hurt - YouTube

---------- Post added 09-abr-2017 at 00:05 ----------

Lesley Roy- Unbeautiful - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Abr 2017)

Tess Parks - Somedays (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (9 Abr 2017)

Santiago Auserón - El tonto Simón (Original Jazz Orquestra) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (9 Abr 2017)

Steely Dan Charlie Freak - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (9 Abr 2017)

Kasabian - You're In Love With a Psycho (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (9 Abr 2017)

Morcheeba - Enjoy The Ride - YouTube


----------



## brux (9 Abr 2017)

Tak Gud for søndag

[youtube]meaVNHch96o[/youtube]


----------



## Usuario: (9 Abr 2017)

Hot Chip - Look At Where We Are

*Hot Chip - Look At Where We Are*



Spoiler



Hot Chip - How Do You Do? (Official Video)

*Hot Chip - How Do You Do? (Official Video)*


Hot Chip - These Chains

*Hot Chip - These Chains*


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (9 Abr 2017)

Neptune Project 6hr Open to Close Toronto 2016 by Neptune Project | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## BUDY (10 Abr 2017)

Yngwie Malmsteen : Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (ABBA) - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (10 Abr 2017)

[youtube]fT6vkFL0Xu4[/youtube]


----------



## Usuario: (10 Abr 2017)

Koko Taylor Piece Of Man

*Koko Taylor Piece Of Man*


----------



## Capitán Fandiño (10 Abr 2017)

Los Hooligans - Despeinada - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (10 Abr 2017)

Manos divergentes - Jesús Glück - YouTube

El tiempo es un pájaro rebelde - Jesús Glück - YouTube

Jesús Gluck - En el estanque - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (10 Abr 2017)

Lo mejor es la coreo de *Matt Steffanina. *@MattSteffanina Choreography 
"NO MONEY" - Galantis Dance | @MattSteffanina Choreography #NotThisTime - YouTube


----------



## alfie (11 Abr 2017)

ESPERANTO - Eleanor Rigby - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (11 Abr 2017)

Axel Thesleff - Bad Karma (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Abr 2017)

The Exploited - God Save The queen - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (11 Abr 2017)

Arleta "Mia fora thymamai" ("Once, I Remember")

*Arleta "Mia fora thymamai" ("Once, I Remember")*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2017)

pish - brian jonestown massacre (1080) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (12 Abr 2017)

Felices vacaciones a todo el que pueda disfrutarlas.

Letra Dama y Vagabundo - Bromas Aparte ft. Ana Mena - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2017)

dropping bombs on the sun - brian jonestown massacre - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2017)

Anti-Nowhere League - "My God's Bigger Than Your God" - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (12 Abr 2017)

Deep Purple - Highway Star (Remastered edition) Lyrics (HQ/HD) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (12 Abr 2017)

The Chemical Brothers - Wide Open ft. Beck - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (12 Abr 2017)

Daft Punk - Give Life Back to Music (Official Audio) - YouTube

♪ヽ( ⌒o⌒)人(⌒-⌒ )v ♪


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2017)

Skinny Puppy - Glass Houses - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (12 Abr 2017)

NANCY SINATRA - Sugar Town 1967

*NANCY SINATRA - Sugar Town 1967*


BADBADNOTGOOD - CAN'T LEAVE THE NIGHT [[[OFFICIAL VIDEO]]]

*BADBADNOTGOOD - CAN'T LEAVE THE NIGHT [[[OFFICIAL VIDEO]]]*


----------



## ametsalari (12 Abr 2017)

Miguel Hernández - Vicente Monera "El sol, la rosa y el niño" - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2017)

Tess Parks - This Time Next Year - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (12 Abr 2017)

Elton John - Crocodile Rock - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Abr 2017)

Cabaret Nocturne - Blind Trust - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Abr 2017)

Matt Monro - Alguien cantó (Completa) - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (13 Abr 2017)

Brutal. Me pone los pelos como escarpias...

Henrik Chaim Goldschmidt plays "Gabriel's Oboe" - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Abr 2017)

Mareux - Cold Summer - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (13 Abr 2017)

ametsalari dijo:


> Miguel Hernández - Vicente Monera "El sol, la rosa y el niño" - YouTube




Kokolo - Soul Power

*Kokolo - Soul Power*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Abr 2017)

The Horrors Your Love (Frankie Knuckles Cover) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2017)

Bianca Atzei - Ora esisti solo tu [Sanremo 2017] - YouTube

Ermal Meta - Vietato Morire (Official Video) [Sanremo 2017] - YouTube

Qué envidia escuchar el festival de San remo con tantas buenas canciones y nosotros con nuestra mierda de música.

Y esta es la que les va a representar en Eurovisión:

Francesco Gabbani - Occidentali's Karma - YouTube

Ojalá ganen.


----------



## el ruinas II (14 Abr 2017)

la mejor marcha militar ever

Königgrätzer Marsch - Wehrmacht - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Abr 2017)

I Drink Alone - George Thorogood and the Destroyers - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (14 Abr 2017)

The Stooges - Search And Destroy - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (14 Abr 2017)

[youtube]qMwcsIY1GYE[/youtube]

cut it cut it cut it


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Abr 2017)

PDA - Interpol - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Abr 2017)

Flying Through the Smoke - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (15 Abr 2017)

Spoiler



Michael Kiske Amanda Somerville - If I Had A Wish (Official Video) - YouTube



I throw away my sorrows
There was one chance to escape into what
They call the other side
One more bad dream and I'm gone
It's hard to walk this road alone
With no more fire burning inside

I'm not superhuman, got a leak in my plan now
And if everything will fall to pieces
As the blue sky's turning black
And my mirror starts to crack

As far as the eye can see
You mean so much to me
If I had just one more wish
And I don't know which way I should go
My heart says yes - my mind says no

Saw the demons dancing
An angel takes me out of hell
I came to understand
Arrived at less than zero
This arrow starts to kill me
Deep inside and burns all pride

I'm not superhuman, got a leak in my plan now

And if everything will fall to pieces
As the blue sky's turning black
And my mirror starts to crack

As far as the eye can see
You mean so much to me
If I had just one more wish
And I don't know which way I should go
My heart says yes - my mind says no

(Solo)

I'm not superhuman, got a leak in my plan now
And if everything will fall to pieces
As the blue sky's turning black
And my mirror starts to crack

As far as the eye can see
You mean so much to me
If I had just one more wish
And I don't know which way I should go
My heart says yes - my mind says no


----------



## DoctorGonzo (15 Abr 2017)

Katy Perry - Rise (Official) - YouTube


Spoiler



Nine Inch Nails - Suck (Español Subs) Live AATCHB - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Abr 2017)

No sabía ni que Aerosmith seguían sacando discos, pero la verdad es que el último es bastante bueno.
Aerosmith - What Could Have Been Love - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (15 Abr 2017)

[youtube]eZqZschnrxM[/youtube]


----------



## Spieluhr (15 Abr 2017)

Pues ahora mismo escuchando a Mattia Vlad Morleo, una chiquilla italiana de sólo 16 años y con una madurez musical que asombra. Es increíble que una persona tan joven pueda tenga ese nivel. No es Ludovico Enaudi... aun.


----------



## indemunlai (15 Abr 2017)

John Mayall 04 Change Your Ways - YouTube


Spoiler



Cucurrucucú Paloma | Sílvia Pérez Cruz i Raül Fernández - YouTube
Sílvia Pérez Cruz i Cástor Pérez - Veinte años - YouTube


----------



## alfie (15 Abr 2017)

BADBADNOTGOOD - Speaking Gently - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (15 Abr 2017)

Spoiler



Disturbed-Ten Thousand Fist - YouTube



Survivor
Survivor

One more goddamn day when I know what I want
And my want will be considered tonight, considered tonight
Just another day when all that I want
Will mark me as a sinner tonight, I'm a sinner tonight, yeah

[Chorus]
People can no longer cover their eyes
If this disturbs you then walk away
You will remember the night you were struck by the sight of
Ten Thousand fists in the air

Power un-restrained dead on the mark
Is what we will deliver tonight, deliver tonight
Pleasure fused with pain this triumph of the soul
will make you shiver tonight, will make you shiver tonight, yeah

[Chorus]

We are the ones that will open your mind
Leave the weak and the haunted behind [4x]

[Chorus]

Ten Thousand fists in the air
Ten Thousand fists in the air


----------



## El fantasma de Abravanel (15 Abr 2017)

[YOUTUBE]kvDMlk3kSYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Usuario: (15 Abr 2017)

Kim Gordon - "Murdered Out"

*Kim Gordon - "Murdered Out"*


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Abr 2017)

cher LIVE IN CONCERT - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Abr 2017)

Eric Clapton - Travelling East (1988) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (16 Abr 2017)

U N K L E ft Moby - God Moving Over The Face Of The Waters - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (16 Abr 2017)

CAKE - Never There - YouTube


Spoiler



"Ruby Don't Take Your Love To Town" by CAKE - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Abr 2017)

OBJETIVO BIRMANIA "La caza/ A mi chico le gusta el inglés" - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (16 Abr 2017)

Brenda Lee - I'm Sorry

*Brenda Lee - I'm Sorry*




Spoiler



La Fille Sur Le Pont - Who Will Take My Dreams Away? - Marianne Faithfull (2)

*La Fille Sur Le Pont - Who Will Take My Dreams Away? - Marianne Faithfull (2)*


----------



## el ruinas II (16 Abr 2017)

intemporal, elegante, el mejor vals ever

Johannes Brahms - Waltz Opus 39 Nr. 15 For Violin - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Abr 2017)

Primal Scream - Accelerator - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (17 Abr 2017)

Count Basie cover of The Beatles's Michelle (Verve 1966) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (17 Abr 2017)

Blue Foundation - Eyes On Fire (Official Music Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



Ode al pomodoro - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (17 Abr 2017)

Adrian Rodriguez - Love Me Again ft. Juan Magan - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (17 Abr 2017)

Alannah Myles - Black Velvet - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (17 Abr 2017)

Benny Goodman and His Orchestra - Good-Bye 1935

*Benny Goodman and His Orchestra - Good-Bye 1935*


"SING, SING, SING" BY BENNY GOODMAN

*"SING, SING, SING" BY BENNY GOODMAN*


----------



## Alt64 (17 Abr 2017)

Aprovechando que en Antena3 echan X-men Días de futuro pasado, pongo a Moody Blues y su LP Days of future passed.

Aqui la canción más famosa del LP (Nights in White Satin) en spoiler el LP completo:

The Moody Blues - Days Of Future Passed (1967, Studio Album) 07 THE NIGHT: Nights in White Satin - YouTube



Spoiler



Days Of Future Passed - The Moody Blues - Full Album Remaster - YouTube




---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 23:13 ----------

Y ya que le dan muchos thanks al vals de Johannes Brahms, aqui un vals compuesto por "Anthony Hopkins", si es que Anibal es mucho Anibal.

Precioso vals de Anthony Hopkins ejecutado por el violinista André Rieu - YouTube

PD: No se que es más impresionante, si la música o la cara que va poniendo Hopkins al escucharla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2017)

BUDY dijo:


> Alannah Myles - Black Velvet - YouTube



Has visto el anuncio de la niña, ¿eh?


----------



## elena francis (18 Abr 2017)

'J.S. Bach - Suite for Solo Cello no. 1 in G major - Prelude' by Denise Djokic - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 01:12 ----------

Artie Shaw : Begin the Beguine - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (18 Abr 2017)

Elvis Presley - Don't Be Cruel - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (18 Abr 2017)

Black Sabbath-Neon Knights(1980) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (18 Abr 2017)

Irma Thomas Anyone Who Knows What Love Is

*Irma Thomas Anyone Who Knows What Love Is*


----------



## Bujix (18 Abr 2017)

Noah Cyrus - Stay Together (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (18 Abr 2017)

Patrick Hernandez Born To Be Alive Maxi Extended Disco Purrfection Edit 1979 HQ - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (19 Abr 2017)

¿El Tigre de Gales versionando esta cancionaza? seeeeh, así es

EMF feat. Tom Jones - Unbelievable (Live) - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (19 Abr 2017)

Alguien se acuerda de B'52

The B-52's - "Rock Lobster" (Countdown 1980) - YouTube


----------



## hartman (19 Abr 2017)

RADIOACTIVITY - KRAFTWERK - HD Live - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (19 Abr 2017)

Y una tonta.... pelin power rock.

Peaches- Fuck the pain away |Lyrics on screen| - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (19 Abr 2017)

Iggy pop-Lust for life-Lust for life - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (19 Abr 2017)

Mola la de arriba.
Obligaciones laborales MANDAN. Hasta pronto.


Jackie DeShannon - What The World Needs Now Is Love - ( Alta Calidad ) HD - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (19 Abr 2017)

Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra - Can't Get You Out Of My Head - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (19 Abr 2017)

Danzig - Mother - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (19 Abr 2017)

Ben Folds - Landed

*Ben Folds - Landed*


----------



## Alt64 (19 Abr 2017)

Un blues-illo

Blues Cousins - The Dream - YouTube

Una buena lista en spoiler mix blued, Rhythm, pop. etc tranquila


Spoiler



JT Coldfire - She's Crazy - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (20 Abr 2017)

Kim Wilde - Kids in America (1981) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (20 Abr 2017)

The Specials - What I Like Most About You Is Your Girlfriend (Nouvelle Vague LateNightTales) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (20 Abr 2017)

Wayne Wade - Lady ( With Sax ) - YouTube


----------



## nate (20 Abr 2017)

Highly Suspect - My Name Is Human [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2017)

Foo Fighters - Best Of You - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (20 Abr 2017)

I Dream To Sleep - H2O

*I Dream To Sleep - H2O*


----------



## yungagujetas (21 Abr 2017)

Esto, que recuerdo haberlo bailado con ella el otro sábado justo antes de que me pegara la mezcla de orfidal y alcohol y dejar de guardar recuerdos :___ 

Me cago en la polla, a ver si pone el enlace de una vez. Es "Felicidad", de La Cabra Mecánica.

FELICIDAD -la cabra mecanica - YouTube


Hoy hemos tenido esta conversación. ¿Creéis que lo cancelará mañana?


----------



## Alt64 (21 Abr 2017)

Viejos tiempos, cuando se reinvento la música .... 

Santana - Soul Sacrifice 1969 "Woodstock" Live Video HQ - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (21 Abr 2017)

Vivaldi - Winter (The Four Seasons) 4/4 - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (21 Abr 2017)

Rick Astley - Together Forever - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (21 Abr 2017)

Triana Pura - Manuela (bulerias) - YouTube


Spoiler



Papas aliñá (buleria) fernando de la morena - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Abr 2017)

Nesli e Alice Paba - Do Retta A Te (Sanremo 2017) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (21 Abr 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9se2fqFMfw8&feature=share


----------



## Usuario: (21 Abr 2017)

Nina Zilli - 50mila ft. Giuliano Palma

*Nina Zilli - 50mila ft. Giuliano Palma*


----------



## Alt64 (22 Abr 2017)

Todas las personas tienen sentimientos, todas aman a sus seres queridos (salvo los psicopatas), la música sirve para unir, aunque algunos pervierten esos sentimientos para querer enfrentarnos.

Lyly Marlen se canto por ambos bandos en la WWII, cantaba sobre la esperanza del regreso al hogar.

*Versión Alemana*
Marlene Dietrich - Lili Marleen - YouTube

*Version Inglesa*
Vera Lynn - Lili Marlene - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (22 Abr 2017)

Royal Blood


Spoiler



LA FOLIE. "YO SOY LA LOCURA". Henry du Bailly (1590-1637) - YouTube


----------



## UsufructO (22 Abr 2017)

Ain't No Rest For The Wicked - Vintage Jazz Cage The Elephant Cover ft. Joey Cook - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (22 Abr 2017)

Lighthouse Family - Lost in Space - YouTube


----------



## Don Meliton (22 Abr 2017)

All that Jazz - subtitulos al español - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Abr 2017)

Jennifer Rush - Power Of Love (extended) - YouTube


----------



## nate (22 Abr 2017)

Jonny Lang (Give me up Again) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (22 Abr 2017)

Paramore: Hard Times [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Paramore: Hard Times [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube



Vaya puta mierda, ¿no? Todos los grupos de ¿rock? están siendo desviados hacia sonidos de este tipo.


----------



## Alt64 (22 Abr 2017)

upcd dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda, ¿no? Todos los grupos de ¿rock? están siendo desviados hacia sonidos de este tipo.



Cientos de maneras de cantar y tocar rock, no ceo que haya uniformidad.

Wolf Alice - "Moaning Lisa Smile" (Live at WFUV) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYlm5w_d8Kc


----------



## DoctorGonzo (23 Abr 2017)

Boldog György napot!:o
Florence + The Machine - Cosmic Love - YouTube


Spoiler



dEUS - Roses (from In A Bar, Under The Sea) - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (23 Abr 2017)

[youtube]SLsTskih7_I[/youtube]

---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 14:06 ----------

[youtube]iX1a3JngmpI[/youtube]


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (23 Abr 2017)

[youtube]tvTRZJ-4EyI[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGonzo (24 Abr 2017)

Royal Blood - Out Of The Black (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (24 Abr 2017)

Ugly Kid Joe - Everything About You - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (24 Abr 2017)

Fargo (Season 3) - Oskus Urug

*Fargo (Season 3) - Oskus Urug*


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Abr 2017)

Brian Tyler - The Show Begins - YouTube

Brian Tyler - Paris Epilogue-End Credits - YouTube



Spoiler



1357 France - 5 - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (25 Abr 2017)

Gorillaz - The Apprentice (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (25 Abr 2017)

Calle 13 - Latinoamérica - YouTube


----------



## james stewart (25 Abr 2017)

Mo performs 'Iron Sky': The Final | The Voice UK 2017 - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (25 Abr 2017)

Ray Manzarek - 04 The Golden Scarab - YouTube


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Abr 2017)

Grupo marrano - El poder de tu verga (El original) - YouTube


----------



## Capitán Fandiño (25 Abr 2017)

SHOCKING BLUE - VENUS(1969) - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (26 Abr 2017)

Yall - Together (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Tons of Latunes (26 Abr 2017)

Como se inserta un video?
lo intento y na

a ver...
Metallica - Enter Sandman - Audio 3D - [EN] - YouTube

Sonido 3d, mooooola :: se me ha quitado el sueño coño!


----------



## Capitán Fandiño (26 Abr 2017)

Finnhamn dijo:


> Como se inserta un video?
> lo intento y na
> 
> a ver...
> ...



Copia la url del video en la barra de direcciones, y luego la pegas directamente, pero le quitas http://
Así es como me sale a mí


----------



## Tons of Latunes (26 Abr 2017)

Capitán Fandiño dijo:


> Copia la url del video en la barra de direcciones, y luego la pegas directamente, pero le quitas http://
> Así es como me sale a mí



Aaaaaaamigo...voy a probar! que el universo te lo pague con una chortina


edito...apañao! ya sale!


----------



## NXVI (26 Abr 2017)

brothermax- where i need to be - YouTube


----------



## Tito Clint (26 Abr 2017)

Estoy escuchando "esta joyita" que acabo de encontrar:

Steve Hackett and Friends - Live in Tokyo (part 1) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (26 Abr 2017)

Queens Of The Stone Age - Little Sister - YouTube


----------



## nate (26 Abr 2017)

Nero - The Thrill - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (26 Abr 2017)

Vanessa Paradis - Be My Baby

*Vanessa Paradis - Be My Baby*


----------



## alfie (26 Abr 2017)

Mastodon Roots Remain - YouTube


----------



## Capitán Fandiño (26 Abr 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMb6KhndQss


----------



## Goyingo (27 Abr 2017)

Keosz - AVA - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (27 Abr 2017)

Filter & the Crystal Method Cant You Trip Like I Do - YouTube


Spoiler



Boy Harsher


----------



## Usuario: (27 Abr 2017)

U2 - With Or Without You

*U2 - With Or Without You*



Spoiler



Lemon - U2

*Lemon - U2*


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (27 Abr 2017)

[youtube]WH9C6oLEtOg[/youtube]


----------



## james stewart (28 Abr 2017)

JEFF BECK LIVE Cause We've Ended As Lovers - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (28 Abr 2017)

Ben L'Oncle Soul Carry Me - YouTube
Ben L'Oncle Soul - Fly Me To The Moon - YouTube


Spoiler



Ben L'Oncle Soul - Soulman - YouTube


----------



## alfie (28 Abr 2017)

tales from the far side - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (28 Abr 2017)

[youtube]jSAwWrbdoEQ[/youtube]


----------



## Usuario: (28 Abr 2017)

DakhaBrakha - Full Performance (Live on KEXP)

*DakhaBrakha - Full Performance (Live on KEXP)*


----------



## panizal (28 Abr 2017)

SiM - Blah Blah Blah (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2017)

Tickle Me Pink - Typical - YouTube

Tickle Me Pink - Madeline - YouTube

POP ETC - Bad Break - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (29 Abr 2017)

fingertips - brian jonestown massacre - YouTube


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (29 Abr 2017)

Midtone - Pearl (Original Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (29 Abr 2017)

Otra subnormalidad - Mama ladilla - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (29 Abr 2017)

Dean Martin - Sway - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (29 Abr 2017)

[youtube]2a4gyJsY0mc[/youtube]


----------



## Capitán Fandiño (29 Abr 2017)

Troggs "With A Girl Like You" - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (30 Abr 2017)

[youtube]tbU3zdAgiX8[/youtube]


----------



## gurrumino (30 Abr 2017)

En un principio, esta canción me hizo amar la música, la letra, y a su interprete incluso..

Murray Head - Say It Ain't So, Joe - YouTube

Apelo a la opinión de mi hamijo Aceitunator Rex a ver que le parece .

---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 15:17 ----------

Incluso en los momentos mas tranquilos.

Even in the Quietest Moments / Composed and sung by Roger Hodgson / Kayaking Music Videos - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 15:24 ----------

Apelo a la opinión de mi hamijo Aceitunator Rex a ver que le parece .


----------



## megamaxi (30 Abr 2017)

Pasacaglia de Biber.

Atencion al minuto al delicado crescendo entre 4:40 y 5:10

BIBER PASSACAGLIA - Elicia Silverstein, violinist - YouTube

Dicen los entendidos que si toda la obra de Biber hubiese sobrevivido hubiera podido rivalizar con Bach y Mozart.

Elicia Silverstein toca el Pasacaglia de Biber


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Abr 2017)

Lime - Guilty (Guilty/Culpable 12" Mix) (Guilty Of This PicMix) 1983 - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (30 Abr 2017)

Love And Rockets - So Alive - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2017)

Acceptance - Fire And Rain (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 May 2017)

The Cult - Love Removal Machine - YouTube


----------



## trukutruku (1 May 2017)

Rhapsody (of Fire) - Dawn of Victory - YouTube

Ensiferum - Into Battle - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (1 May 2017)

Chris Isaak - Baby Did A Bad Bad Thing (Squim Edit) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (1 May 2017)

CHER - If I Could Turn Back Time (live) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (1 May 2017)

The Chemical Brothers - Horse Power - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (1 May 2017)

Dixie Cups Iko Iko stereo

*Dixie Cups Iko Iko stereo*


Kris Jensen - Torture 1962

*Kris Jensen - Torture 1962*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 May 2017)

[youtube]d8ar_GLnxb0[/youtube]


----------



## Bujix (1 May 2017)

*Justin Bieber *de rubio platino, dj negrón (y culozolanas :XX: )
Justin
Justin
Justin:
DJ Khaled - I'm the One ft. Justin Bieber, Quavo, Chance the Rapper, Lil Wayne - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (2 May 2017)

Bonafide - Something's Dripping (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (2 May 2017)

The Oldest Known Melody (Hurrian Hymn no.6 - c.1400 B.C.) - YouTube
Canciones hurritas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## NoRTH (2 May 2017)

Kasabian - stevie - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (2 May 2017)

"Even The Losers" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - DAMN THE TORPEDOES

*"Even The Losers" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - DAMN THE TORPEDOES*


----------



## indemunlai (2 May 2017)

Howe Gelb - Torque (Tango de la Tongue) - YouTube


Spoiler



Howe Gelb & A Band of Gypsies - The Ballad of Lole y Manuel - YouTube


----------



## Victor Chanov (3 May 2017)

Lana Del Rey - Lust For Life (Official Audio) ft. The Weeknd - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (3 May 2017)

Málmhaus (aka Metalhead) - Svarthamar

*Málmhaus (aka Metalhead) - Svarthamar*


Teaze - Heartless World (Official Music Video)

*Teaze - Heartless World (Official Music Video)*


----------



## NoRTH (3 May 2017)

Poison Idea - Feel the Darkness - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (3 May 2017)

Shawn Mendes - There's Nothing Holdin' Me Back (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (4 May 2017)

Caught a Long Wind - YouTube


Spoiler



Ween - 12 Golden Country Greats (1996) [Full Album] - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (4 May 2017)

Bob Marley & the Wailers - Concrete Jungle (live) - YouTube


Spoiler



Satisfy my soul HD - bob marley (En ingles y español) - YouTube


----------



## nate (4 May 2017)

Game of Thrones Main Theme - Tina Guo - YouTube


----------



## Tito Clint (4 May 2017)

KING CRIMSON - EPITAPH (GREG LAKE VOCALS) BEST VERSION - YouTube


----------



## Capitán Fandiño (4 May 2017)

Sylvie Vartan - La plus belle pour aller danser (1965) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (4 May 2017)

Craig Armstrong ft. Paul Buchanan - Lets go out tonight (traducida al español) - YouTube

The Quiet American - End Titles (Nothing In This World) - Craig Armstrong - YouTube



Spoiler



Craig Armstrong - Finding Beauty - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (4 May 2017)

Sweet California - Hum (feat. Juan Magán) (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (4 May 2017)

Sting - Shape Of My Heart (lyrics)
*
Sting - Shape Of My Heart (lyrics)*


----------



## Barspin (4 May 2017)

[youtube]XQmB3wrjxRw[/youtube]


----------



## Capitán Fandiño (5 May 2017)

Grace Jones - La Vie En Rose - ( Alta Calidad ) HD - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (5 May 2017)

matchbox rockabilly rebel - YouTube


Spoiler



The Hillbilly Moon Explosion "Call Me" - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (5 May 2017)

Ice Cube - Check Yo Self - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (5 May 2017)

YAMAGUSHI MOMOE - Mahogany Morning

*YAMAGUSHI MOMOE - Mahogany Morning*


----------



## nate (5 May 2017)

PUSCIFER "THE REMEDY" official video - YouTube


----------



## Victor Chanov (6 May 2017)

ZETAZEROALFA - Luci Blu - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (6 May 2017)

http://i68.tinypic.com/x429gi.jpg






best army ever

Wehrmacht - Königgrätzer Marsch [HD] - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (6 May 2017)

iamamiwhoami; clump - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (6 May 2017)

mama ladilla-todos menos tu - YouTube


----------



## nate (6 May 2017)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> iamamiwhoami; clump - YouTube



No puedo negar que me ha sorprendido ustec. La descubrí hace tiempo y creía que era mi mayor secreto y que nadie aqui en España la conocería. Muy buen gusto tiene ustec, si señor. 

Subo la apuesta
iamamiwhoami; b - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (6 May 2017)

Chopin in Jazz - Nocturne No.20 in C-sharp minor - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (6 May 2017)

Chocky Theme In Stereo

*Chocky Theme In Stereo*


----------



## Sir Connor (6 May 2017)

Rod Stewart - Have You Ever Seen The Rain (Official Video) - YouTube

---------- Post added 06-may-2017 at 21:33 ----------


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 May 2017)

Slowdive - Crazy For You - YouTube


----------



## somnus (7 May 2017)

Lógicamente, hay algo esencialmente equivocado (el pasado no puede retornar) en el regreso de bandas de culto que ya lo fueron todo, pero en este caso haremos una excepcion...



*Slowdive* - _Star Roving _


[YOUTUBE]ogCih4OavoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DoctorGonzo (7 May 2017)

Natasha Atlas - Mon amie la rose - YouTube


Spoiler



How To Destroy Angels - Furlined - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (7 May 2017)

[youtube]RcDCvQbOdig[/youtube]


----------



## Glaucón (7 May 2017)

Gladiator Soundtrack : "The Battle". - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (7 May 2017)

Psyche - Goodbye Horses (Immortality Mix) - YouTube


Spoiler



_The horses represent the five senses from hindu philosophy (The Bhagavad Gita) and the ability to lift one's perception above these physical limitations and to see beyond this limited earthly perspective. According to its writer, "the song is about transcendence over those who see the world as only earthly and finite_


.


----------



## alfie (7 May 2017)

http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpqTdjlSt7w


----------



## Bujix (7 May 2017)

Kiko y Shara - Si me amas (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (7 May 2017)

[youtube]papuvlVeZg8[/youtube]


----------



## Usuario: (7 May 2017)

Ben Howard - Conrad (Official Audio)

*Ben Howard - Conrad (Official Audio)*


----------



## nate (7 May 2017)

Duran Duran - Save a Prayer (Remastered 2003 Version) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2017)

Me parece muy interesante esta banda aunque esté orientada al público femenino adolescente.
La primera de las canciones me hace rememorar a las pelis de adolescentes rebeldes de los 80:
All Time Low: Last Young Renegade [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube

All Time Low: Dirty Laundry [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (7 May 2017)

14 - Angela Undress - YouTube

American Beauty Score - 15 - Marine - Thomas Newman - YouTube



Spoiler






Spoiler



American Beauty Score - 09 - Bloodless Freak - Thomas Newman - YouTube


"Arose" by Thomas Newman - American Beauty Soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 May 2017)

Uno de mis temas favoritos. Un tema inmortal 

Héroes del Silencio - Entre dos tierras - YouTube

ᕕ(⌐■_■)ᕗ ♪♬


----------



## indemunlai (8 May 2017)

Pascal Wintz plays Georgia On My Mind - version2 - YouTube


Spoiler



Ben l'Oncle Soul - These Arms Of Mine (Live - Otis Redding Cover) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (8 May 2017)

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Up Around The Bend

*Creedence Clearwater Revival: Up Around The Bend*





Spoiler



Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lookin' Out My Back Door

*Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lookin' Out My Back Door*


----------



## Victor Chanov (9 May 2017)

Iberian Wolves - Rumbo al sol - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (9 May 2017)

Unkle / Keys To The Kingdom - YouTube


----------



## Norske (9 May 2017)

Dexys Midnight Runners - Geno - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (9 May 2017)

Ronan Keating - Life Is a Rollercoaster - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (9 May 2017)

Thomas Newman - Elise (The Adjustment Bureau Soundtrack) - YouTube

Thomas Newman - The Adjustment Bureau Score - The Ripples Must Be Endless (End Title) - YouTube


Spoiler



Thomas Newman - Four Elections - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (10 May 2017)

I Can't Stand the Rain - Ann Peebles (Morgan James Cover) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (10 May 2017)

Rag'n'Bone Man - Human (Sub. Español) - YouTube

Ten More Days - Avicii (Letra Sub. Español) - YouTube



Spoiler



Tom Day - Crossroads - YouTube


----------



## Bujix (10 May 2017)

PSY -


----------



## DoctorGonzo (11 May 2017)

Nine Inch Nails - The Perfect Drug (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (11 May 2017)

Lay Down Sally - The Best of Pickin' on Eric Clapton: The Ultimate Bluegrass Tribute - YouTube
_


Spoiler



There is nothing that is wrong
In wanting you to stay here with me.
I know you've got somewhere to go,
But won't you make yourself at home and stay with me?
And don't you ever leave.

Lay down, Sally, and rest you in my arms.
Don't you think you want someone to talk to?
Lay down, Sally, no need to leave so soon.
I've been trying all night long just to talk to you.

The sun ain't nearly on the rise
And we still got the moon and stars above.
Underneath the velvet skies,
Love is all that matters. Won't you stay with me?
And don't you ever leave.

Lay down, Sally, and rest you in my arms.
Don't you think you want someone to talk to?
Lay down, Sally, no need to leave so soon.
I've been trying all night long just to talk to you.

I long to see the morning light
Coloring your face so dreamily.
So don't you go and say goodbye,
You can lay your worries down and stay with me.
And don't you ever leave.

Lay down, Sally, and rest you in my arms.
Don't you think you want someone to talk to?
Lay down, Sally, no need to leave so soon.
I've been trying all night long just to talk to you.

Lay down, Sally, and rest you in my arms.
Don't you think you want someone to talk to?
Lay down, Sally, no need to leave so soon.
I've been trying all night long just to talk to you.


_


----------



## Usuario: (11 May 2017)

Josh Ritter - Homecoming [Official Audio]

*Josh Ritter - Homecoming [Official Audio]*



Spoiler



The Blasters - So long baby goodbye

*The Blasters - So long baby goodbye*


----------



## Inkalus (12 May 2017)

Insuficiente - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (12 May 2017)

Ichiro Mizuki - Mazinger Z - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (12 May 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkSgbKOINkQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## indemunlai (12 May 2017)

A. VIVALDI: «La Stravaganza» Violin Concerto in E minor Op.4/2 RV 279, L'Arte dell'Arco - YouTube


Spoiler



A. VIVALDI: Concerto for Violin, Strings and B.C. in E minor RV 273, Europa Galante - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (12 May 2017)

Attack of the Hook Handed Man - YouTube

The Wide Window - YouTube



Spoiler



20 So Was Red - The Shawshank Redemption: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack - YouTube


Spoiler



A Series of Unfortunate Events | Theme Song [HD] | Netflix - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (13 May 2017)

Spoiler



Beyond the Black - In The Shadows - YouTube


----------



## james stewart (13 May 2017)

Antonio Orozco en 'Abierto hasta las 2': "Mi héroe" - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (13 May 2017)

Lorn - Tempered By Your Love + Conduit - YouTube


Spoiler



Wavves-Nine Is God - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (13 May 2017)

La Polla Records - Palabras - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (13 May 2017)

Xavier Rudd & Izintaba "Time to Smile" 2010 Koonyum Sun Album World Tour - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (13 May 2017)

Spoiler



Social Distortion -- "Gimme the Sweet and Lowdown" - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (13 May 2017)

Gladiator - Now We Are Free Super Theme Song - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (13 May 2017)

You Don't Know (Featuring Glen David Andrews And The Rebirth Brass Band) by Galactic - Ya-Ka-May

*You Don't Know (Featuring Glen David Andrews And The Rebirth Brass Band) by Galactic - Ya-Ka-May*


----------



## Victor Chanov (13 May 2017)

The Belmonts - We Belong Together - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 May 2017)

Para no petar yo sola el hilo de los que debaten si se fo o no se fo a las Bangles sigo aquí:

The Bangles, "Let It Go" - YouTube

---------- Post added 14-may-2017 at 03:01 ----------

Una poca conocida:

The Bangles / M Steele: 'Something to Believe In' (1988 'Everything') - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 May 2017)

Interpol - Take you on a cruise - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (14 May 2017)

Drain You (Live On "Nulle Part Ailleurs", Paris, France/1... - YouTube


Spoiler



Dead Can Dance- Rakim - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (14 May 2017)

Otra subnormalidad - Mama ladilla - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (14 May 2017)

Of Monsters and Men


Spoiler



Ziggy Marley Drive 50 FIRST - YouTube


----------



## alfie (14 May 2017)

Mike Keneally plays "In The Trees" Part 1 on EMGtv - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2017)

Volbeat - Black Rose (Lyric Video) ft. Danko Jones - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (14 May 2017)

Cold as Ike - YouTube

Drive Away - YouTube



Spoiler



His Judgement cometh (The Shawshank Redemption Soundtrack) - YouTube


----------



## Barspin (15 May 2017)

[youtube]0T6yvXJhRLc[/youtube]

Minuto 22


----------



## Usuario: (15 May 2017)

CHU-KOSAKA - ボン・ボヤージ波止場

*CHU-KOSAKA - ボン・ボヤージ波止場*


----------



## Otto Albor (15 May 2017)

Tom Day & Monsoonsiren - Conversations - YouTube

Tom Day - Enter Pyongyang - YouTube



Spoiler



Tom Day - Lost and Found - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (16 May 2017)

Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross - A Minute To Breathe - YouTube


Spoiler



hunchback of machu pichu - bjm - YouTube


----------



## alfie (16 May 2017)

Deus Ex Machina - Devoto 03. Multiverso - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (16 May 2017)

rosamunde kürstin von zyper, "wie lebt sich´s so frohlich im grünen"

Schubert


----------



## Victor Chanov (16 May 2017)

Zodiac Mindwarp Prime Mover video - YouTube


----------



## foreromatic2000 (16 May 2017)

Una artista de 19 años que he descubierto en Spotify y que aunque por ahora solo ha sacado algún EP y singles sueltos promete:

Grace Mitchell - Now - YouTube

Grace Mitchell - NoLo (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## William Kidd (16 May 2017)

Memory palace, de between the buried and me... bandaza

enviado desde mi super nintendo


----------



## Otto Albor (17 May 2017)

Blues Saraceno - Mic Drop - YouTube

EPIC ROCK | ''Get Up'' by Extreme Music (All Good Things) - YouTube


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (17 May 2017)

*PD:* No sé como se ponen vídeos, lo siento :´(

*Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood*

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood - YouTube


----------



## William Kidd (17 May 2017)

Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass - Spanish Flea - YouTube 

enviado desde mi super nintendo


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (17 May 2017)

[youtube]GzU8KqOY8YA[/youtube]
[youtube]aatr_2MstrI[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGonzo (17 May 2017)

Marian Hill - Down - YouTube


Spoiler



Superorganism - It's All Good - YouTube


----------



## William Kidd (17 May 2017)

Rush - Far Cry (Video) - YouTube

enviado desde mi super nintendo


----------



## Usuario: (17 May 2017)

Pet Shop Boys - Go West

*Pet Shop Boys - Go West*


----------



## indemunlai (17 May 2017)

Tom Waits - The long way home - YouTube


----------



## nate (17 May 2017)

Messer Chups - Curse of Stephen Kong - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (17 May 2017)

Blue Eyes Cry - Blues in Me - YouTube

Kled Mone - Hit the road Jack (Feeling Good) - YouTube



Spoiler




6: Fish Are Friends Not Food (Finding Nemo: The Musical) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 May 2017)

siken dijo:


> Para no petar yo sola el hilo de los que debaten si se fo o no se fo a las Bangles sigo aquí:
> 
> The Bangles, "Let It Go" - YouTube
> 
> ...



A la cantante por supuesto que melafo.

---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 23:43 ----------

Merece la pena dar una oportunidad a estas bandas:

Mother Mother - Love Stuck - YouTube

Excomponente de One Direction que no suena nada mal:
Harry Styles - Sign of the Times - YouTube

Y una canción atemporal:
Lord Huron - The Night We Met (Lyric Video) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKcIedFBiVU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqoyKzgkqR4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsI-thqW5Ks


----------



## alfie (18 May 2017)

Lindstrom - Eg-Ged-Osis - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 May 2017)

Tema curioso: guiris(Erasure) haciendo tema pachanguero-mexicano.

Erasure - La Gloria - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (18 May 2017)

Rosemary Fairweather - Chemicals - YouTube


Spoiler



Unkle - Chemical - YouTube


----------



## brian boru (18 May 2017)

//www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VEivPWPp-8


----------



## Usuario: (18 May 2017)

Mac Davis - It's Hard To Be Humble (1980)

*Mac Davis - It's Hard To Be Humble (1980)*


World Party - Ship of Fools

*World Party - Ship of Fools*




Spoiler



Ship of Fools

*Ship of Fools*

Minor Mishap Marching Band - "Track Suit"

*Minor Mishap Marching Band - "Track Suit"*


----------



## indemunlai (18 May 2017)

Chris Rea - The road to hell (long version CD) HD - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (18 May 2017)

Chris cornell, irrepetible.
Soundgarden - Fell On Black Days - YouTube

Soundgarden - The Day I Tried To Live - YouTube



Spoiler



Audioslave - Shadow on the Sun [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (19 May 2017)

Cibelle - Só sei viver no Samba - YouTube
GREEN GRASS OFFICIAL VIDEO - CIBELLE - YouTube


Spoiler



Jeremiah Johnson - Violence Montage (song) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (19 May 2017)

Audioslave - Be Yourself - YouTube


Spoiler



Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (19 May 2017)

Spoiler



Oficina G3 - Clipe da música Incondicional - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (19 May 2017)

" George Harrison " ~ " Cheer Down " !! - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 May 2017)

Led Zeppelin - In The Evening (Rough Mix) 2015 Deluxe Edition - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 May 2017)

Silencers - Walk With the Night - A Blues for Buddha - 1988 - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (20 May 2017)

Chris Cornell - Nearly Forgot My Broken Heart (Lyric Video) - YouTube



Spoiler



Chris Cornell - Nearly Forgot My Broken Heart - YouTube


Chris Cornell - Steel Rain - YouTube



Spoiler



Slash feat. Chris Cornell - Promise (Subtitulos Español) - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 May 2017)

Ara Malikian. The Incredible Story of Violin. Ay Tikar Tikar HD - YouTube

---------- Post added 20-may-2017 at 01:24 ----------

Prefiero la versión de Led Z. Que conste.

Ara Malikian 15 Symphonic. Kashmir (Led Zeppelin Cover) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 May 2017)

Ride - Leave Them All Behind (live at Brixton Academy 27/03/1992) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (20 May 2017)

VÉRITÉ - When You're Gone - YouTube


Spoiler



Filter - Jurassitol (Official Video) HD - YouTube


Spoiler



:8::XX:


----------



## Otto Albor (20 May 2017)

SLASH - Bad Rain (Official Video HD) - YouTube

Slash - Starlight (Feat. Myles Kennedy) - YouTube



Spoiler




Brian Tyler feat. Slash - Mustang Nismo - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (20 May 2017)

Let Me Out - YouTube


----------



## gurrumino (20 May 2017)

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love - YouTube


----------



## Don Meliton (20 May 2017)

2nd South Carolina String Band - Cumberland Gap - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 May 2017)

The Horrors - Three Decades. - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 May 2017)

Miley Cyrus - Malibu (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (21 May 2017)

AKAI TORI - Awakening

*AKAI TORI - Awakening*



Spoiler



THE MISTERY KINDAICHI BAND - The scourge of Mazuno

*THE MISTERY KINDAICHI BAND - The scourge of Mazuno*


----------



## indemunlai (21 May 2017)

The Prodigy - Their Law (Live in Russia) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (21 May 2017)

Tom Day - Never Give Up (Soundtrack Mix) - YouTube

Tom Day - Who We Want To Be - YouTube



Spoiler



Tom Day - Reflections - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (22 May 2017)

Ana Vidovic plays Asturias by Isaac Albéniz - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (22 May 2017)

Halsey - Eyes Closed (Stripped) - YouTube


Spoiler



Ghostpoet - Immigrant Boogie (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (22 May 2017)

LUIZ BONFA

*LUIZ BONFA*


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (22 May 2017)

[youtube]3LFjHo7Cdrw[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (23 May 2017)

Slash - "Shadow Life" (SMKC) [HD] (Lyrics) - YouTube

Slash - "Wicked Stone" (SMKC) [HD] (Lyrics) - YouTube



Spoiler



Slash - Back From Cali - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (23 May 2017)

slash ft myles kennedy iris of the storm - YouTube 

slash ft myles kennedy the unholy - YouTube 



Spoiler



slash ft myles kennedy the safari inn - YouTube


----------



## Victor Chanov (23 May 2017)

ZETAZEROALFA - Cresci Bene Giovinezza - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (23 May 2017)

Erlend Øye - La Prima Estate Official Music Video

*Erlend Øye - La Prima Estate Official Music Video*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 May 2017)

Cada vez me gusta más la música italiana:

Bianca Atzei - Abbracciami perdonami gli sbagli - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (23 May 2017)

Candlebox - Sometimes (Sub Español) - YouTube 

Candlebox - It's Alright (Subtitulado) - YouTube



Spoiler



Candlebox - Rain Traducida (Subtítulos Inglés Español) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (24 May 2017)

Hatfield & The North - Live in tv-studio 1973/1974 - YouTube

Hatfield and the North - Big Jobs No. 2 (Live at Château d'Hérouville 1973) - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (24 May 2017)

Yaa ni me acobardaba de ese grupo Hatfield & The North, tiene momentos interesantes.


----------



## Usuario: (24 May 2017)

Brian Reitzell Ft. Shirley Manson - Queen of the Bored (American Gods OST)

*Brian Reitzell Ft. Shirley Manson - Queen of the Bored (American Gods OST)*


----------



## BananeroGrone (25 May 2017)

Dream Theater - Endless Sacrifice with Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## alfie (25 May 2017)

MATCHING MOLE, Part of the Dance/ Brandy as in Benj (BBC, 1972) - YouTube


MAGMA 15 Oct 1978 - Théâtre de l'Empire à Paris - French TV (Good Quality) - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (25 May 2017)

Clog Dance - Captain Sensible - Martha The Mouth - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (25 May 2017)

Emmit Fenn - Painting Greys

*Emmit Fenn - Painting Greys*


----------



## alfie (26 May 2017)

Red Snapper - The Paranoid - YouTube

Trentemøller: Moan - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (26 May 2017)

Dice que va a dejar de ser guarrilla. A mí me parece que sigue enseñando el culocarpeta como antes. 
La canción mola. 
Miley Cyrus - Malibu (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (26 May 2017)

Aquilo - Sorry (Live)

*Aquilo - Sorry (Live)*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 May 2017)

Nubica dijo:


> Dice que va a dejar de ser guarrilla. A mí me parece que sigue enseñando el culocarpeta como antes.
> La canción mola.
> Miley Cyrus - Malibu (Official Video) - YouTube



Sigue igual que siempre y ahora se trae a las hermanitas. La cabra siempre tira pal monte.

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 23:23 ----------

I WANT IT - BLUE OCTOBER - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (27 May 2017)

Project X - Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Heads Will Roll ( A-Track Remix ) (music video) HD - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 May 2017)

Queen - Innuendo (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 May 2017)

```

```
Evanescence - Bring Me To Life - YouTube

Volbeat - Lola Montez - YouTube

Japandroids - "North East South West" (Full Album Stream) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (27 May 2017)

DAZZ BAND - LET IT WHIP (1982) - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (28 May 2017)

Siempre encuentras cosas curiosas por mucho que quieras creer que lo conoces todo.

Veerle Baetens (Belga) la he conocido por la pelicula que echan hoy en TV2

La peli; Alabama Monroe - The Broken Circle Breakdown (original title) | imdb 7,8/10
Veerle Baetens; actriz y cantante. (estilo; Bluegrass) - recuerda a Chuck Norris en Texas Rangers

THE BOY WHO WOULDN'T HOE CORN - The Broken Circle | 2013 Official [HD] - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (28 May 2017)

Bunbury - Lady blue - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (28 May 2017)

Preview

[youtube]WFQqAZBOwfQ[/youtube]


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (28 May 2017)

[youtube]PMivT7MJ41M[/youtube]


----------



## Sir Connor (29 May 2017)

Nacha Pop - La chica de ayer - YouTube


----------



## Victor Chanov (29 May 2017)

Lion's Law - Knock'em Out (Subtítulos Español) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (29 May 2017)

arid why do you run

*arid why do you run*


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 May 2017)

a-ha - The sun always shines on TV [HD 720p] [Subtitulos Español / Ingles] [Vídeo oficial] - YouTube


----------



## RalphWiggum (29 May 2017)

[YOUTUBE]a6RnT8uxOiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 May 2017)

Shakin' Stevens - You Drive Me Crazy - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 May 2017)

Buena banda de rock americana:

Starset - Let It Die (audio) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (30 May 2017)

Charlie Puth - Attention [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (31 May 2017)

Una más. Feliz noche sin problemas para quienes siguen por aquí.

Shawn Mendes - There's Nothing Holdin' Me Back (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (31 May 2017)

Érase una canción - Mama ladilla - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (1 Jun 2017)

ray davies " broken." 2017.

*ray davies " broken." 2017.*



Spoiler



Nina Simone - I Think it's going to rain today

*Nina Simone - I Think it's going to rain today*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jun 2017)

Volbeat - Cape Of Our Hero - YouTube


----------



## Pitu24 (1 Jun 2017)

[youtube]-1MKYZAfoQo[/youtube]
[youtube]iF51NBmvzus[/youtube]


----------



## Nubica (1 Jun 2017)

Maggie Lindemann - Pretty Girl [Official Lyric Video] - YouTube


----------



## Pitu24 (2 Jun 2017)

[youtube]Bbp_Qt9yjJY[/youtube]


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (2 Jun 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qKSOkzj2oo


----------



## Pitu24 (2 Jun 2017)

[youtube]L1Sza-XrCPQ[/youtube]


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Jun 2017)

Rome - To Die Among Strangers - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (2 Jun 2017)

Kaizers Orchestra - Hjerteknuser (Official HD 1080p w/ English subs)

*Kaizers Orchestra - Hjerteknuser (Official HD 1080p w/ English subs)*






Spoiler



Kaizers Orchestra - Philemon Arthur & the Dung [HQ]

*Kaizers Orchestra - Philemon Arthur & the Dung [HQ]*


Kaizers Orchestra - Begravelsespolka (Official Music Video)

*Kaizers Orchestra - Begravelsespolka (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Victor Chanov (2 Jun 2017)

Rosalía - De Plata - YouTube


----------



## alfie (3 Jun 2017)

Andrew Hill - New Monastery - YouTube

Andrew Hill - Spectrum - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jun 2017)

The Queers - I Can't Stop Farting - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (3 Jun 2017)

Modestia aparte-Playas de Mazarron - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 02:18 ----------

es por tí - complices (original - audio HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jun 2017)

Out Of This World - The Cure - YouTube


----------



## alfie (3 Jun 2017)

Aranis - 07 - Waris - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (3 Jun 2017)

lo voy a poner otra vez, pero es que la combinacion de la musica del captain sensible con ese baile tan ritmico es impresionante

Clog Dance - Captain Sensible - Martha The Mouth - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 03:26 ----------

Frank Fischer - Cafe Del Mar - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 03:28 ----------

Chumbawamba - Tubthumping - Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (3 Jun 2017)

Despistaos - Cada dos minutos (Videoclip oficial) - YouTube


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (3 Jun 2017)

[youtube]tcRBm58WvPI[/youtube]


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jun 2017)

Yello - The Race - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2017)

fingertips - brian jonestown massacre - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (4 Jun 2017)

The Beatles - A Day in the Life - YouTube


----------



## brian boru (4 Jun 2017)

Muinheira do Areal. Milladoiro - YouTube

---------- Post added 04-jun-2017 at 13:24 ----------

Muinheira do Areal. Milladoiro - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (5 Jun 2017)

:8::8::8::8::8:



Spoiler



IGNEA


----------



## Usuario: (5 Jun 2017)

Vitamin E Sharing

*Vitamin E Sharing*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2017)

Bianca Atzei - In un giorno di sole (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (6 Jun 2017)

Chuck Berry - Rock And Roll Music - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Jun 2017)

Spoiler



No Doubt - Oi To The World - YouTube





Spoiler



LA POLLA - Ellos Dicen Mierda (Vamos Entrando DVD) - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (6 Jun 2017)

Otis Redding - I've Got Dreams To Remember.wmv

*Otis Redding - I've Got Dreams To Remember.wmv*


Robin Trower- I'm Out To Get You

*Robin Trower- I'm Out To Get You*


----------



## BUDY (7 Jun 2017)

Rhythm is a dancer - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (7 Jun 2017)

Fink - 'Cold Feet'

*Fink - 'Cold Feet'*


----------



## Nubica (8 Jun 2017)

Esta se ha hecho viral por el baile de Cristiano Ronaldo en el avión. 
Tutto Duran - Como vuelvo al pasado (feat DCS) video oficial - YouTube



Spoiler



Cristiano Ronaldo bailando Como vuelvo al pasado Tutto Duran - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (8 Jun 2017)

Mocca Swing (2016) - Monaco Swing Ensemble feat. Diknu Schneeberger & Mulo Francel - YouTube


Spoiler



Quadro Nuevo - Flambée Montalbanaise - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (8 Jun 2017)

Nadav Dagon - White Crow

*Nadav Dagon - White Crow*


Nadav Dagon - White G (Official Video)

*Nadav Dagon - White G (Official Video)*


----------



## Glaucón (9 Jun 2017)

Glenn Gould-Yehudi Menuhin-J.S. Bach-Violin Sonata No.4 (HD) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (9 Jun 2017)

Halie Loren - Feeling Good - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (9 Jun 2017)

YAS - Azza

*YAS - Azza*




Spoiler



YAS - Gamil

*YAS - Gamil*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Jun 2017)

The Mission UK - Beyond the Pale - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Jun 2017)

tubthumping 

Chumbawamba - Tubthumping - Lyrics - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 02:06 ----------

Hanson - MMMBop - YouTube

la de ballantines que me tomado escuchando esto en torre europa


Sara Te comeré a besos - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 02:12 ----------

Mayonesa - Chocolate (Oficial Video) (Dj Pibe) - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 02:16 ----------

Brideshead Revisited (1981) - 13. Julia's Theme - Geoffrey Burgon - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 02:17 ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9EF3p2up7I

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 02:21 ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P50Ssto3iPM


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Jun 2017)

Hide and Seek - The Brian Jonestown Massacre - live Benicàssim - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jun 2017)

Lord Huron - The Night We Met (Music Video) - YouTube

Insoportable - El canto del loco (con letra) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Jun 2017)

Ronan Keating - When You Say Nothing at All - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Jun 2017)

Japan Still Life In Mobile Homes - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (11 Jun 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ej_X2_SggQ


----------



## BUDY (11 Jun 2017)

BEJO - MUCHO (VIDÉO) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (11 Jun 2017)

DJ Snake, Lil Jon - Turn Down for What - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Jun 2017)

Lou Gramm - "Midnight Blue" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - stereo HQ - YouTube


----------



## Usuario: (12 Jun 2017)

What Are We Gonna Do? / Banner Man by Rebirth Brass Band from Move Your Body

*What Are We Gonna Do? / Banner Man by Rebirth Brass Band from Move Your Body*


----------



## chispa (12 Jun 2017)

para amantes del jazz,funk,jazz-funk,soul y la musica en general, una de las cumbres indiscutibles,otro mas que no fue editado en su dia

-Free Your Mind - Amnesty









Artwork By – Matt Rowland
Bass – James "Red" Massie
Drums – Kirk Alexander
Engineer – Moe Whittemore
Guitar, Vocals – Calvin Williams
Lead Vocals, Percussion – Damon Malone
Mastered By – Dave Cooley, Kelly Hibbert
Other [Antholgy Production, Research And Annotation] – Eothen Alapatt
Other [Digital Archiving And Editing] – Bill Johnson
Percussion – Raphael Barnes
Producer – Amnesty
Saxophone – James "Gino" Johnson
Trumpet, Vocals – Herman Walker
Vocals, Keyboards, Percussion – Joseph Trotter

Notas
Recorded in Indianapolis, IN between 9/22/73 and 11/20/73.


----------



## indemunlai (12 Jun 2017)

Frank Sinatra - I've Got You Under My Skin - YouTube


Spoiler



Shawn James -That's Life -Frank Sinatra Cover - YouTube


----------



## cortoplacista (12 Jun 2017)

Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970 - YouTube


----------



## UsufructO (12 Jun 2017)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970 - YouTube



Mis dies, ni me acordaba de Mungo... thx.


----------



## Usuario: (12 Jun 2017)

Edoardo Vianello Guarda Come Dondolo With Video 720p

*Edoardo Vianello Guarda Come Dondolo With Video 720p*


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Jun 2017)

POWERWOLF - Army Of The Night (Official Video) | Napalm Records - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (13 Jun 2017)

Way Lee - Paganini Caprice No. 24 (1975 Manuel Velazquez) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (13 Jun 2017)

Uniting Nations - Out Of Touch (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (13 Jun 2017)

Fiona Apple - "Across The Universe" - YouTube


----------



## cortoplacista (13 Jun 2017)

Willie Nelson - On The Road Again - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jun 2017)

Shinedown - Through The Ghost [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube

Shinedown - I'll Follow You [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (14 Jun 2017)

Rita Ora - Your Song (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## cortoplacista (14 Jun 2017)

Lemon Tree "Fools Garden" "Video Clip Completo" - YouTube


----------



## MORENOFILO DE PRO (14 Jun 2017)

The Trashmen : Surfin' Bird ( 1963 ) - YouTube

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 19:00 ----------

Papa-um-maumauThe Trashmen : Surfin' Bird ( 1963 ) - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Jun 2017)

Volbeat - Lonesome Rider ft. Sarah Blackwood - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (15 Jun 2017)

Funkdoobiest - Oye Papi - YouTube


----------



## JimJones (15 Jun 2017)

Reading and Leeds Festival 2015 Run the Jewels - YouTube


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 Jun 2017)

Higher Ground | Playing For Change | Song Around the World - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Jun 2017)

The Horrors - No Love Lost (Live) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (15 Jun 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnPTFI4YaTY&feature=share


----------



## alfie (16 Jun 2017)

Miles Davis - "Mtume" - YouTube

Bobby Hutcherson - Mtume - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Jun 2017)

Peter Murphy- Things To Remember - YouTube


----------



## Renato (16 Jun 2017)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Jun 2017)

The Damned White Rabbit - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Jun 2017)

Eurovision 1976 - United Kingdom - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Jun 2017)

Asylum Party - Play Alone - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (16 Jun 2017)

Vivaldi Cello Sonata No 5 E minor - 2 Cellos: Georg Mertens & Ella Jamieson - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (16 Jun 2017)

Jack Broadbent - Far Off Galaxy - YouTube


Spoiler



Jack Broadbent - On The Road Again (Live at Montreux) - YouTube


----------



## Renato (16 Jun 2017)




----------



## Sir Connor (17 Jun 2017)

*LAS MANOS QUIETAS* - CARLOS PÉREZ - 1985 (REMASTERIZADO) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jun 2017)

Volbeat - Lola Montez - YouTube

Son muy buenos estos tíos.Si tenéis ocasión de verlos este verano no os los perdáis.


----------



## alfie (18 Jun 2017)

Jim O'Rourke - The Visitor - YouTube

Culture Wars by Dave Douglas - YouTube


----------



## somnus (18 Jun 2017)

se quien es jim o'rourke (tortoise, Gastr del Sol,..), Genesis P-Orridge... (no vais a descubrirme America........)

*Lumen Lab *, esta banda mexicana ha producido el album de electronica experimental mas relevante del año pasado a nivel internacional.... dentro de medio siglo los reivindicareis


[YOUTUBE]_w9ApqEiIyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jun 2017)

The Lucid Dream - Bad Texan - YouTube


----------



## alfie (18 Jun 2017)

se me ocurre música "desagradable" mejor que esa

Yowie - Shriners Sure Do Cuss A Lot - YouTube

XhohX - Dzahindzo - YouTube

Upsilon Acrux - Old Dusk Seas: Oddysey - YouTube


----------



## somnus (18 Jun 2017)

se agradecen las recomendaciones - los segundos son totalmente nuevos para mi - alfie, profundizaré en ellas.... aunque el liston esta muy alto


----------



## alfie (18 Jun 2017)

el segundo es un pasote de disco aunque parezca un sinsentido


----------



## DoctorGonzo (18 Jun 2017)

Cassius, Pharell Williams - Go Up ft. Cat Power - YouTube


Spoiler



Metal [Subs Español] NIN & Gary Numan (live 2009) - YouTube
The Horrors - Machine (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (18 Jun 2017)

Morat, Alvaro Soler - Yo Contigo, Tú Conmigo - YouTube


----------



## ardidas_esp (19 Jun 2017)

IT'S A LONG WAY TO THE TOP (IF YOU WANNA ROCK 'N' ROLL) - AC DC - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (19 Jun 2017)

La Milonga del Treno - Night and Day (Susie Arioli) - YouTube


----------



## hartman (19 Jun 2017)

Baltimora - Tarzan Boy - YouTube


----------



## cortoplacista (20 Jun 2017)

Men At Work - Down Under - YouTube


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jun 2017)

The Kinks - Arthur (Full Album) 1969 - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (20 Jun 2017)

H-K (Hunter Killer) - Fear Factory - YouTube


----------



## MORENOFILO DE PRO (20 Jun 2017)

The Trashmen : Surfin' Bird ( 1963 ) - YouTube

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 16:27 ----------


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Jun 2017)

Slash - By The Sword (feat. Andrew Stockdale) - YouTube

Wolfmother - Joker and the Thief - YouTube



Spoiler



Wolfmother - City Lights (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (20 Jun 2017)

Sigala, Ella Eyre - Came Here For Love - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jun 2017)

Message - Strange Voice - YouTube


----------



## cortoplacista (21 Jun 2017)

STATUS QUO - Gerdundula (Live 2004) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (21 Jun 2017)

Only One - John Butler Trio - Official Video - YouTube


Spoiler



John Butler Trio - The Police Cover - Session Acoustique OÜI FM - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (21 Jun 2017)

Mylène Farmer - Sans Logique - YouTube


Spoiler



UNKLE - Looking For The Rain ft. Mark Lanegan, ESKA - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (21 Jun 2017)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - That Smell. - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Jun 2017)

By The Sword - Slash & Myles Kennedy - Rare Acoustic - MAX Sessions 2010 - Best Quality 480p - YouTube

Alter Bridge Feat Slash - Rise Today LIVE - The House Of Blues - Pro Shot (Inedita) - YouTube



Spoiler



Slash (Feat. Myles Kennedy) - Promise - Made in Stoke 24/7/11 [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (22 Jun 2017)

Bon Jovi - Always - YouTube

Un clásico.


----------



## alfie (22 Jun 2017)

Black Flag - In My Head - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (22 Jun 2017)

Bart & Baker - 16 Tons (Featuring Tommy Dollar Skeewiff Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Jun 2017)

Rise Today - Alter Bridge (subtitulada y letra) - YouTube

Alter Bridge - Burn It Down (Lyrics In Description) - YouTube



Spoiler



Alter Bridge - Show Me A Leader - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Jun 2017)

John Cale Rosegarden Funeral Of Sores (1979) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2017)

The Glorious Sons - Kill The Lights (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## santiagou (23 Jun 2017)

Nirvana - On a Plain [Lyrics] - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (23 Jun 2017)

Gettin Jiggy Wit It-Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2017)

HELLYEAH - Love Falls (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Jun 2017)

Slash & Myles Kennedy ''Civil War''- Live at Summer Sonic Japan (720p HD) - YouTube

Alter Bridge - Calm The Fire (Subtítulos Español) - YouTube




Spoiler



Alter Bridge - All Ends Well (Subtítulos Español) - YouTube


Spoiler



Civil War - Slash & Myles Kennedy (legendado) - YouTube






[/SPOILER]


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jun 2017)

New Model Army - Far Better Thing - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (24 Jun 2017)

Swingrowers - Via Con Me (It's Wonderful) ( Official Video ) - ( Freshly Squeezed ) Vespa in Rome - YouTube


Spoiler



NASA Asteroids & Comets: Three Years of NEOWISE Data - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2017)

Rise Against - I Don't Want To Be Here Anymore - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (25 Jun 2017)

Slash feat. Myles Kennedy - Starlight (Subtitulado en Español) - YouTube

03 Slash - Standing In The Sun - YouTube



Spoiler



Slash ft. Myles Kennedy - Standing In The Sun | Unplugged | Classic Rock Magazine - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Jun 2017)

The Smiths - That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (25 Jun 2017)

Lamb - Wise Enough - YouTube


Spoiler



Nine Inch Nails - The Beginning Of The End - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Jun 2017)

Heart - Wait For The Answer - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-jun-2017 at 19:36 ----------

Barclay James Harvest - Life is for Living - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (25 Jun 2017)

05 Slash - No More Heroes - YouTube

Velvet Revolver - She Builds Quick Machines - YouTube



Spoiler



07 Slash - We Will Roam - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (25 Jun 2017)

RARE EARTH GET READY - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Jun 2017)

ZZ Top - Legs (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## wopa (25 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien me puede decir cual es la canción que suena en el video? 

Gracias.

DISGUSTOS - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (25 Jun 2017)

Mi padre baila como el hombre mayor del vídeo. Y me da muchísimo corte cuando le veo "en acción" como de paleos con mi madre... dioooxxxx.,... los viejis no tienen vergüenza. ¿Alguien baila así también?
Café Quijano - Perdonarme feat. Willy Taburete (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (26 Jun 2017)

Patience (Slash) SUBTITULADA - YouTube

Haley Reinhart, Slash and Myles Kennedy "Wild Horses" HD - YouTube



Spoiler



Slash "Beggars and Hangers On" Guitar Center Sessions on DIRECTV - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (27 Jun 2017)

Stromae - Alors On Danse - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (27 Jun 2017)

Muse - Survival (THE 2ND LAW) - YouTube

MUSE - Dig Down [Official Music Video] - YouTube



Spoiler



Rage Against The Machine - Guerrilla Radio - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2017)

Disturbed - Indestructible [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (27 Jun 2017)

Starley - Touch Me - YouTube


----------



## HitlersKarma (28 Jun 2017)

Herbie Hancock's Headhunters - Hang Up Your Hang Ups - Tokyo 2005 - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (28 Jun 2017)

The Chainsmokers - Young (Lyric) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (28 Jun 2017)

Nickelback - Dirty Laundry [Subtitulada] - YouTube

Nickelback - Silent Majority [Subtitulada] - YouTube


----------



## alfie (29 Jun 2017)

BADBADNOTGOOD - KALEIDOSCOPE - YouTube

BADBADNOTGOOD - Sustain - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Jun 2017)

Walking Dead OST Bear MCcreary The Hand extended - YouTube

Bear McCreary - All Along The Watch Tower (With Cylon Intro) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jun 2017)

Volbeat - Battleship Chains (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## santiagou (30 Jun 2017)

Llevaba como 5 años sin escuchar nada de estos míticos. Sugerencia de youtube que a veces acierta.

Underworld performing "Low Burn" Live on KCRW - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (30 Jun 2017)

IRON MAIDEN


----------



## Nubica (30 Jun 2017)

Ana Mena - Ahora Lloras Tú (Official Video) ft. CNCO - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (1 Jul 2017)

Buena coreo masculina para quien quiera aprender a mover un poquillo la cadera. Feliz finde.

Me rehuso - Danny Ocean Choreography by Leonardo Siza & Sandra Fuentes - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Jul 2017)

Wig Wam - In My Dreams - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Jul 2017)

Stahlr - Into The Black (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (2 Jul 2017)

...And Justice for All - Metallica - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Jul 2017)

The The - Love Is Stronger Than Death - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (2 Jul 2017)

Royal Blood - Out Of The Black (Glastonbury 2017) - YouTube


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QczxCxFRUf0


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Jul 2017)

And Also The Trees - Slow Pulse Boy - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jul 2017)

Killing Joke - Darkness Before Dawn - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (3 Jul 2017)

Robyn Hitchcock - The Ghost In You - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jul 2017)

Interpol - Tidal Wave - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jul 2017)

I Tpame I Tvrame - Nevermore - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (3 Jul 2017)

RPWL - Crazy Lane - YouTube

RPWL - New Stars are Born - YouTube


----------



## Harley (3 Jul 2017)

que hay que hacer para poner videos..... le doy a insertar enlace y no se inserta......


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Jul 2017)

Red Sun Rising - Emotionless (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2017)

The Queers - Fuck This World - YouTube---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 00:11 ----------

[/COLOR]


Harley dijo:


> que hay que hacer para poner videos..... le doy a insertar enlace y no se inserta......



Copia y pega, y quitas la "s"de http*s*...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2017)

Monaco - What do you want from me - YouTube


----------



## impedancia (4 Jul 2017)

---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 04:16 ----------








---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 04:44 ----------


----------



## indemunlai (4 Jul 2017)

Love Her Madly - The Doors - YouTube


----------



## alfie (4 Jul 2017)

Orchestra Poly - Ritmo De Contonu Dahomey - Minsato Le - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2017)

Bleib Modern - Hurt (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Harley (4 Jul 2017)

BATTLE BEAST - Bastard Son Of Odin (OFFICIAL AUDIO) - YouTube

---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 16:02 ----------

SABATON - Ghost Division (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube

---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 16:03 ----------

WarCry AsiÌ soy - YouTube

---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 16:04 ----------


----------



## Nubica (4 Jul 2017)

Juanes - Es Tarde - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (4 Jul 2017)

RPWL - Unchain The Earth (official) - YouTube

RPWL - Beyond Man And Time - YouTube


----------



## impedancia (5 Jul 2017)

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 01:18 ----------


----------



## Sir Connor (5 Jul 2017)

OLE OLE - VOY A MIL (LEO CONTRA TODOS) - YouTube


----------



## Common_Deletion (5 Jul 2017)

[youtube]lG8l6JyQb0A[/youtube]


----------



## el ruinas II (5 Jul 2017)

Couperin - Les Barricades Mysterieuses - Cziffra - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (5 Jul 2017)

Para comenzar el día sin prisas...
Lucy Rose - No Good At All - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Jul 2017)

Iggy Pop - Gimme Danger - 11/14/1986 - Ritz (Official) - YouTube


----------



## Harley (5 Jul 2017)

LOS BENITO "Las Calles Dormidas" (Audiosingle) - YouTube

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 21:01 ----------

SÃ*nkope - Vivo En Un PaÃ*s (Lyric Video) - YouTube

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 21:07 ----------

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 21:09 ----------

UDO Basta Ya - Con Victor Garcia Warcry (Spanish)_HIGH.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Jul 2017)

James Ray And The Performance - Dust Boat - YouTube

Hay que quitar la s en http*s*://www.youtube.com/...

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 23:02 ----------

LOS BENITO "Las Calles Dormidas" (Audiosingle) - YouTube

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 23:02 ----------

Sínkope - Vivo En Un País (Lyric Video) - YouTube

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 23:03 ----------

UDO Basta Ya - Con Victor Garcia Warcry (Spanish)_HIGH.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (5 Jul 2017)

RPWL - Hole In The Sky - YouTube

Sylvan - Artificial Paradise - YouTube



Spoiler



RPWL - Everything Was Not Enough - YouTube


----------



## Harley (6 Jul 2017)

MÃ¤go de Oz - Piratas - YouTube



Pues es lo que hago quitar la s de http.... pero cuando lo envio me sale el enlace pero no directamente el video.........


----------



## MORENOFILO DE PRO (6 Jul 2017)

The Trashmen : Surfin' Bird ( 1963 ) - YouTube

ppeeppeppeppe!!!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Jul 2017)

Harley dijo:


> MÃ¤go de Oz - Piratas - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Pues es lo que hago quitar la s de http.... pero cuando lo envio me sale el enlace pero no directamente el video.........





Pues no sé...ienso:

Mägo de Oz - Piratas - YouTube

---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 14:21 ----------

The Trashmen : Surfin' Bird ( 1963 ) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (6 Jul 2017)

Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky - YouTube
J.J. Cale - Artificial Paradise - YouTube


Spoiler



Oh Lord, Won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz Janis Joplin - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Jul 2017)

Mastodon - Show Yourself [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Jul 2017)

Kalmah - Hades - YouTube



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jmj_ochRjk


----------



## Harley (6 Jul 2017)

U.D.O. - Black And White (2009) - YouTube

---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 20:53 ----------

U.D.O. - Azrael - YouTube

---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 20:55 ----------

ACCEPT - Teutonic Terror (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Jul 2017)

Slowdive - 40 Days - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Jul 2017)

The Toy Dolls - My wife is a psychopath - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (7 Jul 2017)

RPWL - Wasted Land - YouTube

RPWL - Breathe In, Breathe Out - YouTube



Spoiler



Hammock - Floating Away in Every Direction - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jul 2017)

The Breeders - Safari - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jul 2017)

For Love Not Lisa - Slip Slide Melting - YouTube


----------



## impedancia (7 Jul 2017)




----------



## Harley (7 Jul 2017)

Lujuria - Las orgias de Ramses el grande - YouTube

---------- Post added 07-jul-2017 at 15:23 ----------

LUJURIA - 05 Destino noche salvaje [SexurrecciÃ³n, 2012] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (7 Jul 2017)

RPWL - Masters of War - YouTube

IT - "The Path of Least Resistance" - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jul 2017)

The All-American Rejects - Sweat - YouTube

Patrick Swayze - She's Like The Wind ft. Wendy Fraser - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Jul 2017)

Pensaba que esta tía no iba a volver a publicar nada en su vida pero está claro que me equivoqué. 
Kesha - Praying (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (8 Jul 2017)

Shivaree - Bossa Nova (High Sound Quality) - YouTube


----------



## Escachuflador (8 Jul 2017)

John Mellencamp - Hurts So Good - YouTube

My uncle Mellencamp .


----------



## OMD Electricity (8 Jul 2017)

Un himno generacional de principios de los 80 y el principio del techno.

[youtube]Y43XLVqjytQ[/youtube]

---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 18:41 ----------

[youtube]EtYre1GABao[/youtube]


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Jul 2017)

Peter Murphy - The Prince & Old Lady Shade (Ninth 2011) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (8 Jul 2017)

NEW ORDER - Elegia (HQ Sound,High Definition) - YouTube

New Order 1963 - YouTube



Spoiler



Orkestra Obsolete play Blue Monday using 1930s instruments - BBC Arts - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Jul 2017)

My Bloody Valentine - Thorn - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Jul 2017)

The All-American Rejects - The Wind Blows - YouTube


----------



## Lady Judas (9 Jul 2017)

[YOUTUBE]-2wCpbd-Nfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Otto Albor (9 Jul 2017)

Spoiler



Uno de los temas más versionados de New orderNew Order - Blue Monday Lyrics / Subtitulada en Español - YouTube



Orgy-Blue Monday (Traducida) - YouTube

I:Aplauso:
Nouvelle Vague - Blue Monday (Full Track) - YouTube



Spoiler



Flunk - Blue Monday - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (9 Jul 2017)

The Killers - The Man - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2017)

The All-American Rejects - Beekeeper's Daughter - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-jul-2017 at 00:33 ----------

The All-American Rejects - Kids In The Street - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (10 Jul 2017)

"Armagideon Time (live)" by Dub Spencer & Trance Hill (Official Clip) - YouTube


Spoiler



Dub Spencer & Trance Hill - Smoke on the Water - YouTube


----------



## chispa (10 Jul 2017)




----------



## Lady Judas (10 Jul 2017)

[YOUTUBE]6WYpF336pGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nubica (11 Jul 2017)

Bueno, pues que no voy a poder participar mucho en el foro durante un mes, más o menos. No creo que le interese a casi nadie porque no me conoce nadie, pero por si alguien que se haya fijado en mi avatar y no me ve y piensa que me ha pasado algo, pos no. Nada malo. Otras ocupaciones.
Muchas gracias a burbuja.info y a todos los foreros por todo lo que aportáis. Y que tengáis muy buen mes.
Es de Bustamante. El ex de Paula Eche. Salen chortinas. 
.-)) 
Bustamante - Lo Pide El Alma - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (11 Jul 2017)

Spoiler



Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine - YouTube



Con esta canción, deseo que mi familia burbujera, cuando salgan de casa, lo del todo y con su mirada, andares y todo lo que sea, muestren una sexualidad desenfrenada, ojalá.

Se merecen todos ustedes un verano bien sexual, ¡al ataque!.


----------



## indemunlai (11 Jul 2017)

Joe Strummer & The Mescaleros - Johnny Appleseed - YouTube


Spoiler



Reverend Glasseye - Carnival of Pills - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2017)

ASKING ALEXANDRIA - Moving On (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (11 Jul 2017)

Shibuya Bop- John Paul Jones - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Jul 2017)

Chicago 25 Or 6 To 4 - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (12 Jul 2017)

Spoiler



Baron rojo - Baron rojo (con letra) - YouTube



Y la versión por Tierra Santa:



Spoiler



Baron Rojo - Tierra Santa - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (13 Jul 2017)

FAME - SARANNO FAMOSI (Be my music - Lee Curreri) - YouTube

IRENE CARA - OUT HERE ON MY OWN (from FAME) - YouTube


----------



## Harley (13 Jul 2017)

Zenobia - Una de piratas (Live) [VIDEOCLIP OFICIAL] - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 20:26 ----------

No Konforme - Platos Rotos - [Videoclip OficialÂ·1080HD] - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 20:30 ----------

No Konforme - Stop Desahucios - [Videoclip OficialÂ·1080HD] - YouTube


----------



## Jota-Erre (14 Jul 2017)

ÐÐµÐ¸Ì†Ñ€Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ñ… Ð¤ÐµÐ¾Ñ„Ð°Ð½ - ÐŸÑ€Ð¸Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¿Ñ‚Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ (Neuromonakh Feofan) - YouTube


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## indemunlai (14 Jul 2017)

AC/DC - The Jack (from Live at River Plate) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2017)

The Struts - One Night Only (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Jul 2017)

Ride - Lannoy Point (Weather Diaries 2017) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Jul 2017)

Paradise Lost - Hallowed Land - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Jul 2017)

Waterboys-The Christ In You - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (16 Jul 2017)

Washington Bullets Lyrics - YouTube


Spoiler



Emilie Gassin - Curiosity Killed the Cat - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (17 Jul 2017)

Aida nikolaychuk (canción de cuna) - YouTube

Mareta, mareta, no'm faces plorar - Anónimo (ca.1700), Alicante - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Jul 2017)

The Clash - All The Young Punks (New Boots and Contracts) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (17 Jul 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMXXnLSRdBE


----------



## Alt64 (17 Jul 2017)

Leningrad - Basura - YouTube

8::XX:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jul 2017)

Alt64 dijo:


> Leningrad - Basura - YouTube
> 
> 8::XX:



Da para hilo propio 

Smashing Pumpkins - Tarantula (Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jul 2017)

Die Selektion - Dust - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (18 Jul 2017)

Aqua - Cartoon Heroes - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jul 2017)

New Order - Everything's Gone Green - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (18 Jul 2017)

Una de las cientos de versiones del libertango de piazzola.

khatia + gvantsa buniatishvili - astor piazzolla: libertango - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2017)

Broken Hearted - Eighteen Visions - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jul 2017)

Adios Nonino - Astor Piazzolla - YouTube


----------



## feminista orgullosa (19 Jul 2017)

[youtube]Qt2mbGP6vFI[/youtube]


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Jul 2017)

*Banda femenina de rock* con algunos temas melódicos pero igualmente "con fuerza"(no se si me explico bien...la fuerza que le falta a las melodías de Alejandro Sanz y similares)

Heart - Alone - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2017)

siken dijo:


> *Banda femenina de rock* con algunos temas melódicos pero igualmente "con fuerza"(no se si me explico bien...la fuerza que le falta a las melodías de Alejandro Sanz y similares)
> 
> Heart - Alone - YouTube



Heart fue una banda grandiosa en los 70-80 y principios de los 90. Esa canción es sin duda su mejor tema pero en su disco del 90 habría temazos como estos:

Heart - All I Wanna Do Is Make Love To You - YouTube

Heart - Stranded - YouTube


----------



## Hermericus (20 Jul 2017)

Alaska y Dinarama - Falsas Costumbres - (Alta calidad) - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (20 Jul 2017)

Chicas con fuerza:

*Son suecas*
Country Sisters - The Devil Went Down To Georgia (2006) - YouTube

*Más ...*
Wolf Alice - "Moaning Lisa Smile" (Live at WFUV) - YouTube

*y por último y seguro que ya la he puesto, es de padre español.*
Paloma Faith - Can't Rely on You (Live from the Kitchen) - YouTube

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 01:43 ----------

Lo siento tengo la vena .. si tuviera una emisora hoy habria sesión de 8 horas:

Oldies ...

Never Marry a Railroad Man [HQAudio MusicVideo] - Shocking Blue - YouTube

------------------------------------------------------------

Suzi Quatro - Can The Can "HQ" - YouTube

--------------------------------------------------------------


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_BcivBprM0


----------



## Inkalus (20 Jul 2017)

Doble Pletina - Música para cerrar las discotecas - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (20 Jul 2017)

MOZART Concerto for Two Pianos in E flat major K365 EMIL & ELENA GILELS - YouTube


----------



## feminista orgullosa (20 Jul 2017)

demolente

[youtube]DPbEXzQPYAc[/youtube]


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2017)

Shadow Of The Day (Official Video) - Linkin Park - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Jul 2017)

Joy Division - Shadowplay - YouTube

Joy Division - Dead Souls - YouTube


Spoiler



Joy division - Ceremony - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (21 Jul 2017)

Life is a Miracle: Emir Kusturica & The No Smoking Orchestra - When Life was a Miracle - YouTube
Car Wash - The Easy Virtue Orchestra - YouTube


Spoiler



What Can I Say Dear After I Say I'm Sorry - Naomi & Her Handsome Devils - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Jul 2017)

The Durutti Column - Falling - YouTube


----------



## escalador (21 Jul 2017)

[youtube]OQt4e3Odc2c[/youtube]


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Jul 2017)

No se cómo se ponen vídeos que no sean de youtube.

Acabo de oir esto de música de fondo en el reportaje de la sexta sobre la luz y no encuentro en youtube la VERSIÓN ESTUDIO, no quiero directos.

Alan Parsons Project - May Be A Price to Pay - vidéo Dailymotion

Alan Parsons
May Be A Price to Pay


----------



## Otto Albor (21 Jul 2017)

Elegia-New Order w/ Ian Curtis - YouTube

S.C.U.M - 586 - YouTube



Spoiler



Confusion with lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Jul 2017)

Songs: Ohia - Farewell Transmission - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jul 2017)

Sleeping with Sirens - Legends (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Jul 2017)

Sanne De Neige - Luna - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Jul 2017)

The Simpletones - I Like Drugs - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (22 Jul 2017)

Sharon Van Etten - Tarifa - YouTube


Spoiler



Nine Inch Nails - THIS ISN'T THE PLACE - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Jul 2017)

Miranda Sex Garden - Peep Show (Full Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (22 Jul 2017)

Selmer #607 - I'll see you in my dreams - YouTube


Spoiler



Louis Armstrong & Duke Ellington "It Don't Mean a Thing (If It Ain't Got That Swing)" - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Jul 2017)

Treat Her Right - I Think She Likes Me [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Jul 2017)

Gilbert O'Sullivan - What's In A Kiss - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Jul 2017)

Hotel Kosmos - In a Lonely Place (Joy Division cover) - YouTube



Spoiler



new order 1963 version 94 subtitulada - YouTube 63



Nine Inch Nails : Dead Souls and Twenty Four Hours (Joy Division covers) HD - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Jul 2017)

The Horrors - No Love Lost (Live) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (23 Jul 2017)

NORAH JONES Comes Love ( Live in St. Germain ) - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (23 Jul 2017)

Ringo Starr - Octopus's Garden (Beatles) (live 2005) HQ 0815007 - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (23 Jul 2017)

THE CURE - LOVE WILL TEAR US APART - YouTube

ISOLATION - cover JOY DIVISION - SMASHING PUMPKINS - YouTube



Spoiler



The Killers - Shadowplay - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Jul 2017)

Slowdive - Sugar for the Pill (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (24 Jul 2017)

La canción del Gñé, AY QUE ME LOL :XX::XX::XX:



Spoiler



Giorgio Conte - Gnè Gnè - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jul 2017)

The Smiths - Half A Person - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (24 Jul 2017)

All the world is green - Tom Waits - YouTube


Spoiler



Trio Belli-Fischer-Rimmer, Tom Waits: All the world is green - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jul 2017)

Tom Waits - Get Behind The Mule - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Jul 2017)

siouxsie and the banshees - placebo effect - YouTube

Joy Division - Transmission HQ (Subtítulos en español) - YouTube



Spoiler



Siouxsie & The Banshees - Slowdive (Apollo Theatre 1982) - YouTube


Spoiler



siouxsie and the banshees (ft robert smith) swimming horses - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Jul 2017)

Siouxsie and the Banshees Premature Burial - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Jul 2017)

Mike Oldfield Man In The Rain - YouTube


----------



## hartman (25 Jul 2017)

Epic Dogfight with Epic Music (Two Steps From Hell - SkyWorld Cinematic ) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Jul 2017)

Hay canciones tan periódicas en Burbuja como el 502 BAD GATEWAY...

The Cure - Burn (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (25 Jul 2017)

Terry Riley - The Harp Of New Albion (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (25 Jul 2017)

Pink Martini - Segundo (audio) - YouTube


Spoiler



My Baby Just Cares For Me - The Loyales [String Band ver.] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (25 Jul 2017)

Eye - Smashing Pumpkins - YouTube

Smashing Pumpkins Raindrops and Sunshowers - YouTube


Spoiler



New Order, Moby, John Frusciante, Billy Corgan - New Dawn Fades (Joy Division) - YouTube


----------



## Lekker (26 Jul 2017)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Jul 2017)

Cinema Strange - Moundshroud - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Jul 2017)

The Horrors - Machine (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (26 Jul 2017)

IT - "The Path of Least Resistance" - YouTube

Retrospective - Right Way [OFFICIAL HD] - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2017)

Wayland "THROUGH THE FIRE" Lyric Video - TOP 10 - NEW ROCK MUSIC BAND - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Jul 2017)

THEN COMES SILENCE - Strangers (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (27 Jul 2017)

Spoiler



ARCH ENEMY - El mundo es tuyo (VIDEO OFICIAL) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Jul 2017)

Darkwood - Weltenstürme - YouTube


----------



## 365 (27 Jul 2017)

Elvis Presley - Suspicious Minds - Sub Español & Inglés - YouTube


----------



## osona (27 Jul 2017)

Concierto para violín y orquesta Nº 2 "La Campanella" de Niccolo Paganini


----------



## indemunlai (27 Jul 2017)

Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond I-IX - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Jul 2017)

The Horrors - Whole New Way - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 23:08 ----------




osona dijo:


> Concierto para violín y orquesta Nº 2 "La Campanella" de Niccolo Paganini



Paganini: Violin Concerto No 2 in B minor Op 7, Tedi Papavrami violin - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (27 Jul 2017)

Over The Ocean - In This Darkness - YouTube

Over The Ocean - Build Your Kingdom - YouTube



Spoiler



Industries of the Blind - Waiting and waltzing in airport terminals - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (27 Jul 2017)

Mean Mary on fast banjo - Iron Horse - YouTube


----------



## osona (28 Jul 2017)

Robert Miles (recien e.p.d.) Dreamland (Full album)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Jul 2017)

Killing Joke - Corporate Elect - YouTube

...tiene su gracia...

Robert Miles - Dreamland [Full Album] - YouTube

...(copias, pegas y quitas la s en https)...


----------



## indemunlai (28 Jul 2017)

Yes - Owner Of A Lonely Heart -- HQ Audio - YouTube


----------



## osona (28 Jul 2017)

LANG LANG Concierto para piano nº1 de Tchaikovsky


----------



## Otto Albor (28 Jul 2017)

Yogi Lang - Sacrifice (official) - YouTube

Yogi Lang - Can't Reach You (official) - YouTube



Spoiler



Yogi Lang - Our modern world - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (29 Jul 2017)

Teorema Zero - Karen Souza - Creep (Radiohead) - Zero theorem theme - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (29 Jul 2017)

The Knife "Wrap your arms around me" (music video 2013) - YouTube


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEE5TYzjG0k


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Jul 2017)

RPWL - Somewhere In Between (incl. The Sacred Yes) (official) - YouTube

Eureka - Heading South (feat. Yogi Lang) - YouTube



Spoiler



RPWL - We Are What We Are (The Keeper) (2013) - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (29 Jul 2017)

- Chopin, Fantasie-Impromptu, opus 66 - YouTube

https://www.youtu.be/APQ2RKECMW8

 - Vivaldi, Winter, 3rd mvt., Allegro (from The Four Seasons) - YouTube

https://www.youtu.be/O_XKi_DaPsc


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2017)

El duo dinamico, resistire - YouTube


----------



## osona (30 Jul 2017)

Anne Sophie Mutter
Concierto para violín de Mendelssohn, OP.64
Concierto para violín nº 5 de Mozart K 219


----------



## DoctorGonzo (30 Jul 2017)

Queens of the Stone Age - My God Is The Sun (Official) - YouTube


Spoiler



Chelsea Wolfe "Vex" (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Jake el perro (30 Jul 2017)

The Smiths - Ask (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Jul 2017)

Red Sun Rising - The Otherside - YouTube

Highly Suspect - My Name Is Human [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (30 Jul 2017)

Count Basie & The Orchestra - "All of me" - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Jul 2017)

Rod Stewart - Young Turks (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Lekker (30 Jul 2017)




----------



## Sir Connor (30 Jul 2017)

Enrique Iglesias, Juan Luis Guerra - Cuando Me Enamoro - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (30 Jul 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2LFVWBmoiw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Faunodemar (30 Jul 2017)

Debussy, Arabesque #1, Piano Solo (animation ver. 2) - YouTube



---------- Post added 30-jul-2017 at 19:02 ----------

Debussy, Arabesque #1, Piano Solo (animation ver. 2) - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-jul-2017 at 19:06 ----------

Vivaldi, Winter, 3rd mvt., Allegro (from The Four Seasons) - YouTube








---------- Post added 30-jul-2017 at 19:08 ----------

Vivaldi, Winter, 3rd mvt., Allegro (from The Four Seasons) - YouTube

Vivaldi, Flautino Concerto in C major, 1st movement - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Jul 2017)

Highly Suspect - Lydia [Official Video] - YouTube

RPWL "Swords And Guns" (Single Version - Official) - YouTube



Spoiler



RPWL - You (for Denise) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (30 Jul 2017)

Fly Like An Eagle ~ Steve Miller Band { Music Video & Lyrics } HD - YouTube


----------



## osona (30 Jul 2017)

Antonin Dvorak, Simfonia nº 9 "Nuevo Mundo"


----------



## osona (31 Jul 2017)

Antonio Vivaldi Double Concertos, I Musici 1:03:30 Horas


----------



## e22 (31 Jul 2017)

Alicia.

[youtube]Ju8Hr50Ckwk[/youtube]


----------



## 2plx2 (31 Jul 2017)

La canción es bastante normalita y popera pero el vídeo me ha parecido muy interesante.

Fall Out Boy - Champion - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (31 Jul 2017)

Blonder - In and Out [Official Music Video] - YouTube

Royal Blood


----------



## osona (31 Jul 2017)

SUPERTRAMP Live in Paris 1979 1:40:31 horas


----------



## alvysinger (1 Ago 2017)

Joy Division - 02 - Isolation - YouTube

Aquí, para lo que son ellos, suenan optimistas, al menos musicalmente hablando. El Closer me fascina, poco a poco, se va oscureciendo hasta llegar al The End y cualesquiera que conozca la historia ya sabe.

Estoy seguro que fue uno de los últimos discos que escucho el Cornell antes de ahorcarse, a la sazón el mismo día aunque 37 años después que Ian Curtis.


----------



## indemunlai (1 Ago 2017)

ZZ TOP- LA GRANGE - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2017)

ASKING ALEXANDRIA - Someone, Somewhere - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Ago 2017)

Silversun Pickups - Latchkey Kids (Official Music Video) - YouTube

the smashing pumpkins monuments to an elegy - Dorian - YouTube


----------



## osona (2 Ago 2017)

The Best of Dire Straits - Full Album 1:19:11 horas


----------



## 2plx2 (2 Ago 2017)

My Chemical Romance - Na Na Na - Lyric Video - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (2 Ago 2017)

The Bryan Ferry Orchestra - Back To Black (Live In Zermatt) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (3 Ago 2017)

Ben Howard - Oats In The Water - YouTube

Ben Howard - To Be Alone - YouTube



Spoiler



Under The Same Sun - Ben Howard (Every Kingdom (Deluxe Edition)) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (3 Ago 2017)

Billie Holiday - Love Me or Leave Me (Clef Records 1954) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (3 Ago 2017)

Silversun Pickups - Lazy Eye - YouTube

Silversun Pickups - Little Lover's So Polite - YouTube



Spoiler



Brian Aubert of Silversun Pickups - Shadowplay - YouTube


----------



## osona (3 Ago 2017)

Mark knopfler Greatest Hits


----------



## impedancia (4 Ago 2017)

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 00:07 ----------


----------



## indemunlai (4 Ago 2017)

Madeline Peyroux - Walkin' After Midnight - YouTube
Madeleine Peyroux - Everything I Do Gonh Be Funky (From Now On) - YouTube


Spoiler



The Summer Wind ~ Madeleine Peyroux - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Ago 2017)

Ride - Cool Your Boots - YouTube


----------



## osona (4 Ago 2017)

Diana Krall - Live in Paris


----------



## NoRTH (5 Ago 2017)

Social distortion - Sex, love and rock 'n' roll ( Full album ) - YouTube

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 00:19 ----------

Rip - No te muevas ( Album completo ) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Ago 2017)

Wovenhand | Kingdom Of Ice - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (5 Ago 2017)

God Is An Astronaut - Centralia - YouTube


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUZn9mk0g0w


----------



## Sir Connor (5 Ago 2017)

Sash! - La Primavera (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (5 Ago 2017)

Felipe Peláez - Vivo Pensando En Ti ( Video Oficial) ft. Maluma - YouTube


----------



## osona (6 Ago 2017)

Gabriela Anders------ Wanting


----------



## Faunodemar (6 Ago 2017)

Theme from a Summer Place - Percy Faith - YouTube

Easy Listening - The Very Best Instrumental Hits Part 1 - 2Hrs Playlist - YouTube

Easy Listening - The Very Best Instrumental Hits Part 2 - YouTube

Mantovani - Moon River (One Day Music) [Full Album] - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (6 Ago 2017)

Everything Everything - Desire (Official Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



Gary Numan - What God Intended (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (6 Ago 2017)

MACKLEMORE FEAT LIL YACHTY - MARMALADE (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## NoRTH (7 Ago 2017)

VIOLENT FEMMES-Blister in the Sun - YouTube

---------- Post added 07-ago-2017 at 00:14 ----------

Harry Styles - Sign of the Times - YouTube

y esta que se la dedico al cabroncete de mi hijo de 7 años !!

por lo menos no escucha el puto despacito!!


----------



## osona (7 Ago 2017)

Lisa Ono------Cheek To Cheek


----------



## somnus (7 Ago 2017)

estaria bien un hilo para discernir un top-ten de la 'darkwave' (en un sentido amplio); quiza the cure meterian una con mucha suerte entre las veinte primeras...

*Dead Can Dance* - _Ocean _


[YOUTUBE]8cOfjkWwiQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2017)

Maria Vidal Body Rock (1984) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Ago 2017)

Sisters of Mercy - On The Wire - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (7 Ago 2017)

Solomon Burke - None Of Us Are Free (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Ago 2017)

The Jesus And Mary Chain - Amputation (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (7 Ago 2017)

"WILD THOUGHTS" - DJ Khaled ft Rihanna Dance | @MattSteffanina ft Samantha Caudle Choreography - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Ago 2017)

Syd Barrett - Golden Hair - YouTube

Slowdive - Golden Hair - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Ago 2017)

The Clash - Safe European Home - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (9 Ago 2017)

Aleyna Tilki - Sen Olsan Bari - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Ago 2017)

Phosphor - Deadly Blow - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Ago 2017)

The Horrors - Something To Remember Me By (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (9 Ago 2017)

Big Audio Dynamite - E=mc² (LYRICS) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (9 Ago 2017)

Sha-la-la - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Ago 2017)

Delia Derbyshire - Ziwzih Ziwzih OO-OO-OO - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (9 Ago 2017)

"A Change is Gonna Come" Brian Owens and Thomas Owens - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2017)

LIGHTS - GIANTS (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (10 Ago 2017)

Julia Michaels - Worst In Me (Stripped) (Vevo LIFT) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (10 Ago 2017)

Cowboy Junkies - "Blue Moon" Revisited ( A song for Elvis) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Ago 2017)

Crystal Castles - Love and Caring - YouTube


----------



## osona (10 Ago 2017)

TINA TURNER ---- Simply The Best (Full Álbum)


----------



## Cacaceitero (11 Ago 2017)

Spoiler



El último ke zierre - Vuelta al infierno - YouTube
El Ultimo Ke Zierre - No Tengo Miedo - YouTube


----------



## alfie (11 Ago 2017)

LIL UGLY MANE - THIRD SIDE OF TAPE (SIDE TWO-A) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Ago 2017)

Whores of Tijuana - Onsiya Kel - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Ago 2017)

The Levellers - Carry Me - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (12 Ago 2017)

Lucia Popp -- The Queen of the Night, 1969 - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (12 Ago 2017)

Placebo - Life's What You Make It - YouTube


Spoiler



PARADISE LOST - The Longest Winter (OFFICIAL LYRIC VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## trichetin (12 Ago 2017)

Un arreglo para guitarra del 'Ecstasy of Gold' de Morricone

El inicio me parece incluso mejor que el original:
[YOUTUBE]-5DB51awn2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Ago 2017)

Nothing More - Here's to the Heartache (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Ago 2017)

Primus - The Devil Went Down To Georgia - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ago 2017)

Anne Clark - Sleeper In Metropolis - YouTube


----------



## sonotone (13 Ago 2017)

Stereolab - Fluorescences - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Ago 2017)

Pet Shop Boys ft. Lady GaGa & Brandon Flowers - 2009 BRIT Awards Perfomance - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ago 2017)

buckethead-coma - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (13 Ago 2017)

The Dandy Warhols


----------



## Nubica (13 Ago 2017)

Maluma - Porque Feat Cali Y El Dandee (Video Concept) Reggaeton 2017 - YouTube


----------



## Periplo (13 Ago 2017)

youtube.com/watch?v=qIj_o0PMEkw


De nada!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ago 2017)

Low - Lullaby - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (14 Ago 2017)

feliz lunes
TWICE(


----------



## indemunlai (14 Ago 2017)

The Farm - All together now (Sub Español) - YouTube


----------



## Strasemc (14 Ago 2017)

Poco conocido pero suena de puta madre



[url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcgRgCrzIbI


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Ago 2017)

Craft Spells - Nausea - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Ago 2017)

Whores of Tijuana - Conspiracy of Achilles - YouTube


----------



## KFJKLL (14 Ago 2017)

Mejor que el hard techno Woods of Replica [Night Forest Mix] - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Ago 2017)

The Stranglers - Skin Deep [Official Music Video] - YouTube

---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 23:37 ----------

Big Country - Fields Of Fire Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (15 Ago 2017)

Midnight Summer Dream - The Stranglers - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ago 2017)

Zanias - Through This Collapse - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (15 Ago 2017)

Beyond The Black - Beautiful Lies (2016) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (15 Ago 2017)

Bruno Mars con Zendaya
Bruno Mars - Versace On The Floor [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ago 2017)

Brian Jonestown Massacre - When Jokers Attack - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (16 Ago 2017)

Gare du Nord - How Was It For You? - YouTube


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Ago 2017)

Buena y potente música patriota ("nazi") escandinava
[youtube]0I1geB7U5VI[/youtube]


----------



## Nubica (16 Ago 2017)

J. Balvin, Willy William - Mi Gente (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (17 Ago 2017)

Otra de Tyr. Estremecedor el "viejo danés"
[youtube]UqmgpuZLsXQ[/youtube]


----------



## somnus (17 Ago 2017)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Low - Lullaby - YouTube



oh.. fin del hilo y tal
esa obra prístina dio lugar a algunos epigonos

*Jessica Bailiff* - Disappear

[YOUTUBE]WW7xo23dKTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Ago 2017)

Sergio Dalma - Esa Chica Es Mía - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (18 Ago 2017)

Preciosas voces a pesar de su imagen.
Feliz finde.
Louis Tomlinson - Back to You (Official Video) ft. Bebe Rexha, Digital Farm Animals - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Ago 2017)

The Killers - Run For Cover (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Ago 2017)

Primus - Over The Falls - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (19 Ago 2017)

The Darkness - Solid Gold - YouTube


Spoiler



How To Destroy Angels - BBB (Español Subs HD) - YouTube
Radiohead - Man Of War - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (19 Ago 2017)

Don´t Dream It´s Over - Crowded Houses´s song - Urban Love feat. Rolla- Vintage Reggae Café - YouTube


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (19 Ago 2017)

Signum - Shamisan (Shogun Remix) | on ASOT # 497 - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Ago 2017)

Silversun Pickups - "Cannibal" Subtitulos Español - YouTube

Silversun Pickups - The Royal We Subtitulado Ingles - Español.avi - YouTube



Spoiler



Silversun Pickups - Panic Switch Subtitulado Ingles - Español - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (20 Ago 2017)

The Wurzels - Golden Brown - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (20 Ago 2017)

Justin Bieber, BloodPop® - Friends (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## impedancia (21 Ago 2017)




----------



## Nubica (22 Ago 2017)

Vuela con cuidado, la inocencia es un regalo, la conciencia me despierta pero tú sigue soñando... 

Sidecars - Tu mejor pesadilla (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (23 Ago 2017)

Dr. Wily's Castle (Mega Man 2) - Violin Cover - Taylor Davis - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Ago 2017)

Silversun Pickups Skin Graph (Injerto de piel) Subtitulado - YouTube

the smashing pumpkins monuments to an elegy - Monuments - YouTube



Spoiler



Silversun Pickups - Dream At Tempo 119 - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2017)

Papa Roach - HELP (Official Video) - YouTube

The Killers - Run For Cover - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (24 Ago 2017)

juanjo dominguez ......


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Ago 2017)

the smashing pumpkins monuments to an elegy - Drum + Fife - YouTube

Silversun Pickups - Bloody Mary Subtitulado Español - YouTube



Spoiler



Royal Blood - Come On Over (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (25 Ago 2017)

What´s the possible significance of the snake? 
ienso:
Taylor Swift - Look What You Made Me Do (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## NoRTH (25 Ago 2017)

Weezer - Brain Stew - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (26 Ago 2017)

Acústico, ya tocaba:



Spoiler



Fear Of The Dark (Iron Maiden) acoustic - Thomas Zwijsen - official video - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Ago 2017)

the letter 1967

Box Tops - The Letter (1967) - YouTube

---------- Post added 26-ago-2017 at 01:53 ----------

Clog Dance - Captain Sensible - Martha The Mouth - YouTube

---------- Post added 26-ago-2017 at 02:12 ----------

"Rhythm of the Rain" Lyrics - The Cascades - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (26 Ago 2017)

Muy LOL el vídeo
Feliz sabadomingo.
Jencarlos, Don Omar - Dure Dure - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (26 Ago 2017)

Con Klaus Meine de los Scorpions:



Spoiler



AVANTASIA - Dying For An Angel (feat. Scorpions' Klaus Meine) - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (26 Ago 2017)

Blues del bueno:

JOANNA CONNOR "COME ON IN MY KITCHEN" 7/3/16 LIVE - YouTube


----------



## Your average furry (26 Ago 2017)

[youtube]HNa3O91MwWU[/youtube]


----------



## Cacaceitero (26 Ago 2017)

¡Toma blues del bueno! ¡vivan las escalas y el golpear con un pulgar el bajo, carajo! Joanna Connor - Walkin' (Blues)_@VJValmir.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (26 Ago 2017)

Joanna Connor - Nothing But The Blues - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ago 2017)

Sleeping With Sirens - Cheers (Official Music Video) - YouTube

Ghost - He Is (Music Video) - YouTube

[] Scarlett Johansson - Set It All Free Official [] (Song Edited because of copyright claims) - YouTube

Nothing More - Who We Are (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Your average furry (27 Ago 2017)

[youtube]5N-FqHvr7OY[/youtube]


----------



## indemunlai (27 Ago 2017)

Sólstafir - Silfur-Refur (Official Music Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



Sólstafir - Djákninn - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (27 Ago 2017)

HOLYGRAM - Daria (VIDEOClip HD/HQ) - YouTube


Spoiler



Chelsea Wolfe - After The Fall (Official Audio) - YouTube
Nite Jewel - 2 Good 2 Be True (Live on KEXP) - YouTube


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Ago 2017)

Sylvie Vartan - El ritmo de la lluvia - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (27 Ago 2017)

Silversun Pickups - Nightlight | sub español - YouTube 

Silversun Pickups | The Pit (Subtitulada) - YouTube



Spoiler



Silversun Pickups - Rusted Wheel (subtitulado español) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (28 Ago 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogKDBbi2thA


----------



## susanojuicio (28 Ago 2017)

F de Fecal y los Coproboys

FECAL "THE MOVIE" - YouTube


----------



## alfie (28 Ago 2017)

ANIMALS AS LEADERS - Inner Assassins - YouTube


----------



## alfie (29 Ago 2017)

Thy Catafalque - Malmok jarnak - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (29 Ago 2017)

Felices sueños y nas noches. 
RK - Me Enamoré De Una Fan #MEDUF | Video Oficial - YouTube


----------



## NoRTH (29 Ago 2017)

My Chemical Romance - "Na Na Na" (Official Music Video) - YouTube


la unica canción que me gusta de esta ex-banda


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ago 2017)

Extreme - Hole Hearted - YouTube

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 20:57 ----------

The Sweet - The Ballroom Blitz 1973 - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Ago 2017)

Silversun Pickups - Substitution Subtitulado.avi - YouTube

Silversun Pickups - Common Reactor (subtitulado español - CC) - YouTube


Spoiler



Silversun Pickups - Friendly Fires - YouTube


----------



## alfie (30 Ago 2017)

Bohren & Der Club Of Gore - Sunset Mission (Full album) HD - YouTube


----------



## trinia (30 Ago 2017)

Grandes éxitos de Emilío el moro,recomendable.


----------



## Nubica (31 Ago 2017)

Un poco de cardio para comenzar cada día. Son poco más de 3 minutos. 
Dawin - Jumpshot (Dance Video) #DANCEFITNESS Cardio Hip Hop - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ago 2017)

Lou Gramm - "Midnight Blue" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - stereo HQ - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (31 Ago 2017)

[YOUTUBE]Y_C0qyFyRlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nubica (1 Sep 2017)

Feliz finde. )
Sabrina Carpenter - Why (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Sep 2017)

Rotten Apple - Alice In Chains - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Sep 2017)

North Star - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (2 Sep 2017)

BANKS - Fuck With Myself - YouTube


Spoiler



NIN · LOVE IS NOT ENOUGH · REHEARSAL - YouTube
Trentemøller: Complicated - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Sep 2017)

Tempers - Hell Hotline (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## NXVI (2 Sep 2017)

DESPACITO (Harp Twins) Camille and Kennerly - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Sep 2017)

No Remorse We've Got The Gun's - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Sep 2017)

Alice In Chains - Rain When I Die - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (3 Sep 2017)

Le han hecho un arreglo 10. Very very cute. 
Justin Bieber - Born For This - YouTube


----------



## alfie (3 Sep 2017)

Secret Chiefs 3 - Labbiel - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Sep 2017)

Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Runnin' Down A Dream - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (6 Sep 2017)

Silversun Pickups - Comeback Kid (Pikul EP) - YouTube

Silversun Pickups - Creation Lake - distant storm - YouTube


Spoiler



Silversun Pickups Seasick - subtitulado español | Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## alvysinger (7 Sep 2017)

Negu Gorriak - Amodiozko kanta - YouTube

Uno de los pocos grupos salvables de la península ibérica de todos los tiempos. Sus discos suenan actuales y aprovecho para decir que la gente tiene una idea de ellos musicalmente que es totalmente falsa.

Rock bueno encima de los que tocan en prisiones.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Sep 2017)

DEAD - Voices - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (8 Sep 2017)

Últimamente les oigo poco, señores conforeros. Tendré que corregir el error. 
Feliz finde gente. 
)
Sofia Carson - Ins and Outs (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Sep 2017)

Supertramp (Roger Hodgson) - It's Raining Again - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (9 Sep 2017)

Pet Shop Boys - You Only Tell Me You Love Me When You're Drunk - YouTube

---------- Post added 09-sep-2017 at 01:14 ----------

Bonnie Raitt - You Got It - YouTube

---------- Post added 09-sep-2017 at 01:17 ----------

Der Königgrätzer Marsch - Paris, Frankreich 1940/41 - YouTube

---------- Post added 09-sep-2017 at 02:05 ----------

Guardians Of The Galaxy - Hooked On A Feeling - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (9 Sep 2017)

Genesis: Thunder Force IV Soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (9 Sep 2017)

J. S. Bach - Sonata Flute & Harpsichord BWV 1020 By Jean-Pierre Rampal (Full HD) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (9 Sep 2017)

Kavinsky - Nightcall - YouTube


Spoiler



Mogwai // Party In The Dark (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (9 Sep 2017)

BRAZILIAN MUSIC INSTITUTE 2009 - TICO TICO (Guitar Four-Hand Exchanging) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (9 Sep 2017)

CHEER-ACCIDENT - Immanence (Official Audio) - YouTube

The Contortionist - Language (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Sep 2017)

The Screamers - Punish or be damned (May 1979) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (9 Sep 2017)

Laura Branigan - Gloria (Subtitulos) - YouTube


----------



## das kind (10 Sep 2017)

Era - Hymne (Templar Oath) - YouTube


Gaelic Folk Song - YouTube


Capercaillie - Coisich A Ruin - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (10 Sep 2017)

Exhausted Modern - Habitat (Frak Smooth Lover Mix) - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-sep-2017 at 01:06 ----------

Exhausted Modern - Habitat (Frak Smooth Lover Mix) - YouTube

---------- Post added 10-sep-2017 at 01:56 ----------

Deep 1er Aniversario CD by J.L. Magoya (1998) Madrid - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Sep 2017)

U2 - Gloria (1981) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (10 Sep 2017)

Maroon 5 - What Lovers Do ft. SZA - YouTube


----------



## alfie (11 Sep 2017)

Ihsahn - Frail - YouTube


----------



## MissInsomnia (11 Sep 2017)

[youtube]tgRRzSlwWb4[/youtube]


----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 Sep 2017)

College feat. Electric Youth - A Real Hero (Drive Movie Clip) - YouTube


----------



## Arian (13 Sep 2017)

i walk alone an' i walk a
My shadow's the only one that walks beside me 
my shallow hearts the only thing that's beating 
sometimes i wish someone out there will find me.......

Green Day: "Boulevard Of Broken Dreams" - [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## hartman (15 Sep 2017)

los sobraos - wonderwall - YouTube


----------



## mozartont (16 Sep 2017)

Imperial State Electric - Anywhere Loud - YouTube

Enviado desde mi BV6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nubica (16 Sep 2017)

Armonías favelarias reguetoneras. 

Hasta pronto.
Becky G - Mayores (Official Video) ft. Bad Bunny - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (16 Sep 2017)

Eskorbuto - Paz, primero la guerra - YouTube


----------



## paconan (16 Sep 2017)

[YOUTUBE]DHYkYYikewU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## plebeyaco (16 Sep 2017)

Rush - Broons Bane - The Trees - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (17 Sep 2017)

Chelsea Wolfe - Feral Love (Official Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



Architects - "Doomsday" - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Sep 2017)

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - (Forever) Live And Die - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Sep 2017)

The Killers - Here With Me - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Sep 2017)

New Model Army - 225 - YouTube


----------



## Poseidón (18 Sep 2017)

[youtube]-jB1TtsX2Uc[/youtube]

¿Lo mejor que tiene Marilyn Manson?


----------



## Otto Albor (18 Sep 2017)

Los Aslandticos - De momento - YouTube

Tomasito - Back In Black. - YouTube



Spoiler



Los Delinqüentes y Tomasito - Bandolero - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Sep 2017)




----------



## hartman (19 Sep 2017)

Los Sobraos - Zombie - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (19 Sep 2017)

Fifth Harmony - He Like That - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (19 Sep 2017)

Silversun Pickups - Ragamuffin (Lyrics Video) - YouTube

Silversun Pickups Bloody Mary Subtitulada Español - YouTube




Spoiler



::
Los Delinqüentes Y Tomasito - Todo Me Da Igual (Kiss Off - Violent Femmes Cover) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (20 Sep 2017)

Fito & Fitipaldis - Lo que siempre quise hacer (Audio oficial) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Sep 2017)

Royal Blood - Ten Tonne Skeleton (Official Video) - YouTube

Royal Blood - I Only Lie When I Love You (Official Live Video) - YouTube



Spoiler



o
Royal Blood - Where are You Now? (How Did We Get So Dark?) - YouTube


----------



## Arian (21 Sep 2017)

Gun's N' Roses - Knockin On Heavens Door - YouTube

DEP, nunca te olvidaremos.

Sit tibi terra levis


----------



## indemunlai (21 Sep 2017)

Somethin' Smith & The Redheads - My Baby Just Cares For Me(1955) - YouTube


Spoiler



Somethin' Smith & The Redheads - You Always Hurt The One You Love - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (21 Sep 2017)

Nothing But Thieves - Trip Switch (Official Video) - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves - Wake Up Call (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Neuretic (21 Sep 2017)

[youtube]MrUWtOtfwDw[/youtube]


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Sep 2017)

New Order - True Faith - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Sep 2017)

[youtube]9Ke4480MicU[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Sep 2017)

Nothing But Thieves - Itch - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves - Ban All the Music - YouTube



Spoiler



Thieves Like Us with lyrics - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Sep 2017)

Sunrise Avenue - I Help You Hate Me - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-sep-2017 at 23:15 ----------

Estos tíos son una parodia en sí mismos pero son muy buenos:

Steel Panther - Wasted Too Much Time ft. Stone Sour - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-sep-2017 at 23:42 ----------

Nothing More - Still In Love Lyric Video - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (23 Sep 2017)

Spoiler



Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Sep 2017)

[youtube]4C8e7nNLZNs[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGonzo (24 Sep 2017)

Jonathan Bree - You're So Cool - YouTube
Wolf Alice - Beautifully Unconventional - YouTube


Spoiler



Nine Inch Nails - Not So Pretty Now Video - YouTube
The Flaming Lips - The W.A.N.D. (Reverse Pillow Fight Version) [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (24 Sep 2017)

Buddha Bar - New Day - YouTube


Spoiler



Vargo - The Moment - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (24 Sep 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhJtaa-cCXg


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Sep 2017)

[youtube]kiqIush2nTA[/youtube]


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Sep 2017)

Pa que flipéis un poco:

[youtube]DVc4RSjnb00[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Sep 2017)

Thieves Like Us - "Für Judith" - YouTube

Thieves Like Us - Fass - YouTube



Spoiler



THIEVES LIKE US - BROKEN MIRROR (official) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (25 Sep 2017)

El musicote comienza en 00:27. Lo anterior es la intro de la historia. 
Blas Cantó - Drunk and Irresponsible (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (25 Sep 2017)

The Stone Roses - Fools Gold - ( inst. Edit) - YouTube


----------



## Trilerotrolero (25 Sep 2017)

Guthrie Govan playing "Donna Lee" bebop song by Charlie Parker - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (25 Sep 2017)

Rob Dougan - 'The Return' - Orchestral Session - YouTube

Rob Dougan - Vale (Ave Atque Vale) - Orchestral Session - YouTube


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Sep 2017)

Joy Division Atmosphere subtitulado español - YouTube


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Sep 2017)

The Mao Tse Tung Experience - Irregular Times 1991 - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (26 Sep 2017)

Boogie Shred - Percussive Acoustic Guitar - Mike Dawes - YouTube


Spoiler



Alan Gogoll - Bell's Harmonic - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (26 Sep 2017)

Clubbed To Death Official Video - YouTube

Rob Dougan - Furious Angels - YouTube



Spoiler



:
Rob Dougan - Chateau - YouTube



Spoiler



Thieves Like Us - To Joy - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (27 Sep 2017)

The Iron Maidens - The Trooper - Metal & Rock "reloaded" | Facebook


----------



## alfie (27 Sep 2017)

Led Zeppelin - Achilles Last Stand (Live Knebworth 1979) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (27 Sep 2017)

BOBBY DARIN ~ Lazy River ~.wmv - YouTube


Spoiler



Lazy river Joan Chamorro presenta Marc Martin & Jon-Erik Kellso - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (27 Sep 2017)

Ataque De Caca - LOS MOX! - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (27 Sep 2017)

Nothing But Thieves - Excuse Me (Official Video) - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves - Hanging (Official Audio) - YouTube



Spoiler



nothing but thieves - live like animals // español - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (27 Sep 2017)

Pablo Alborán - No vaya a ser (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (28 Sep 2017)

MCD - Ruido de sables - YouTube


----------



## alfie (28 Sep 2017)

NIMAL 1987 [full album] - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Sep 2017)

Four Stone Walls - Capercaillie - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (28 Sep 2017)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53Rslq6WasU


Spoiler



Monika Brodka - It Ain't Over 'til It's Over - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (28 Sep 2017)

Nothing But Thieves - Honey Whiskey Lyrics - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves - Six Billion [Sub español + Lyrics] - YouTube



Spoiler



Nothing But Thieves - I'm Not Made By Design (Official Videos) music for stock footage showcase - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Sep 2017)

Open Sore - Rob Dougan - Misc. Sessions EP & Film (Recorded at Abbey Road Studios) - YouTube

Rob Dougan - A Drawing-Down of Blinds / Valedico (Orchestral Session) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (29 Sep 2017)

Can I Sit Next To You Girl by AC/DC - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (30 Sep 2017)

Juan Magan, Nacho - Sígueme Bailando ft. Pasabordo - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (30 Sep 2017)

Rage Against The Machine - Bulls on Parade - YouTube
THE DEVIL & THE UNIVERSE - The Goat Head /Clip(Phase Fatale Remix)VIDEOClip HD/HQ - YouTube


Spoiler



Gary Numan - Ghost Nation (Official Audio) - YouTube
Radiohead - Paranoid Android - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Sep 2017)

Röyksopp - Running To The Sea (Official video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Sep 2017)

The chameleons - Is it any wonder - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (30 Sep 2017)

El Fary versiona I want out de Helloween - YouTube


----------



## UsufructO (30 Sep 2017)

The Specials - Monkey Man - YouTube

Ska, ska, ska... Oi, oi, oi!!!


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Sep 2017)

Nothing But Thieves: Broken Machine (Sub Español - Lyrics) - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves - Last Orders [Sub español + Lyrics] - YouTube


----------



## Barley (30 Sep 2017)

[YOUTUBE]N3B1mOE2xxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## indemunlai (30 Sep 2017)

cachaito - cuba sound - YouTube


Spoiler



Ibrahim Ferrer - Si te contara - YouTube


----------



## impedancia (30 Sep 2017)




----------



## Otto Albor (1 Oct 2017)

Nothing But Thieves - Amsterdam |Español| - YouTube

nothing but thieves - number 13 // español - YouTube



Spoiler



Thieves Like Us - Bleed Bleed Bleed (subtitulado) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (2 Oct 2017)

Numb (Official Video) - Linkin Park - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (2 Oct 2017)

Nothing But Thieves - Sorry (Official Video) - YouTube

Thieves Like Us - Your Love Runs Still (sub. Español) - YouTube



Spoiler



Rob Dougan Born Yesterday ''The Professional'' - YouTube



Spoiler



Thieves Like Us - Bleed Bleed Bleed II - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (2 Oct 2017)

Fito&Fitipaldis - Entre dos mares (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Oct 2017)

De estos ha muerto hoy Tom Petty : 

Traveling Wilburys - Inside Out - YouTube


Este es el fallecido:
Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (3 Oct 2017)

Yellow Moon - Neville Brothers - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (3 Oct 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haVWq8Wptnw


----------



## Otto Albor (3 Oct 2017)

Royal Blood "Where Are you Now?" [Official Audio] - YouTube

Silversun Pickups - The Royal We (Official Music Video) - YouTube



Spoiler



Silversun Pickups - Cannibal (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (4 Oct 2017)

Creedence Clearwater Revival (Suzie Q DJ Butcher Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (4 Oct 2017)

Nothing But Thieves - Emergency [Sub español + Lyrics] - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves - Neon Brother [Sub español + Lyrics] - YouTube



Spoiler



Silversun Pickups - Lazy Eye Subtitulado Español - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (4 Oct 2017)

Spoiler



Sister Shotgun - "For The Love Of Hate" Official Music Video - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (5 Oct 2017)

Pickin' On Zeppelin - All my Love - YouTube


Spoiler



Bill Flores - Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd Bluegrass Cover) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (5 Oct 2017)

Nothing But Thieves: Drawing pins (Sub español - Lyrics) - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves: Painkiller (Sub español - Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2017)

Buena banda The Rasmus:

The Rasmus - Wonderman (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (6 Oct 2017)

Collective Soul - Shine (Studio Version) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (6 Oct 2017)

nothing but thieves - get better // español - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves - Graveyard Whistling - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (7 Oct 2017)

Justice - Civilization (Official Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



Chelsea Wolfe - Maw (Official Audio) - YouTube
ZHU, Nero - Dreams - YouTube


Bonjr - It's Ok, You're Ok - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (7 Oct 2017)

Daler Mehndi - Tunak Tunak Tun Video - YouTube


----------



## Renato (7 Oct 2017)

Journey to the center of the mind, de Amboy Dukes:

[youtube]_onagRhKN5E[/youtube]


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Oct 2017)

Cock Robin - The Promise You Made - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (7 Oct 2017)

Nothing But Thieves: Believe (Sub Español - Lyrics) - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves: I Was Just a Kid [Sub. Español - Lyrics] - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (8 Oct 2017)

Cicatriz - Mujer De Frio Metal - YouTube

---------- Post added 08-oct-2017 at 00:24 ----------

Quiet Riot - Cum On Feel The Noize - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (8 Oct 2017)

The Rasmus - In the Shadows [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (8 Oct 2017)

Nicky Jam sin tatoos en el cuello y Karol G sin putificación excesiva. Y hasta la letra mola.
Qué tiempos... 

Karol G Ft Nicky Jam - Amor De Dos (Video Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (8 Oct 2017)

Hostage -Nothing but thieves - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves - Tempt You (Evocatio) [Sub español + Lyrics] - YouTube



Spoiler



Nothing But Thieves: Honey Whiskey (Sub español - Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (10 Oct 2017)

Tool - Vicarious - YouTube


Spoiler



HANTE - My Destruction (VIDEOClip HD/HQ) - YouTube
MARILYN MANSON - SAY10 (Official Music Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



Com Truise - Propagation - YouTube
Placebo - Special Needs - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (10 Oct 2017)

Nothing But Thieves - If I Get High (II

Nothing But Thieves: Wings (Sub español - Lyrics) - YouTube



Spoiler



Nothing But Thieves - Reset Me sub español - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Oct 2017)

Dedicada a todas las foreras del burbuja que lleven tiempo sin follar:

[youtube]ESdCRkb7FGI[/youtube]


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Oct 2017)

No es instrumental. Es que empiezan a cantar un poco tarde.

Muse - Knights Of Cydonia (Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (11 Oct 2017)

Limp Bizkit - Take a Look Around - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (11 Oct 2017)

Nothing But Thieves - Stuck On You (Demo) (Subtitulado Español) - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves - particles piano sub español - YouTube



Spoiler



Nothing But Thieves: Afterlife [Sub. Español - Lyrics] - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (11 Oct 2017)

[youtube]R-FxmoVM7X4[/youtube]

[youtube]PmjAKbS4kmg[/youtube]

[youtube]z9DwQmqVMSU[/youtube]


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Oct 2017)

Foo Fighters - All My Life - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (12 Oct 2017)

Cock Sparrer - Take 'em All (Subtìtulos Español) - YouTube


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Oct 2017)

Tamara-ESKORBUTO - YouTube







Tamara-ESKORBUTO - YouTube


----------



## bolvir (12 Oct 2017)

Hace días que lo he visto por ahí.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOofzlP-eXE[/url


----------



## Otto Albor (12 Oct 2017)

Rob Dougan - Clubbed To Death II (Full Song) - YouTube

Rob Dougan - Darkside - YouTube



Spoiler



Rob Dougan - Speed Me Towards Death - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Oct 2017)

Alice in Chains - Nutshell - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (14 Oct 2017)

Rammstein - Sonne (Official Video) - YouTube
Nine Inch Nails - Physical (Video HQ) Subs Esp - YouTube


Spoiler



Washed Out - Floating By (Live on KEXP) - YouTube
SOBRANIE 8 18 - Ventura (VIDEOClip HD/HQ) - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Oct 2017)

Ashes Remain - Rise (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## wopa (15 Oct 2017)

Música
Les McCann & Eddie Harris Compared To What - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (15 Oct 2017)

Anberlin - Enjoy the silence (Depeche mode) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (15 Oct 2017)

Qué mono.
Una Lady Como Tú - MTZ Manuel Turizo | Video Oficial - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Oct 2017)

indemunlai dijo:


> Anberlin - Enjoy the silence (Depeche mode) - YouTube



Gran banda. Lástima que se separaran.


----------



## Otto Albor (15 Oct 2017)

Frank Sinatra: That's Life (Rob Dougan Remix) - YouTube

ROB DOUGAN-There´s Only Me(Lyrics) - YouTube


Spoiler



Rob Dougan - Journeys - YouTubepd


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (16 Oct 2017)

[Youtube]42TQFxLnLZY[/youtube]


----------



## indemunlai (16 Oct 2017)

Herbaliser - Sensual Woman.mp3 - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (16 Oct 2017)

Silvio Rodríguez - Quién Fuera - YouTube


----------



## qe12 (16 Oct 2017)

[youtube]FWRCJhsz5t4[/youtube]


----------



## Nubica (16 Oct 2017)

No es como empieza, es como acaba. Reguetoneo guapo y elegante.
:Baile:
The Script - Rain (Audio) ft. Nicky Jam - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (16 Oct 2017)

Nothing But Thieves: I Need Air [Sub. Español - Lyrics] - YouTube

Nothing But Thieves :: Holding Out For a Hero (From Vikings: Series 2) - YouTube



Spoiler



Nothing But Thieves: Hostage (Sub español - Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Knispel Kurt (17 Oct 2017)

Dedicado a Connor y sucedaneos

Extremoduro - Pepe Botika (¿Dónde están mis amigos?) - YouTube


----------



## Lada sigulet (17 Oct 2017)

Hurricane Smith - Oh Babe, What Would You Say - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (17 Oct 2017)

The Dynamics: Whole Lotta Love - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (17 Oct 2017)

Alesso & Anitta - Is That For Me (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (17 Oct 2017)

Jack Savoretti - When We Were Lovers - YouTube

Jack Savoretti - Deep Waters (Lyrics) - YouTube



Spoiler



Jack Savoretti - Any Other Way - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (18 Oct 2017)

Supertramp - My Kind Of Lady - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (18 Oct 2017)

Animatrix Soundtrack - 07 Hands Around My Throat.wmv - YouTube

P.O.D. - Sleeping Awake (Subtitulado) [History Maker] - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Oct 2017)

Cock Robin - The Promise You Made - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (19 Oct 2017)

Ian Dury - Wake Up And Make Love With Me - YouTube


----------



## alfie (19 Oct 2017)

Ha muerto el guitarrista Phil Miller :S


Caravan - Waterloo Lily (1972) Full Album - YouTube

National Health - National Health (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (19 Oct 2017)

nothing but thieves - hell, yeah // español - YouTube

Nothing but Thieves - Soda - YouTube



Spoiler



Nothing But Thieves- Immigrant Song - YouTube


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (19 Oct 2017)

DJ Bento club killer radio set.


----------



## indemunlai (20 Oct 2017)

Les Baxter - Taboo (JoJo Effect Remix) [Sgrima YDedal]* - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Oct 2017)

[youtube]9ADcFE-si4s[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Oct 2017)

Royal Blood- Come On Over (Audio) - YouTube

Royal Blood - Figure It Out - YouTube



Spoiler



Royal Blood - You Want Me - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (21 Oct 2017)

Taylor Swift - Gorgeous (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (21 Oct 2017)

Joe Henderson -- Black Narcissus - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (21 Oct 2017)

MGMT - Little Dark Age - YouTube


Spoiler



Nine Inch Nails - While I'm Still Here (HD) - YouTube


Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross - A minute to breathe (HD) - YouTube


Spoiler



IAMX - 'The Void' (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (21 Oct 2017)

I've Seen That Face Before/Libertango (Grace Jones Cover) by Brady Harris - BHB Duo - YouTube


Spoiler



Nino Rota - The Godfather Waltz - YouTube


----------



## impedancia (22 Oct 2017)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Oct 2017)

Alice in Chains - Nutshell - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (22 Oct 2017)

Natos - POR TI ft. Denom [Barras Bravas Vol. 8] - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (23 Oct 2017)

Bryan Ferry & The Bryan Ferry Orchestra ~ Back to Black - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (23 Oct 2017)

Charlie Puth - "How Long" [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Oct 2017)

[youtube]GL9rSAz_oc4[/youtube]


----------



## indemunlai (24 Oct 2017)

Lee Marvin I was born under a Wandering Star remastered - YouTube


Spoiler



We are all equal in the eyes of the Lord.
sing with me

_I was born under a wandring star 
I was born under a wandring star 
Wheels are made for rolling, mules are made to pack 
I've never seen a sight that didn't look better looking back 
I was born under a wandring star 

Mud can make you prisoner and the plains can bake you dry 
Snow can burn your eyes, but only people make you cry 
Home is made for coming from, for dreams of going to 
Which with any luck will never come true 
I was born under a wandring star 
I was born under a wandring star 

Do I know where hell is, hell is in hello 
Heaven is goodbye forever, its time for me to go 
I was born under a wandring star 
A wandring wandring star 

(chorus)
Mud can make you prisoner and the plains can bake you dry
Soap can burn your eyes, but only people make you cry
Home is made for coming from, for dreams of going to
Which with any luck will never come true
I was born under a wandring star
I was born under a wandring star

When I get to heaven, tie me to a tree 
For I'll begin to roam and soon you'll know where I will be 
I was born under a wandring star 
A wandring wandring star _


----------



## Nubica (24 Oct 2017)

Bebe Rexha - Meant to Be (feat. Florida Georgia Line) [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2017)

HELLYEAH - Love Falls (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (27 Oct 2017)

GIPSY KINGS - hotel california (EAGLES Cover) (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## BUDY (27 Oct 2017)

Dedicado a quien tiene un mal día/mala época como suele decirse.

Eminem - Lose Yourself. Traducida y subtitulada a español. - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (27 Oct 2017)

Run Through The Jungle (HD) - YouTube


Spoiler



RUN THROUGH THE JUNGLE - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Oct 2017)

[youtube]q_BJIAx7c3I[/youtube]


----------



## juli (27 Oct 2017)

[youtube]TlyVy15jYHU[/youtube]


----------



## Nubica (27 Oct 2017)

Finde.

Boom Boom - RedOne, Daddy Yankee, French Montana & Dinah Jane - Official Video - YouTube


----------



## qe12 (27 Oct 2017)

[youtube]kcexu5LSM_E[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (27 Oct 2017)

Jack Savoretti Breaking The Rules (Subtitulado) - YouTube

611 Jack Savoretti - Breaking News - YouTube



Spoiler



Jack Savoretti - Broken Glass - YouTube


----------



## juli (27 Oct 2017)

[youtube]rvmU-k_7ZGA[/youtube]


ful eskrín, plíx.


----------



## Cacaceitero (27 Oct 2017)

Top 50: Mujeres en el Hard Rock & Metal de Todos los Tiempos - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (28 Oct 2017)

Infected Rain - Enslaved By A Dream (Official Video) - YouTube
The xx - Say Something Loving (Official Audio) - YouTube


Spoiler



Nine Inch Nails - Right Where it Belongs V.2 (subtítulos español) - YouTube


----------



## juli (28 Oct 2017)

[youtube]BiP-h4KYnHY[/youtube]


----------



## somnus (28 Oct 2017)

*Música sacra.*

*Ian William Craig* - Either Or

[YOUTUBE]QBtj6wc4v4g[/YOUTUBE]

Música sacra.


----------



## indemunlai (28 Oct 2017)

Strawberry Fields Forever Instrumental - YouTube


----------



## somnus (28 Oct 2017)

*Protomartyr* - windsor hum

[YOUTUBE]a74pRtvFKeU[/YOUTUBE]

sin duda alguna la mejor banda de post-punk de la decada (como lo fueron *Interpol* la decada pasada)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Oct 2017)

Dead Moon - Running Out Of Time - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (29 Oct 2017)

The Church - "It's No Reason" - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (29 Oct 2017)

Jack Savoretti - Nobody 'Cept You - YouTube

Jack Savoretti - Not Worthy OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube



Spoiler



Jack Savoretti - Back To Me (Lyrics) - YouTube



Spoiler



Jack Savoretti - Map Of The World - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (29 Oct 2017)

*0:50*: Afición favelaria.
Maia - Hablame Bonito (Video Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (29 Oct 2017)

Rabih Abou Khalil - Blue Camel (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (30 Oct 2017)

Blue in Heaven Julie Cries.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Oct 2017)

The Alan Parsons Project - Breakdown - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Oct 2017)

Jack Savoretti - Written In Scars (Subtitulos en Español) - YouTube

Jack Savoretti - Before The Storm (Subtitulos en español) - YouTube



Spoiler



Jack Savoretti - Take Me Home (Subtitulos en español) - YouTube


----------



## solo estoy leyendo pesao (30 Oct 2017)

[youtube]7pELxwTp7gk[/youtube]


----------



## Radiopatio (31 Oct 2017)

TRISOMIE 21 - Betrayed (VIDEO HD/HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Tarúguez (31 Oct 2017)

[YOUTUBE]pw6xkRBS8B8[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]LOLE1YE_oFQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]6pLd-7pm-ow[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]4SjnyTt0bUc[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Oct 2017)

[youtube]xviuC-0FwQ0[/youtube]


----------



## gañan (31 Oct 2017)

Nick Johnston - Remarkably Human - Full Album - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Oct 2017)

Rendez-Vous - Distance - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (1 Nov 2017)

Black Marble - "MSQ No-Extra" - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (1 Nov 2017)

The Meas - Campos de Concentracion - YouTube


----------



## Barley (1 Nov 2017)

[YOUTUBE]hDqgOoX8Ii4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Nov 2017)

Jack Savoretti - Home (Lyrics) - YouTube

Jack Savoretti - Changes (Subtitulos en español) - YouTube




Spoiler



JACK SAVORETTI - Sweet Hurt OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube


----------



## juli (2 Nov 2017)

[youtube]XBkzVtFK6Rc[/youtube]


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2017)

[youtube]yoT46dYym_U[/youtube]


----------



## Barley (2 Nov 2017)

[YOUTUBE]iGk5fR-t5AU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## indemunlai (2 Nov 2017)

Los Juacos - Aquí no podemos hacerlo - YouTube


Spoiler



N'to - Scar Tissue - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (2 Nov 2017)

Soldier's Eyes - Jack Savoretti - YouTube

Jack Savoretti - We Are Bound (Official Video) - YouTube



Spoiler



Jack Savoretti - Tie Me Down - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (3 Nov 2017)

Wojciech Kilar, "Vampire hunters" - temat z muzyki do filmu "Dracula" F.F.Coppoli - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (3 Nov 2017)

HA-ASH, Prince Royce - 100 Años (Video Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (3 Nov 2017)

Planet Claire - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (4 Nov 2017)

_Espero un milagro un milagro que al fin, hoy me despierte más cerca de ti... Yo no soy nada sin ti. _
Feliz finde.


María Parrado - Un Milagro ft. Antonio José - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (4 Nov 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkTbfhSTCac

Si hay que echar de menos a alguien, que sea con elegancia. :


----------



## alfie (4 Nov 2017)

Eyvind Kang - Mary of Magdalen - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (4 Nov 2017)

H ø R D - Skin Tense (VIDEOClip HD/HQ) - YouTube
Fever Ray - To The Moon And Back (Official Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



Permanent Wave ~ Lunar Lost - YouTube
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Anthem for No State, Pt. III - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (4 Nov 2017)

Walking On The Moon - Vintage Café - [Selected Edition] - Lounge & Jazz Blends - New! - YouTube


----------



## Inkalus (5 Nov 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCp2iXA1uLE


----------



## Nubica (5 Nov 2017)

Tengo la musiquilla del estribillo metida ahí en los huesos todo el rato y no puedo evitar bailarla. Mola. 
Carlos Jean ft. Bamboe - Dancing On Mars - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Nov 2017)

Michelle Branch - Hopeless Romantic - YouTube


----------



## Polirisitas (6 Nov 2017)

Albert Pla - Majestad - YouTube


----------



## Trigeo (6 Nov 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEZKE19eu-E


----------



## JimJones (6 Nov 2017)

IRON MONKEY - Toadcrucifier - R.I.P.PER (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Trigeo (6 Nov 2017)

Sí, soy un moñas... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR_mBh5mqok


----------



## indemunlai (6 Nov 2017)

The Dandy Warhols - Bohemian Like You - YouTube


----------



## ESPASORTO (7 Nov 2017)

1970
Black Sabbath - "Paranoid" Belgium 1970 - YouTube

1976
Hotel California - Eagles ( HQ).mp4 - YouTube

1978
The Police - Can't Stand Losing You - YouTube

1978
The Police - Roxanne - YouTube

1979
Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall (HQ) - YouTube

1983
www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0IRY_eWuIw&list=RDEM4vblG6BVQ&index=13

1984
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHcP4MWABGY&index=4&list=RDEM4vblG6BVQ

1986
www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk&list=RDz5rRZdiu1UE&index=2

1987
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E&list=RDIaXzcTrY0Vg&index=27

1988
www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKaoWWC9COQ&list=RDIaXzcTrY0Vg&index=12

1988
www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjV8SHjHvHk&index=22&list=RDIaXzcTrY0Vg

1988
www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEGWbO91Lls&index=27&list=RDIaXzcTrY0Vg

1990
www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ&index=27&list=RDIaXzcTrY0Vg

1990
www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM&list=RDEMEUM9ZpHajmCe2niitg66Hw&index=27

1997
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4j1LtCdww&index=5&list=RDIaXzcTrY0Vg

2001
www.youtube.com/watch?v=StZcUAPRRac&list=RDIaXzcTrY0Vg&index=28

2004
www.youtube.com/watch?v=98W9QuMq-2k&list=RDEM4vblG6BVQ&index=10

2013
www.youtube.com/watch?v=St6ZzLMMVe4


----------



## Trigeo (7 Nov 2017)

In This Moment - "Roots" [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## hydra69 (7 Nov 2017)

aprended betillas...
[youtube]-GlLWOQw5g4[/youtube]
Aqui lo dejo, estas son las zorritas que nos gustan en la guarde


----------



## indemunlai (8 Nov 2017)

Kaleida - Take Me To The River HD - YouTube


----------



## alfie (9 Nov 2017)

Weird Nightmare meditation on mingus - Hal Willner (full album) - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Nov 2017)

Eloi - Klaus Badelt - YouTube


----------



## Trigeo (10 Nov 2017)

[youtube]MhSWF2OYzm8[/youtube]


----------



## Nubica (11 Nov 2017)

Feliz finde.
))
Morat, Juanes - Besos En Guerra - YouTube


----------



## astroman (11 Nov 2017)

1 hour of Dark Country/Southern gothic/Western Rock | Part 1/2 - YouTube1 hour of Dark Country/Southern gothic/Western Rock | Part 1/2 - YouTube

---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 00:23 ----------

1 hour of Dark Country/Southern gothic/Western Rock | Part 1/2 - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (11 Nov 2017)

Blue in Heaven - Across My Heart (Martin Hannett Version) - YouTube


----------



## elena francis (11 Nov 2017)

Julio Iglesias - Quijote (1982) - YouTube


----------



## gañan (11 Nov 2017)

Satyricon Mother North Live At The Opera - YouTube


----------



## Renato (12 Nov 2017)

[youtube]amR6-neQBPE[/youtube]


----------



## Nubica (12 Nov 2017)

Ed Sheeran - Perfect (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## qe12 (12 Nov 2017)

[youtube]She3YpdFzBE[/youtube]

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 23:48 ----------

[youtube]H2kHMxNhgKU[/youtube]


----------



## qe12 (13 Nov 2017)

[youtube]4htttUBfQyg[/youtube]

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 00:59 ----------

[youtube]4dzpWZUSDSs[/youtube]

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 01:05 ----------

[youtube]c7jnO3SQ7NA[/youtube]

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 01:07 ----------

[youtube]KGwgZ2rQc80[/youtube]


----------



## qe12 (13 Nov 2017)

[youtube]VcwuETfMYQ4[/youtube]

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 04:30 ----------

[youtube]xOkE9T0-p6s[/youtube]

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 04:31 ----------

[youtube]PDygHnhIB9M[/youtube]

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 04:33 ----------

[youtube]kfDtal_hEbA[/youtube]

---------- Post added 13-nov-2017 at 04:36 ----------

[youtube]hG6FpKMplac[/youtube]

Si queréis saber más de este magnífico personaje, hay hasta un documental.

MEGA


----------



## Antuan (13 Nov 2017)

Escucha esto

Awesome Dance Mix - YouTube

Sincronización PERFECTA.

Y muy agradable.


----------



## Otto Albor (13 Nov 2017)

Space - Magic Fly [Official Videoclip] - YouTube



Spoiler



Jean Michel Jarre style - Space Magic Fly. Nostalgia disco Love jet extreme 1985 remix - YouTube



Giorgio Moroder - Chase (Casablanca Records 1978) - YouTube

Como es agradable y alegre te lo corrijo.



Antuan dijo:


> Escucha ésto
> 
> Awesome Dance Mix - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## Juha (14 Nov 2017)

---------- Post added 14-nov-2017 at 22:22 ----------








---------- Post added 14-nov-2017 at 22:24 ----------


----------



## Otto Albor (15 Nov 2017)

Jack Savoretti - Dreamers OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube


Spoiler



Dreamers / Jack Savoretti - YouTube


Jack Savoretti - Between The Minds OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube


Spoiler



The Proposal - Jack Savoretti (Before The Storm) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (15 Nov 2017)

B-Fighters feat. Barei - Impulso (Vídeo Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## Trigeo (15 Nov 2017)

Sí ya sé que este tipo de música tiene pocos oyentes pero me parece una obra buenísima.
[youtube]ztEW1NE[/youtube]


Luego ya si eso la versiono con doble bombo, chupa de cuero, tachuelas, pelo largo y pantalones que cortan la circulación


----------



## Otto Albor (15 Nov 2017)

Still Corners-Strange Pleasures - YouTube

moment in love (art of noise) 1983 - YouTube



Spoiler



Firas - One of a kind - YouTubegri - Mise


----------



## Renato (16 Nov 2017)

[youtube]g8zMWb0gWP8[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (17 Nov 2017)

Foo Fighters - The Sky Is A Neighborhood - YouTube

Foo Fighters - Something From Nothing - YouTube



Spoiler



Stone Temple Pilots - Kitchen ware and Candy bars subtitulado ( español - ingles ) - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (17 Nov 2017)

"En La Mar" - Cécile Corbel - Songbook vol.2 - YouTube

Princessa - Rojo y Llanto - YouTube

MAYUMINU - AHIRU no Waltz (PV) - YouTube

Paul Young - Love of the Common People - YouTube

Cillo - Breathe (Vocal Mix) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtn-c6nPjE4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrTUhLkI75g&list=PLFFE0B0AB60BA3942


----------



## plebeyaco (18 Nov 2017)

Kiko Veneno Si tu, si yo - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (18 Nov 2017)

ALEX Y CHRISTINA - ¡Chas! y aparezco a tu lado - YouTube

Revolver - Eldorado - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (18 Nov 2017)

Ken Hensley - Lady in Black - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (18 Nov 2017)

Héroes del Silencio - Mar adentro - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (18 Nov 2017)

Vasoline - Stone Temple Pilots (Subtitulado - Español) - YouTube

Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song (Video) - YouTube



Spoiler



Stone Temple Pilots Big Empty subtitulado ( español - ingles ) - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (18 Nov 2017)

The Meters - Cissy Strut - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (19 Nov 2017)

Last Of The Wilds - Nightwish - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (19 Nov 2017)

Placebo - The Bitter End - YouTube
Tool - Prison Sex [hq - fullscreen] - YouTube


Spoiler



NINE INCH NAILS - BURNING BRIGHT (FIELD ON FIRE) - YouTube


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (19 Nov 2017)

Royal Blood - Hole in Your Heart - YouTube


----------



## gañan (19 Nov 2017)

Carbon Based Lifeforms - Derelicts [Full Album] - YouTube


----------



## Rex Baneo (19 Nov 2017)

Trevor Something - Something About You (Remix) - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (19 Nov 2017)

Rex Baneo dijo:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/dK9rea96VWE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



simplemente pega la URL del video y quita la "S" del: http*S*://


----------



## Rex Baneo (19 Nov 2017)

inspiratium dijo:


> simplemente pega la URL del video y quita la "S" del: http*S*://
> 
> Trevor Something - Something About You - YouTube



Muchas Gracias, soy nuevo con esto de los foros y no me guío aun muy bien.

PD: He insertado un remix tambien de la misma canción XD


----------



## inspiratium (19 Nov 2017)

Rex Baneo dijo:


> Muchas Gracias, soy nuevo con esto de los foros y me guío aun muy bien.



de nada 

Enya - Echoes In Rain - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (19 Nov 2017)

Of Monsters And Men - Little Talks (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (19 Nov 2017)

A veces las obligaciones impiden desear buen finde...
Eva Ruiz - Karma (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube
Pero no van a impedir desear buena semana.


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Nov 2017)

Stone Temple Pilots - Dead and Bloated subtitulado ( español - ingles ) - YouTube

08 Stone Temple Pilots Piece of Pie - YouTube



Spoiler



Stone Temple Pilots - Wicked Garden (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Nov 2017)

Cock Robin - When Your Heart Is Weak - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (20 Nov 2017)

Princessa - Que te quiero - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (20 Nov 2017)

Foo Fighters - Let There Be Rock (AC/DC cover) in the Live Lounge - YouTube

Foo Fighters - Learn To Fly - YouTube



Spoiler



Stone Temple Pilots - Lounge Fly - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (20 Nov 2017)

Fito & Fitipaldis - Soldadito marinero (Videoclip oficial) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (21 Nov 2017)

Sam Rivers Rivbea All Star Ochestra - Whirlwind - YouTube

Deluge Grander- "A Numbered Rat, a High Ledge, and a Maze of Horizons" sample from Oceanarium (2017) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (21 Nov 2017)

Hammock - Sinking Inside Yourself - YouTube

Hammock - All Is Dream and Everything Is Real - YouTube



Spoiler



Hammock - I Can Almost See You - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (22 Nov 2017)

Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Nov 2017)

Blue Boy - Remember Me (Original 12") - YouTube

Tinush - Struggle (feat Aretha Franklin) - YouTube



Spoiler



Funky Destination - The Ocean Of My Mind - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (22 Nov 2017)

Chaning Tatum bailando!!
P!nk - Beautiful Trauma (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Nov 2017)

[youtube]pmZYE8j2ZNs[/youtube]


----------



## alfie (23 Nov 2017)

Beardfish -- And The Stone Said: If I Could Speak - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (23 Nov 2017)

Lana Del Rey - Love - YouTube


----------



## Renato (23 Nov 2017)

[youtube]p_nWIDGiS4I [/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (23 Nov 2017)

Jack Savoretti - Deep Waters (Lyrics) - YouTube

JACK SAVORETTI - Jack In A Box OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube



Spoiler



Jack Savoretti - When We Were Lovers - YouTube


----------



## Renato (24 Nov 2017)

[youtube]ynEOo28lsbc [/youtube]


----------



## Juha (24 Nov 2017)




----------



## Nubica (24 Nov 2017)

Feliz finde.
))
Farruko, Nicki Minaj, Bad Bunny - Krippy Kush (Remix)[Lyric Video] ft. 21 Savage, Rvssian - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Nov 2017)

David Bowie - Rebel Rebel - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Nov 2017)

A falta de los discos definitivos unos adelantos. Prometen.

A Perfect Circle - The Doomed [Official Video] - YouTube



Spoiler



A Perfect Circle - The Doomed (Sub Español + Lyrics) - YouTube



Stone Temple Pilots - Meadow [Official Audio] - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Nov 2017)

Dashboard Confessional: We Fight (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (25 Nov 2017)

Massive Attack, Young Fathers - Voodoo In My Blood - YouTube
MADRUGADA - VOCAL - YouTube


Spoiler



NINE INCH NAILS: The Downward Spiral music video - YouTube
The Acid - Basic Instinct (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Nov 2017)

[youtube]PTVbf44HMkY[/youtube]

---------- Post added 25-nov-2017 at 19:18 ----------

[youtube]cOeKidp-iWo[/youtube]


----------



## plebeyaco (25 Nov 2017)

Judas Priest - The Sentinel Guitar cover + solo HD - YouTube


----------



## Trigeo (25 Nov 2017)

[youtube]0sB3Fjw3Uvc[/youtube]


----------



## pusycat (25 Nov 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TyBwsLU_N4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Lada sigulet (25 Nov 2017)

Norman Greenbaum - Spirit in the Sky (PSK Remastered) - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (26 Nov 2017)

Fito y fitipaldis - un buen castigo letra - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (26 Nov 2017)

ASHES dIVIDE - The Stone - YouTube

Ashes Divide - Sword - YouTube


----------



## alfie (26 Nov 2017)

Camo & Krooked - Loving You Is Easy - S.P.Y Remix - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Nov 2017)

El Norte - Entre tú y yo - YouTube


----------



## ESC (26 Nov 2017)

Com Truise - Galactic Melt - Full Album - YouTube

---------- Post added 26-nov-2017 at 18:44 ----------

Com Truise - "Subsonic" (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (26 Nov 2017)

Empieza en 0:25. Lo anterior es la intro.
))
Ana Mena - Mentira ft. RK - YouTube


----------



## solo estoy leyendo pesao (27 Nov 2017)

[youtube]SVOuYquXuuc[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (28 Nov 2017)

Ashes Divide - Forever Can Be (Sub. Español) - YouTube

Ashes Divide - Denial Waits (Sub. Español) - YouTube



Spoiler



Ashes Divide - Defamed (Sub. Español) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (29 Nov 2017)

Vijay Iyer Sextet - Far From Over - YouTube


----------



## inspiratium (30 Nov 2017)

Cóseme - Beret (Cover Karen Méndez & Juacko) - YouTube


----------



## Juha (30 Nov 2017)

Hay canciones bonitas en alemán ::


----------



## Otto Albor (30 Nov 2017)

Agnes Obel - Fuel To Fire (Official Video) - YouTube

Quantic - Time Is The Enemy - YouTube



Spoiler



Dorian - Agnes Obel subtítulos en español - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (30 Nov 2017)

Luis Fonsi, Demi Lovato - Échame La Culpa - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Dic 2017)

[youtube]a3ir9HC9vYg[/youtube]

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 12:30 ----------

Pero miren que era guaperas el cantante de a-ha, oigan.

[youtube]Wut994fxYA8[/youtube]


----------



## Nubica (1 Dic 2017)

Feliz finde ))
Hailee Steinfeld, Alesso - Let Me Go ft. Florida Georgia Line, watt - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (1 Dic 2017)

Sus videos musicales suelen tener cosas llamativas casi siempre. Éste no es la excepción.
OK Go - Obsession - Official Video - YouTube
Lo puse hace tiempo pero es que es tan bueno.
OK Go - Skyscrapers - Official Video - YouTube



Spoiler



No hay momentos vacíos
OK Go


----------



## esbjerg (1 Dic 2017)

[youtube]UXJw0cbJqoM[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGonzo (2 Dic 2017)

Chelsea Wolfe - 16 Psyche (Official Video) - YouTube
Kings of leon - Closer - YouTube


Spoiler



Prokofiev - Dance of the Knights - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Dic 2017)

Spoiler



_"No me prometas nunca amor eterno, prometeme solamente que nunca te olvidaras de que me amaste en algun momento"._



[youtube]3pk3A_QSINI[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (2 Dic 2017)

The Art of Noise featuring Duane Eddy - Peter Gunn (Official Video) - YouTube



Spoiler



Duane Eddy Peter Gunn - YouTube


Robert Finley and Dan Auerbach - "In The Pines" from the Murder Ballads Soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (2 Dic 2017)

La discográfica les dio puerta, ¿y qué? 

Fueron la repera. Tocaron un estilo _early new wave_ que da gusto oirlo. 

Fay Ray - Another Love Song - YouTube


----------



## Alt64 (2 Dic 2017)

Una canción que postee en otro hilo, me hace gracia.

Russian Rammstein - Du Riechst So Gut - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Dic 2017)

Pulsar (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## gañan (3 Dic 2017)

Destruction "Bestial Invasion" - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (3 Dic 2017)

Ventino - Apaga Y Vámonos (Video Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## qe12 (3 Dic 2017)

[youtube]wkNePP0DX1A[/youtube]

Lámeme el culo bien,
lámelo bien hasta que quede limpio,
bien limpio, lámeme el culo.
Es un grasiento deseo,
bien embadurnado de mantequilla,
como el chupar la carne asada, mi diaria
actividad.
Tres chupan más que dos,
vamos, probadlo,
y lamed, lamed, lamed.
Todo el mundo se chupa su culo.

Leck mir den Arsch recht schön,
fein sauber lecke ihn,
fein sauber lecke, leck mir den Arsch
Das ist ein fettigs Begehren,
nur gut mit Butter geschmiert,
den das Lecken der Braten mein tagliches Thun.
Drei lecken mehr als Zweie,
nur her, machet die Prob'
und leckt, leckt, leckt.
Jeder leckt sein Arsch für sich.


----------



## Otto Albor (3 Dic 2017)

Fionn Regan - The Meetings Of The Waters - YouTube

Fionn Regan - Cormorant Bird - YouTube



Spoiler



Fionn Regan - For A Nightingale - YouTube


----------



## parserito (4 Dic 2017)

Les Swinger Singers J S Bach Partita No2 Sinfonia 1969 - YouTube


----------



## alfie (5 Dic 2017)

Beardfish - The Platform - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (5 Dic 2017)

CHIMO BAYO.(QUIMICA.(MENTAL INSTRUMENTAL.)(12''.)(12''.)(1992.) - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (5 Dic 2017)

Dixebra - Nun Llores - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (5 Dic 2017)

Ruelle - Secrets and Lies [Español] - YouTube

Deep End // Ruelle// Sub + Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (6 Dic 2017)

Bonita voz.
Miss you


----------



## plebeyaco (6 Dic 2017)

Ilegales - Saber vivir - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (6 Dic 2017)

!Que directo¡. Sobrio y con pocos fuegos artificiales.
London Grammar - Hell to the Liars (Live at The Round Chapel) - YouTube

Rooting for you-London Grammar (Traducida al español) - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Dic 2017)

[youtube]dRnNpLOhn1Q[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (6 Dic 2017)

Que lo disfruten :Aplauso:.
London Grammar - Non Believer - YouTube



Spoiler



London Grammar - Non Believer (Traducida al Español) - YouTube



London Grammar - Truth is a beautiful thing [Sub español] - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (6 Dic 2017)

Rita Ora - Anywhere (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## tolomeo (7 Dic 2017)

[YOUTUBE]RxohtKtWNtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inspiratium (7 Dic 2017)

Jaymes Young - Infinity [Español] - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Dic 2017)

Wipeout - YouTube


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Dic 2017)

Get Lucky - Daft Punk Cover (Reggae Version) W9 Hit Talent - YouTube


----------



## alfie (7 Dic 2017)

Dead Can Dance - The Cardinal Sin - YouTube


----------



## Polirisitas (7 Dic 2017)

SIBERIAN MEAT GRINDER - No Way Back (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Polirisitas (7 Dic 2017)

Actitud Punk - YouTube

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 19:16 ----------

RIP - Enamorado De La Muerte - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (7 Dic 2017)

London Grammar - Sights [Official Video] - YouTube

London Grammar - Wild Eyed (Lyrics) - YouTube



Spoiler



London Grammar Big Picture (sub español) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (8 Dic 2017)

Maletas hechas, me voy a esquiar.
Feliz finde.
))
Típica cancioncilla molona youtubera
Early Hours - Dance Along - YouTube


*Kasiana*, ¿has dao permiso al plugin de flash? Igual por eso no ves los vídeos. Si no, ni idea.


----------



## Glaucón (8 Dic 2017)

DEATH - "Lack Of Comprehension" (Remixed) - YouTube


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Dic 2017)

Kortatu - Tatuado - YouTube


----------



## parserito (8 Dic 2017)

The Puppini Sisters - Mr Sandman - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (8 Dic 2017)

Crash Kings - You Got Me - YouTube

Crash Kings - Mountain Man - YouTube



Spoiler



Crash Kings - Non Believer - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (9 Dic 2017)

Placebo - Twenty Years - YouTube
Kungs - I FEEL SO BAD (Official Video) ft. Ephemerals - YouTube


Spoiler



Emilie Autumn - Across The Sky (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Dic 2017)

[youtube]CdqoNKCCt7A[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (9 Dic 2017)

London Grammar - Oh Man - YouTube

London Grammar - Strong (Letra y traducción) - YouTube



Spoiler



London Grammar - Interlude (Live on KEXP) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Dic 2017)

Killing Joke - Euphoria - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Dic 2017)

BANNERS - Empires On Fire (Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Dic 2017)

La Polla Records - Ellos Dicen Mierda - YouTube

Amén, amenos no duele :XX::XX::XX:, estas son las ejcrituras.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 13:08 ----------

Tamara-ESKORBUTO - YouTube

Muafff jorf jorf ::.


----------



## Otto Albor (10 Dic 2017)

2020 Soundsystem - Closure - YouTube

2020 Soundsystem - Everytime - YouTube



Spoiler



2020 Soundsystem - Satellite (Unreleased) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (10 Dic 2017)

Lindsey Stirling - Christmas C'mon ft. Becky G - YouTube


----------



## alfie (10 Dic 2017)

Steve Lehman \ Sélébéyone - Are You In Peace - YouTube


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (11 Dic 2017)

Metallica - Enter Sandman [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (11 Dic 2017)

2020Soundsystem-Grey Clouds - YouTube

2020Soundsystem - The Chase - YouTube



Spoiler



2020 Soundsystem - Galactic Ride (Live At Sonar) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (13 Dic 2017)

A Perfect Circle Gravity - subtitulada en español - YouTube

Maynard James Keenan Tool, A Perfect Circle) Rocket Man (Elton John Cover for doc film heart is d - YouTube



Spoiler



A Perfect Circle- When The Levee Breaks - YouTube


----------



## STAR15 (13 Dic 2017)

[YOUTUBE]hqZGvkF00DI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Futuroscuro (13 Dic 2017)

[YOUTUBE]zwQjoRyg6q0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## STAR15 (13 Dic 2017)

[YOUTUBE]B9FzVhw8_bY[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 20:50 ----------

[YOUTUBE]9YEyuRlSieg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macready (13 Dic 2017)

[youtube]plVKYCnq_4g[/youtube]


----------



## Nubica (13 Dic 2017)

Taylor Swift End game ft. Ed Sheeran and Future (sub español) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (14 Dic 2017)

A Perfect Circle - What's Going On (Sub. Español) - YouTube

A Perfect Circle - People Are People (Sub. Español) - YouTube



Spoiler



A Perfect Circle - Magdalena (Sub. Español) - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Dic 2017)

Spoiler



Uno al final regresa siempre a la infancia, como esa patria única, ese patio de recreo donde se juega el resto de la vida, donde todavia se vive hasta que despues básicamente se sobrevive. Pero los recuerdos de la infancia son los mas importantes y los que se quedan mas grabados, porque es la única época de la existencia en que precisamente todavía se carece de ellos.



[youtube]zeMw4CfxcgA[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (15 Dic 2017)

Kaleo "Save Yourself" (LIVE at Fjallsárlón) - YouTube

A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (16 Dic 2017)

Gary Numan - When The World Comes Apart (Official Video) - YouTube
Violent Femmes - "American Music" (Official Music Video) - YouTube


Spoiler



Michael Nyman - The heart asks pleasure first - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (16 Dic 2017)

Ya va quedando menos... habrá que portarse un poco mejor y no decepcionar a la gente que nos quiere *de verdad y sin condiciones *
Feliz finde.
))))

Sia - Santa's Coming For Us - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (16 Dic 2017)

Kaleo - No Good (Live at United Record Pressing) - YouTube

Kaleo - Hot Blood (Sub Español) - YouTube


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (16 Dic 2017)

[YOUTUBE]0tgYr03o3dE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]WRWtvbyprgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Carnicería Pakorro (17 Dic 2017)

[YOUTUBE]x9rhcI1RHgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Dic 2017)

Pero a tu lado - Los Secretos y el Coro de Tajamar - YouTube


----------



## Futuroscuro (17 Dic 2017)

[YOUTUBE]AdgUn-0DDFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nubica (17 Dic 2017)

El mashup del 2017.
El Mashup Del 2017 | David Rees y Paula Pérez - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (17 Dic 2017)

Alpha - Vangelis (NASA HD) FLAC - YouTube

Vangelis - Pulstar. [HQ] - YouTube



Spoiler



Blade Runner End Theme-Vangelis - YouTube


----------



## impedancia (18 Dic 2017)

Menudo cover. cualquier canción de Heroes del silencio por muy lenta que sea tiene más guitarra que Dire strais.


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Dic 2017)

Mike Oldfield - Far Above The Clouds - YouTube


----------



## cortoplacista (18 Dic 2017)

[YOUTUBE]voojGUCCCnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Dic 2017)

Stevie Wonder The First Garden - YouTube

So good boys :X:X:X:X
a mas ver 

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 19:19 ----------

Pink Floyd - " MOTHER " The Wall 1980 - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 19:30 ----------

Pink Floyd - "Hey You" - YouTube

Que bello es vivir. o


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Dic 2017)

Murray Head - Say it ain't so, Joe en live dans le Grand Studio RTL - RTL - RTL - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 20:14 ----------

mURRAY EN MODO VIEJUNO, LO MAS .

Murray Head - Say it ain't so, Joe en live dans le Grand Studio RTL - RTL - RTL - YouTube


----------



## NXVI (18 Dic 2017)

Lo Bellver - The Tax Collector - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (18 Dic 2017)

Kosheen - Blue eyed boy - YouTube

Kosheen - Avalanche - YouTube



Spoiler



London Grammar - Nightcall [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## NXVI (20 Dic 2017)

Lo Bellver - Bastiat Said So - YouTube


----------



## sindios (20 Dic 2017)

Aquí, flipando con este grupazo...

Son muy jóvenes pero ya llevan 5 discos y tocando desde niños... 

KISSIN' DYNAMITE - She Came She Saw (Live) // official clip // AFM Records - YouTube

Para el que le interese: Kissin' Dynamite Spanish - Inicio | Facebook


----------



## Bartleby (20 Dic 2017)

Platero y tu -Entre dos mares - YouTube


----------



## sindios (20 Dic 2017)

Hyeronimus dijo:


> Platero y tu -Entre dos mares - YouTube



Ese tema es del Correos... Ahí ya era más Fito que Platero... Una pena... 
Ponte algo de lo viejo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Albor (21 Dic 2017)

Serenata - Atomic Mix Lab - YouTube

Brian Tyler - I'm Sorry (Far Cry 3 OST) - YouTube



Spoiler



:baba: Palladio - YouTube


----------



## Digamelon (21 Dic 2017)

Lo Bellver - The Gun of the Tax Collector - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (21 Dic 2017)

sindios dijo:


> Ese tema es del Correos... Ahí ya era más Fito que Platero... Una pena...
> Ponte algo de lo viejo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk



Es cierto

Ahí va.

Platero y Tú - Si tú te vas (Videoclip Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## macready (21 Dic 2017)

[youtube]yD7VX0uyuQA[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (22 Dic 2017)

Betamax - Official Video - YouTube

Big Black Delta - Huggin & Kissin Official Video - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (22 Dic 2017)

La Traviata - Sempre Libera - YouTube


----------



## Digamelon (22 Dic 2017)

Ésta la han colgado hoy. Es la caña.

Lo Bellver - Let There Be Roads - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (22 Dic 2017)

Tabula rasa elettrificata - YouTube


----------



## Digamelon (23 Dic 2017)

Me acaba de llegar la notificación de que han colgado nuevo tema. Creo que van a tema por día. En ésta se superan:

Lo Bellver - No Treason - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (23 Dic 2017)

Tom Odell - Another Love (Zwette Edit) - YouTube
Portishead - Threads - YouTube


Spoiler



PJ Harvey Rid of Me - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (23 Dic 2017)

Felic navidac a todos
))
Fifth Harmony - All I Want for Christmas Is You - YouTube


----------



## solo estoy leyendo pesao (23 Dic 2017)

[youtube]HCjNJDNzw8Y[/youtube]


----------



## Otto Albor (23 Dic 2017)

Big Black Delta - Money Rain Down (Official Music Video) - YouTube

Big Black Delta - Bitten By The Apple feat. Kimbra (official video) - YouTube



Spoiler



Big Black Delta - It's OK - YouTube


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (23 Dic 2017)

Alan Jackson - Livin' On Love - YouTube


----------



## Digamelon (24 Dic 2017)

¡Joder cómo lo petan, van a temazo por día!

Lo Bellver - Two Thousand Miles Away - YouTube


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Dic 2017)

Pal tío John Laroche. Dedicada.

Murray Head - Say It Ain't So, Joe - YouTube


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Dic 2017)

Ilegales - Ilegales (Álbum completo) - YouTube

Oreja al canto :


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Dic 2017)

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 16:27 ----------

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Official Video) - YouTube

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 16:35 ----------

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock (Official Video) - YouTube

El demonio, joder, viva el demonio jjjjjjjjyuas.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 16:55 ----------

jiiiiii jiiii jiiii joooo joooo juasssss.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 17:01 ----------

Ilegales - Destruye - YouTube

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 17:09 ----------

Ilegales - Soy un macarra - YouTube

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 17:11 ----------

Ilegales - Soy un macarra - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (24 Dic 2017)

A Perfect Circle- Peace, Love, And Understanding (Sub. En Español) - YouTube

A Perfect Circle - Imagine - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Dic 2017)

MANICURE-VOSHOD - YouTube


----------



## alfie (25 Dic 2017)

Shearwater - Home Life - YouTube


----------



## solo estoy leyendo pesao (25 Dic 2017)

[youtube]WXGQNm4EKoc[/youtube]


----------



## Radiopatio (25 Dic 2017)

Navidades con toquecito cold wave francés -> perfect. 

norma loy - power of spirit - original - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (25 Dic 2017)

01. Los di

Vetusta Morla - Te lo Digo a Ti - YouTube



Spoiler



Por si me tomo una pausa .Feliz... 
Vetusta Morla - Año Nuevo - YouTube

Procuren sacarle lo mejor traiga lo que traiga.


----------



## Digamelon (26 Dic 2017)

Lo Bellver - Hyperinflation - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (26 Dic 2017)

Hola. Bonito villancico del cole de una amiga mía.

VILLANCICO ALTOZANO + CAFÉ QUIJANO 2017 - YouTube


----------



## sindios (26 Dic 2017)

Una tranquilita para estas fechas. 
Dúo de Hannes Braun y Jennifer Haben. 
Temazo!

KISSIN' DYNAMITE - Masterpiece (feat. Jennifer Haben) (Live) // official clip // AFM Records - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (26 Dic 2017)

AFTERGLOW Short version - brought to you by Philips Ambilight TV - YouTube



Spoiler



Afterglow: Lightsuit Segment - YouTube



Bjorli Mountain Soaring - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (27 Dic 2017)

Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Dic 2017)

Warmth - Odessa - YouTube


----------



## Rebel Yelll (27 Dic 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iG8aE9ah_w&t=1017s


----------



## Radiopatio (28 Dic 2017)

Arcade Fire - Empty Room - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (28 Dic 2017)

Ed Sheeran - Thinking out loud (G Duppy Reggae Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Juha (28 Dic 2017)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2017)

Japan Ghosts - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2017)

Killing Joke - Panopticon - YouTube


----------



## brian boru (29 Dic 2017)

The Dubliners - Whiskey in the Jar (2004) - YouTube


----------



## Renato (29 Dic 2017)

[youtube]TE1C-mqoy0o[/youtube]


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2017)

Schonwald - Disorder (Joy Division) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (29 Dic 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLX8t1VW770


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2017)

Truckfighters - Desert Cruiser - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (30 Dic 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fna4g1Lb41I

---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 04:53 ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aROkoDzOArs


----------



## DoctorGonzo (30 Dic 2017)

Nine Inch Nails


Spoiler



Paradise Lost - Say Just Words | Official Music Video - YouTube


Bonobo : Break Apart (feat. Rhye) - YouTube


Spoiler



Chelsea Wolfe - Spun (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (30 Dic 2017)

The Babysitters Circus - Everything's gonna be alright. Unofficial music video - YouTube


----------



## Futuroscuro (30 Dic 2017)

[YOUTUBE]afqeBydhpQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Renato (30 Dic 2017)

[youtube]NSgk8g4-QQU [/youtube]


----------



## somnus (31 Dic 2017)

España:

Paco de Lucia - Rumba

[YOUTUBE]XmLxVlHZZZs[/YOUTUBE]

y

América:

John Fahey - Red Pony

[YOUTUBE]YSh-YsyjpXk[/YOUTUBE]



.
.
.


----------



## Alt64 (31 Dic 2017)

Felices fiestas y esperemos un mejor 2018

LOMO - The Fakin VILLANCICO - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (31 Dic 2017)

The Ocean Blue - Vanity Fair - YouTube


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Dic 2017)

Hellraiser Performance Christopher Young - YouTube


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 Dic 2017)

Golpes Bajos - A Santa Compaña - YouTube

:X


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Dic 2017)

Mr. T Experience - Even Hitler Had a Girlfriend - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (1 Ene 2018)

A Kiss To Build A Dream On - Louis Armstrong - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ene 2018)

Richard Marx - Hazard - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (2 Ene 2018)

Feliz 2018.
Little Mix - Hair (Official Video) ft. Sean Paul - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ene 2018)

RIDE - "Weather Diaries" - YouTube


----------



## Futuroscuro (2 Ene 2018)

[YOUTUBE]afqeBydhpQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2018)

Starset - Monster (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2018)

Pink Floyd - Echoes (Part 1) - Live at Pompei 1972 - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2018)

The Passions - I'm in Love with a German Film Star - YouTube


----------



## plebeyaco (3 Ene 2018)

Oliver Onions - Galaxy Express 999 (Strumentale) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (5 Ene 2018)

Felices Reyes Majos.
))

Me vas a extrañar - Banda MS (Carolina Ross cover) - YouTube


----------



## macready (5 Ene 2018)

[youtube]eBtn2NQ5k58[/youtube]


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Ene 2018)

Clutch - The Regulator Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (6 Ene 2018)

Spoiler



AUSTRA - Beat And The Pulse - YouTube


iamamiwhoami - The Deadlock (Video) - YouTube
PERMANENT WAVE - Lunar Lost (Black Light Smoke Remix VIDEOClip HD/HQ) - YouTube


Spoiler



Rainer Maria - Lower Worlds (Live on KEXP) - YouTube


----------



## pusycat (6 Ene 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7M3-eOmGU0


----------



## Otto Albor (6 Ene 2018)

TRANS-X - Living on video (Subtitulos en español) - YouTube

P. Lion - Happy Children (Extended Version) - YouTube



Spoiler



Barrabas - Lovers In The Rain 1983 - YouTube


----------



## el ruinas II (7 Ene 2018)

Neuronas - Andy Chango (Subtitulado / Buen Audio) - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (7 Ene 2018)

Pearl Jam - Smile. - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (7 Ene 2018)

Sacaron este vídeo homenaje a Michael Jackson que combina imágenes del clip grabado por MJ en su día junto con imágenes de los actores de MIchael Jackson ONE del _Cirque du Soleil._
Esto es bailar bien.
))
Michael Jackson - Blood On The Dance Floor 2017 - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (9 Ene 2018)

Richard Hawley - The Ocean - YouTube

Richard Hawley - The Ocean - YouTube


----------



## alfie (10 Ene 2018)

Field Music - A New Town - YouTube


----------



## JimJones (10 Ene 2018)

Mayhem - De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas 1994 [Full Album] - YouTube


----------



## Disminuido (10 Ene 2018)

MORIRSE EN BILBAO Aste nagusia Concierto part 4 - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (10 Ene 2018)

Grande Iva Davies. La canción trata sobre lo mierdosas y dolientes que pueden llegar a ser las relaciones amorosas. El vídeo tiene una estética siniestra, decadente, con una fuerte carga emocional. Merece la pena oirlo, verlo y sentirlo. 

Icehouse - Don't Believe Anymore - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (10 Ene 2018)

Smile - The Inspector (Charlie Chaplin cover) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (10 Ene 2018)

A Perfect Circle - Disillusioned (Subtitulado al Español) - YouTube

A Perfect Circle - The Doomed (Subtitulada al español and Lyrics ) - YouTube



Spoiler



Alice in Wonderland Sub Español - YouTube


----------



## macready (11 Ene 2018)

[youtube]ujKNa0fsGfk[/youtube]


----------



## Radiopatio (11 Ene 2018)

Drop Nineteens - Kick The Tragedy - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (11 Ene 2018)

Fever [The Black Keys] (Full song) - YouTube


----------



## Metalero81 (12 Ene 2018)




----------



## alfie (13 Ene 2018)

Colin Marston bass playthrough: Gorguts "Pleiades' Dust" - YouTube


----------



## DoctorGonzo (13 Ene 2018)

Tricky - New Stole feat. Francesca Belmonte - YouTube


Spoiler



The NeverEnding Story Gmork Scene - YouTube


Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube


Spoiler



THE LITURGIST - Myth Of Degenerate Art (VIDEOClip HD/HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (13 Ene 2018)

Spoiler



EPICA - Unleashed (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ene 2018)

Bärchen und die Milchbubis - Muskeln - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (13 Ene 2018)

Spoiler



Beastie Boys - Make Some Noise - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (13 Ene 2018)

SesiÃ³n Tonti-pop y Electroclash nacional, aÃ±o 2005, parte cuarta by JarkProngo | Jark Prongo | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## somnus (13 Ene 2018)

alfie dijo:


> Field Music - A New Town - YouTube



hermanos espirituales de *Field Music* son los daneses *Atlanter*, es inconmesurable que en la era del post-todo aun haya gente pariendo "canciones"

Atlanter - Jareeze


[YOUTUBE]_y9iofhjXwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alfie (13 Ene 2018)

debuti, estaba buscando grupos parecidos.. me gustan también los otros dos grupos del cantante de Field Music


----------



## Nubica (13 Ene 2018)

Enrique Iglesias - EL BAÑO ft. Bad Bunny - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (13 Ene 2018)

Beck - Loser - YouTube


----------



## alfie (14 Ene 2018)

Yellow Eyes - Old Alpine Pang - YouTube

Yang - Six Four Five - YouTube


----------



## Radiopatio (14 Ene 2018)

THE THE with Jools Holland "Uncertain Smile" - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (14 Ene 2018)

Richard Hawley - The Ocean - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (14 Ene 2018)

Beastie Boys - Shake Your Rump - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (14 Ene 2018)

youtube.com/watch?v=SXIaDBad5Vg


----------



## Nubica (14 Ene 2018)

Dua Lipa - IDGAF (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (14 Ene 2018)

youtube.com/watch?v=QiVS56IePXw


----------



## hartman (14 Ene 2018)

Vangelis - A Year of Living Dangerously - YouTube

TRAS UN FINDE DE MIERDA CURRANDO ESTO ME AYUDA A DESCONECTAR Y A TRANQUILIZARME.


----------



## Cipariso (15 Ene 2018)

youtube.com/watch?v=gm-MpLGfogA


----------



## paconan (15 Ene 2018)

[YOUTUBE]XMGv4EewHdg[/YOUTUBE]

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe


----------



## Otto Albor (16 Ene 2018)

hartman dijo:


> TRAS UN FINDE DE MIERDA CURRANDO ESTO ME AYUDA A DESCONECTAR Y A TRANQUILIZARME.



A ver si te ayuda unos clásico de Alan Parsons, no me canso de escucharlos, ! mano de santo ¡.
Alan Parsons Project - Mammagamma Instrumental - HD - YouTube

The Alan Parsons Project | Pyramid | Hyper Gamma Spaces - YouTube



Spoiler



Alan Parsons - Alpha Centauri - YouTube


----------



## macready (16 Ene 2018)

[youtube]CuFUlaMvlww[/youtube]


----------



## Cacaceitero (16 Ene 2018)

YEEEEEEEAAAAHHH

Gradius II - Burning Heat | Retro Game Remix - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (16 Ene 2018)

R.I.P. Bella Dolores


The Cranberries - Salvation (lyrics) - YouTube

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 23:10 ----------

youtube.com/watch?v=q95ZKqE5dfU

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 23:19 ----------

If you believe in the power of magic...

youtube.com/watch?v=JLvFbBR4XOg

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 23:25 ----------

I can read your mind...

youtube.com/watch?v=NNiie_zmSr8

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 23:55 ----------

youtube.com/watch?v=kxjccjqMan0


----------



## Nubica (16 Ene 2018)

Justin Timberlake - Man Of The Woods (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (17 Ene 2018)

youtube.com/watch?v=tZapJzlivGY


----------



## Cipariso (17 Ene 2018)

youtube.com/watch?v=D65JUGJ8cz8

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 01:28 ----------

youtube.com/watch?v=snILjFUkk_A


----------



## Michel Houllebecq (17 Ene 2018)

Hoy es su día. Dedicado a mi compañera d'aventuras mentales
youtube.com/watch?v=KAEVyO94wtw


----------



## rafamarius (17 Ene 2018)

Neuman. All That Matters.


----------



## Nubica (17 Ene 2018)

Justin Bieber ft. Selena Gomez - Let me Love you (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (17 Ene 2018)

Gerry & The Pacemakers - You'll Never Walk Alone - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (17 Ene 2018)

Amama by Pink Project - YouTube

Pink Project - Disco Project - YouTube



Spoiler



Alan Parsons Project - Sirius/Eye In The Sky - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Ene 2018)

[youtube]lWgJjtmr7Yk[/youtube]


----------



## Nubica (18 Ene 2018)

Abraham Mateo, 50 Cent, Austin Mahone - Háblame Bajito (Video Oficial) - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (19 Ene 2018)

youtube.com/watch?v=XfR9iY5y94s

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 00:23 ----------

youtube.com/watch?v=SECVGN4Bsgg

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 00:24 ----------

youtube.com/watch?v=SECVGN4Bsgg

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 00:45 ----------

youtube.com/watch?v=jgv1bzO6l_o

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 01:06 ----------

Un poquito de House... a estas horas MANDA (como decís vosotros)

youtube.com/watch?v=r28kec2n-gY


----------



## Cipariso (19 Ene 2018)

youtube.com/watch?v=6SFD7fz8fWc


----------



## Cipariso (19 Ene 2018)

youtube.com/watch?v=n4Hh2G_Ygh8


----------



## Bartleby (19 Ene 2018)

[youtube]4c8O2n1Gfto[/youtube]


----------



## paconan (19 Ene 2018)

[YOUTUBE]6f7pgA0riU8[/YOUTUBE]

Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch


----------



## Alt64 (20 Ene 2018)

Too Mutz Blues Band - Since I've been loving you (Led Zeppelin Cover) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (20 Ene 2018)

Feliz finde.
No sé kapasao para los enlaces. me torpe jaja
No lo intento más.


----------



## Otto Albor (21 Ene 2018)

Pink Project - Hyper Gamma Oxygene - YouTube

PINK PROJECT: "MAGIC FLIGHT" - 1982- (GREAT SOUND) - YouTube



Spoiler



Pink Project - Der Da Da Da - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (21 Ene 2018)

[youtube]2g_FD_sYazk[/youtube]


----------



## indemunlai (22 Ene 2018)

Katie Melua - 'Wonderful Life' Live In Berlin - YouTube


----------



## macready (23 Ene 2018)

[youtube]jGlMKqvDyWg[/youtube]


----------



## 2plx2 (24 Ene 2018)

Estoy escuchando el nuevo disco de Fall Out Boy y es, siendo benévolo, bastante mediocre.

Estos chicos vendieron su alma al Diablo y el Diablo a cambio les otorgó la habilidad de hacer música repetitiva y aburrida.

La mejor canción del disco puede que sea esta, con un riff y estructura que había usado antes una tal MIA en la canción Paper Planes y que originalmente pertenece a la canción Straight to Hell de The Clash. Así está el nivel creativo moderno.

Fall Out Boy - Wilson (Expensive Mistakes) - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (25 Ene 2018)

Pink Floyd - Money (Official Music Video) - YouTube

Pink Floyd Welcome to the Machine - YouTube



Spoiler



Pink Floyd - ''The Last Few Bricks'' - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (25 Ene 2018)

Nacho Division - Controla - YouTube

Nah, esta puta mierda es tan absurda como patinar en la playa... imposible...

me doy por vencido como perro apaleado...

Reniego y me pliego a mis cuarteles de invierno.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2018 at 03:37 ----------

Y ahora ha salido... me cago en mi puta sombra y toda mi estirpe

---------- Post added 25-ene-2018 at 03:45 ----------

Jones & Stephenson - The First Rebirth (Original Mix) (1993) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (26 Ene 2018)

Shakira trapeando con Maluma... para morirse de risa el filtro hipermegacurrado que le han puesto jajaja
Feliz finde.
))

Shakira - Trap (Official Video) ft. Maluma - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ene 2018)

Nunca me ha gustado esta banda pero esta canción es pegadiza:

The Vaccines - I Can't Quit (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (27 Ene 2018)

Royksopp - What Else Is There (Trentemoller Remix) (HD) - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 00:48 ----------

Oliver Huntemann - Rotlicht - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (27 Ene 2018)

VIET CONG - 05 Continental Shelf - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 02:03 ----------

Silhouettes - Viet Cong - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 02:15 ----------

PAPAYA.- ¡Ay, mujer! [Audio Oficial] - YouTube


----------



## Papo de luz (27 Ene 2018)

Este jilo parece un concurso de a ver quién pone la mierda más rara y desconocida.


----------



## gañan (27 Ene 2018)

Judas Priest Beyond The Realms Of Death Subtitulado - YouTube


----------



## paconan (27 Ene 2018)

ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin' (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 19:41 ----------

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 19:52 ----------

Van Morrison - Days Like This - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (27 Ene 2018)

Spoiler



Bassist Shob // Beatboxer Beasty - YouTube


----------



## alfie (28 Ene 2018)

Sobrinus - Puro Macho - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (28 Ene 2018)

Spoiler



Epica - Dedicate Your Heart - YouTube


----------



## alfie (28 Ene 2018)

ABIGOR-SCARS IN THE LANDSCAPE OF GOD (W/LYRICS) - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (28 Ene 2018)

Preoccupations - "Anxiety" (Official Video) - YouTube

---------- Post added 28-ene-2018 at 19:01 ----------

The National - Bloodbuzz Ohio - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Ene 2018)

Nick Kamen - I Promised Myself Full HD - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (28 Ene 2018)

Sebastián Yatra - No Hay Nadie Más - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (28 Ene 2018)

Qué recuerdos I promised myself, madre mía!!! muy buena....


Es bastante antiguo ya... Supongo que los que llamáis la Copropandi ya lo conocerán, pero ahí va... (Mucho mejor la remezcla, pero bueno, a la Copropandi le gustará darse cuenta de que no están solos.
... Y no lo digo por mí, eh! A mí me la sudan sus filias, y todas las filias. Es sólo un ejemplo. De hecho, la remezcla le da mil vueltas).

FLAIRS - TRUCKERS DELIGHT on Vimeo


Flairs - truckers delight (Alex Gopher remix) - YouTube


----------



## Cipariso (28 Ene 2018)

Anne Clark-Sleeper in Metropolis Live 1992 in Berlin - YouTube

---------- Post added 28-ene-2018 at 22:04 ----------

Liquid Liquid - Cavern - YouTube

---------- Post added 28-ene-2018 at 22:13 ----------

la última y me voy al mus... Grande Aznavour (Viva Armenia!)

Charles Aznavour - Emmenez-Moi - YouTube


Emmenez-moi au bout de la terre 
Emmenez-moi au pays des merveilles 
Il me semble que la misère 
Serait moins pénible au soleil


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Ene 2018)

David Bisbal - Ave María - YouTube

taluec


----------



## Nubica (29 Ene 2018)

*That’s what I like, *de Bruno Mars, *es la canción del año* (premio al compositor) y 24K Magic es la grabación del año (premio al producto completo). Premios Grammy 2018.
Lo sentimos mucho por Despacito, de Luis Fonsi, que finalmente se ha quedado sin premio.

*Ganadora*
Bruno Mars - That

*Perdedora*
Luis Fonsi - Despacito ft. Daddy Yankee - YouTube


----------



## macready (31 Ene 2018)

[youtube]MH17AHIklCM[/youtube]


----------



## Cacaceitero (31 Ene 2018)

Spoiler



Epica - Wheel of Destiny - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Ene 2018)

T'Pau - China In Your Hand - YouTube


----------



## Bartleby (31 Ene 2018)

John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Feb 2018)

Yes - Owner Of A Lonely Heart 1983 Video Sound HQ - YouTube


----------



## alfie (1 Feb 2018)

Mike Oldfield 'Tubular Bells' Live at the BBC 1973 (high quality / remastered) - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Feb 2018)

Jake Bugg - Simple As This - YouTube


----------



## macready (1 Feb 2018)

[youtube]naY1hQE2j58[/youtube]


----------



## Cipariso (2 Feb 2018)

Joe Cuba - Bang Bang (Classic) - YouTube

---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 00:21 ----------

#12 Sweepstakes - Gorillaz - Plastic Beach - YouTube

---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 00:25 ----------

Patty Pravo - La Bambola (1968) - YouTube

---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 00:28 ----------

Clubfeet - Teenage Suicide (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Lekker (2 Feb 2018)

Triangle Sun - Upside Down (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Feb 2018)

Eros Ramazzotti - Un Ángel Como El Sol Tú Eres - YouTube


----------



## PLS--palasaca (3 Feb 2018)

You-Two | U2 The Fly (Identikit Version)


----------



## plebeyaco (3 Feb 2018)

Aztec Camera - Walk Out To Winter (Extended) - YouTube


----------



## Rebel Yelll (4 Feb 2018)

Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures (1979) Full Album - YouTube


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Feb 2018)

The Rasmus - Nothing (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (4 Feb 2018)

Camila Cabello - Real Friends - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (4 Feb 2018)

Sex Pistols - The Great Rock N' Roll Swindle - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (5 Feb 2018)

Esta es buena para los lunes. 
Portugal. The Man - "Feel It Still" (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (6 Feb 2018)

Ken Laszlo - Hey Hey Guy (12'' Maxi Version) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Feb 2018)

Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Feb 2018)

New Order - Bizarre Love Triangle Music Video - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (7 Feb 2018)

Bronco - Adoro ( Primera Fila ) (En Vivo) ft. Julieta Venegas - YouTube


----------



## Cacaceitero (7 Feb 2018)

You Don't Know - Live and Acoustic - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (7 Feb 2018)

Adam Levine (maroon 5) con todos los filtros.

Maroon 5 - Wait - YouTube


----------



## Glaucón (7 Feb 2018)

Mozart Piano Sonata No 8 A minor K 310 Barenboim - YouTube


----------



## PLS--palasaca (8 Feb 2018)

[youtube]ElUA5Lv185E[/youtube]


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Feb 2018)

Jackson Browne - In The Shape of a Heart - YouTube


----------



## Otto Albor (9 Feb 2018)

A Perfect Circle - TalkTalk - YouTube

A Perfect Circle - By and Down - YouTube



Spoiler



Puscifer - Money Shot - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (9 Feb 2018)

Juanpa Zurita (youtuber). 
Anitta & J Balvin - Downtown (Vídeo Lírico Oficial) ft. Lele Pons and Juanpa Zurita - YouTube


----------



## macready (9 Feb 2018)

[youtube]Ie1dmQnMKC8[/youtube]


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Feb 2018)

Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (9 Feb 2018)

Feliz finde.
))
India Martinez - Ángel (Acústico) - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Feb 2018)

Flashdance - What A Feeling (S.Martin Remix 2015) - YouTube


----------



## alfie (10 Feb 2018)

James Holden & The Animal Spirits - Each Moment Like The First - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Feb 2018)

Mamá - Regresa A Casa A Las 10 - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Feb 2018)

Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder - Together in Electric Dreams - YouTube


----------



## indemunlai (11 Feb 2018)

Solomon Burke .. Cry to me - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Feb 2018)

Kate Ryan - Désenchantée - YouTube


----------



## Nubica (11 Feb 2018)

Rkm & Ken-Y


----------



## Otto Albor (11 Feb 2018)

Laid Back - Baker Man - YouTube
Laid Back - White Horse - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Feb 2018)

France Gall - Ella, elle l'a (Clip officiel) - YouTube


----------



## Juha (17 Feb 2018)

"Duets"- Itamar Erez and Yshai Afterman live- "Omara" - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Feb 2018)

THE BLUE NILE- The downtown lights - YouTube


----------



## tucco (11 Mar 2018)

indemunlai dijo:


> Sólstafir - Silfur-Refur (Official Music Video) - YouTube
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Los acabo de descubrir. Absolutamente recomendables. Esa atmósfera de tristeza es única...

Enviado desde mi SM-T710 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 May 2018)

LA MODE Aquella canción de Roxy 1982 - YouTube


----------



## tucco (19 May 2018)

Whitesnake - You're Gonna Break My Heart Again (1987) - YouTube

Enviado desde mi SM-T710 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## William Kidd (20 May 2018)

AMORPHIS - Tuonela (Full Album Stream) - YouTube

Enviado desde mi Super Nintendo mediante R-Type (the third lightning)


----------



## Nubica (20 May 2018)

¿Este hilo no estaba ya un poquillo cerrado? había por ahí otro nuevo volumen...
))
Alvaro Soler - La Cintura - YouTube


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Feb 2020)




----------



## Benceno (3 Abr 2020)




----------



## Ds_84 (26 Mar 2021)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL

gallina de piel.

saludos a Cataluña la meva terra.

PUIGDEMONT A PRISIÓN


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (27 Mar 2021)

Ennio Morricone
dólares

el trío


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Mar 2021)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Abr 2021)

versión por niñas del tema de The Carpenters "top of the world"

If you love somebody
Better tell them why they're here 'cause
They just may run away from you
You'll never know what went well
Then again it just depends on
How long of time is left for you
I've had the highest mountains
I've had the deepest rivers
You can have it all but not til you move it
Now take it in but don't look down
'Cause I'm on top of the world, 'ey
I'm on top of the world, 'ey
Waiting on this for a while now
Paying my dues to the dirt
I've been waiting to smile, 'ey
Been holding it in for a while, 'ey
Take it with me if I can
Been dreaming of this since a child
I'm on top of the world
I've tried to cut these corners
Try to take the easy way out
I kept on falling short of something
I coulda gave up then but
Then again I couldn't have 'cause
I've traveled all this way for something
Now take it in but don't look down
'Cause I'm on top of the world, 'ey
I'm on top of the world, 'ey
Waiting on this for a while now
Paying my dues to the dirt
I've been waiting to smile, 'ey
Been holding it in for a while, 'ey
Take it with me if I can
Been dreaming of this since a child
I'm on top of the world
'Cause I'm on top of the world, 'ey
I'm on top of the world, 'ey
Waiting on this for a while now
Paying my dues to the dirt
I've been waiting to smile, 'ey
Been holding it in for a while, 'ey
Take it with me if I can
Been dreaming of this since a child
And I know it's hard when you're falling down
And it's a long way up when you hit the ground
Get up now, get up, get up now
And I know it's hard when you're falling down
And it's a long way up when you hit the ground
Get up now, get up, get up now
'Cause I'm on top of the world, 'ey
I'm on top of the world, 'ey
Waiting on this for a while now
Paying my dues to the dirt
I've been waiting to smile, 'ey
Been holding it in for a while, 'ey
Take it with me if I can
Been dreaming of this since a child
I'm on top of the world


----------



## Disminuido (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (19 Abr 2021)

Para estos tiempos de coronatimo:
¿un himno anti confinamiento?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 Abr 2021)




----------



## la_trotona (6 Ene 2022)

Mirad este video antes de que lo censuren.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Feb 2022)

Lo estoy poniendo en el hilo de la música de los 80, pero creo que merece la pena recordar también aquí este tema.
De pequeña lo tenía grabado y no había vuelto a oirlo hasta hoy revisando cassettes de mi infancia que a duras puenas puede identificar google los temas.
(Lo tenía grabado en la misma cinta que tenía la música de Candy Candy grabada de la tele  )




(De propina os pongo este otro tema)


----------



## Hermericus (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (1 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Lo estoy poniendo en el hilo de la música de los 80, pero creo que merece la pena recordar también aquí este tema.
> De pequeña lo tenía grabado y no había vuelto a oirlo hasta hoy revisando cassettes de mi infancia que a duras puenas puede identificar google los temas.
> (Lo tenía grabado en la misma cinta que tenía la música de Candy Candy grabada de la tele  )



Suena mucho a Oxygeno:


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Suena mucho a Oxygeno:



Sí, de hecho acabo de saber hace poco el nombre del grupo. Lo tenía grabado de la infancia y creía que era de JMJ.


----------



## dinodini (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## dinodini (28 Jul 2022)

*SYNTHPOP*


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (25 Dic 2022)




----------

